# The Witcher: Showrunnerin äußert sich zu Hautfarben-Debatte



## Khaddel (30. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Witcher: Showrunnerin äußert sich zu Hautfarben-Debatte* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Showrunnerin äußert sich zu Hautfarben-Debatte*


----------



## Enisra (30. Juli 2019)

ich glaube viele vergessen da so ein wichtiges Detail bei der Reihe:
das ist garnicht echt und spielt im Alten Polen sondern in einer Fantasywelt D:

Aber dieses ganze geseiere von den Braunen Schwachmaten nervt immer mehr mit ihren Holen Dummschwätzerphrasen von SJW und Bla.
 Früher hat das auch keinen gejuckt wenn man das gemacht hat, da hat man noch eher gedacht: Ach guck, Morgan Freeman in Robin Hood, cooler Schauspieler


----------



## Siriuz (30. Juli 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich glaube viele vergessen da so ein wichtiges Detail bei der Reihe:
> das ist garnicht echt und spielt im Alten Polen sondern in einer Fantasywelt D:
> 
> Aber dieses ganze geseiere von den Braunen Schwachmaten nervt immer mehr mit ihren Holen Dummschwätzerphrasen von SJW und Bla.
> Früher hat das auch keinen gejuckt wenn man das gemacht hat, da hat man noch eher gedacht: Ach guck, Morgan Freeman in Robin Hood, cooler Schauspieler



Niemand denkt, das Buch würde im alten Polen spielen. Doch hat Netflix groß damit Werbung gemacht - beim Original zu bleiben.
Das du Kritik direkt als "braun" definierst ist ein - Argumentum ad hominem, weil du scheinbar keine Argumente hast. Es ist immer wieder ernüchternt.


----------



## Alreech (30. Juli 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Aber dieses ganze geseiere von den Braunen Schwachmaten nervt immer mehr mit ihren Holen Dummschwätzerphrasen von SJW und Bla.
> Früher hat das auch keinen gejuckt wenn man das gemacht hat, da hat man noch eher gedacht: Ach guck, Morgan Freeman in Robin Hood, cooler Schauspieler


Ach, Du kannst Dir einen schwarzen Schauspieler wie Morgan Freemann nur IN Robin Hood vorstellen, nicht ALS Robin Hood ?
Ist das nicht die gleiche Art von Rassismus die man sonst auch bei Braunen Schwachmaten findet ? 

Bei einer Neuverfilmung von Robin Hood muss die Titelrolle schon mit einem PoC besetzt werden und Lady Marian sollte ein Mann sein.
Alles andere wäre nichts weiter als die Reproduktion von weissem Rassismus und hetrosexismus.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (30. Juli 2019)

Eigentlich müsste man eine solche Kritik todernst nehmen und auch entsprechend behandeln. White washing ist ein Ausdruck von purem Rassismus und entsprechend das pure Böse und jeder der das nicht so sieht ist ein unsensibler Holzklotz. Wenn man das genau gleiche aber unter umgekehrten Voraussetzungen macht ist es super progressiv und jeder der das kritisiert ein hirnverbrannter Spinner - diese Doppelzüngigkeit ist zwar nichts ungewöhnliches, man sollte sich das aber schon mal überlegen, bevor man mit der grossen Kelle austeilt.
Bei der Witcher-Serie kam halt noch die "Wir möchten für Ciri gerne eine Angehörige irgendeiner Minderheit"-Aussage, die zeigte, dass es mehr ums Anbiedern als um eine bewusste kreative Entscheidung ging.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Früher hat das auch keinen gejuckt wenn man das gemacht hat, da hat man noch eher gedacht: Ach guck, Morgan Freeman in Robin Hood, cooler Schauspieler


 äh, klar hat das keinen gejuckt - aber nicht wegen Freeman. In dem Fall machte die Story ja Sinn. Er spielt einen afrikanischen Soldaten, genauer gesagt einen Mauren, der nach einem der Kreuzzüge mit Robin Hood nach England kam, weil er sich der Schuld von Robin Hood sah. Und bei den Mauren, die damals die Feinde der Kreuzritter waren, da sie von Arabern islamisierte (Nord)Afrikaner waren, gab es nun mal auch Schwarze, da die Mauren aus verschiedenen afrikanischen Stämmen stammten. Das ganze hat also eine logische und historisch auch nicht abwegige Erklärung. Klar ist ein Schwarzer in England damals sehr selten gewesen - aber gerade zur der Zeit der Kreuzzüge und erst recht als die Mauren quasi ganz Spanien beherrschten war es auch keine Sensation.  

Auch davor (zb Römerzeit) und danach im Mittelalter GAB es ganz sicher mal immer mal wieder auch dunkelhäutige Menschen in Europa. Das muss rein logisch zwangsweise so gewesen sein durch die Beziehungen von Nationen und Königreichen nach Afrika. Es gab Handel, Sklaverei, Wissenschaftsaustausch und sicher auch mal ein Schäferstündchen zwischen einer europäischen Frau und einem Afrikaner. Je weiter weg von Afrika bzw. großen Handelszentren man war, desto unwahrscheinlicher war dann natürlich es, jemanden zu treffen, der extra mehr als 10 Tagesreisen auf sich genommen hat, nur um dahin zu gelangen - egal ob es nun ein Äthiopier in Warschau, ein Süditaliener in Kopenhagen oder ein Schotte im heutigen Addis Abeba war. 

Daher wäre es durchaus ein wenig komisch, wenn eine Story im mittelalterlichen Polen spielen soll und dort dann auch ein Schwarzer rumläuft, der schon lange da wohnt oder sogar dort geboren ist. Es wäre nicht VÖLLIG abwegig, aber extrem unwahrscheinlich. Völlig absurd wäre es aber, wenn 20-30% der Leute dunkle Haut hätten. WENN es im mittelalterlichen Polen spielen soll - ist es wiederum "Fantasy" und nur angelehnt ans polnische Mittelalter, dann ist alles erlaubt  

Gestern hab ich zufällig den neuesten Robin Hood gesehen. Da waren wirklich unrealistisch viele Dunkelhäutige in Nottingham - ABER der ganze Film ist gerade optisch und von der Ausstattung her so absurd und hat so gut wie gar nichts mit dem "Mittelalter" zu tun, dass dieses Detail echt ganz weit hinten ansteht, wenn es ums Meckern geht. Der Film sieht eher aus wie ein "Superheldenfilm" in einer Art Steampunk/MadMax-Welt, nur ohne Dampf und Strom (und Benzin), dass das Aussahen der Leute nun echt das kleinste Problem war, WENN man meinte, der Film wolle halbwegs realistisch sein...  Allein die Kostüme und Frisuren - siehe zB das Outfit vom Sheriff von Nottingham => https://www.fjackets.com/buy/Robin-Hood-Sheriff-of-Nottingham-Grey-Trench-Coat.html
 

Da ich das vorher wusste, hatte ich trotzdem meinen Spaß. Aber ansonsten war selbst "Helden in Strumpfhosen" realistischer ausgestattet...


----------



## Timeris (30. Juli 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich glaube viele vergessen da so ein wichtiges Detail bei der Reihe:
> das ist garnicht echt und spielt im Alten Polen sondern in einer Fantasywelt D:
> 
> Aber dieses ganze geseiere von den Braunen Schwachmaten nervt immer mehr mit ihren Holen Dummschwätzerphrasen von SJW und Bla.
> Früher hat das auch keinen gejuckt wenn man das gemacht hat, da hat man noch eher gedacht: Ach guck, Morgan Freeman in Robin Hood, cooler Schauspieler




Ganz stark, wie hier mal wieder sämtliche sachliche sowie unsachliche Kritik in einen Topf geschmissen wird um dann mit der Nazi Keule draufzuhauen.

Auch ich kann mit der Idee einer schwarzen Ciri in einer Serienumsetzung der Bücher nichts anfangen. Ciri wird als aschblond, grünäugig und blass beschrieben. Bücher und Filme bzw. Serien funktionieren völlig unterschiedlich, darum sind Anpassungen bei einer Adaptierung in vielen Fällen absolut notwendig. Grundlegende Änderungen an bereits bestehenden Charakteren, auch was Äußerlichkeiten angeht, gehören für mich nicht dazu. 

Morgan Freeman in Robin Hood ist dabei ein unpassendes Beispiel deinerseits. Die Autoren haben sich die Freiheit genommen, der Geschichte eine neue Figur hinzuzufügen. Wie man das bewertet sei mal dahingestellt. Es handelt sich jedoch um einen selbst erdachten Charakter mit dem Namen Azeem Edin Bashir Al Bakir aus Afrika, Freeman ist damit in meinen Augen eine gute Wahl für dessen Verkörperung.


----------



## TheQuestionPG (30. Juli 2019)

Zunächst zu mir: Kind der Aufklärung, Migrant in DE, so ziemlich jede Ethnie dieser Welt fließt durch meine Adern (übertrieben, sind aber echt sehr viele), Bezeichne mich mit Stolz als Gutmensch und SJW (wer verwendet solche zwingend positiven Begriffe negativ? Kann mir das nur mit Mangel an Bildung u. Intelligenz erklären oder mit schlichter Niedertracht) bzw. versuche ich den Begriffen, so wie Sapiens sie verwenden sollten, gerecht zu werden.

Der oben beschriebene Mensch (ich) möchte keinen blonden Superman oder Batman (C. Bale war mir schon grenzwertig hellhaarig), keine 2019-Moddelfigur-Wonder-Woman (so großartig Gadot war, sie war etwas zu zierlich für die Rolle mMn)... und eben keine braunhäutige (also wie ich im Sommer) Triss Merigold. Nicht, dass ich so was verurteilte, kann doch jeder Serienmacher so frei vorlagenabweichend arbeiten wie er Bock hat, nur bin ich da bei manchen Werken hypersensibel (wo war Glorfindel, Mr. Peter Jackson?! Wer zum Geier soll diese Taureil sein?!) und finde es dann doof. Diese Haltung entspringt einer, manchmal fanatischen, Liebe zu den Vorlagen und nicht irgendeiner ethnischen Ablehnung.
Kurz: mag die Serien-Triss nicht (obwohl ich Ihr Äußeres mag), die politisierte (=rassistische) Ablehnung dieser widert mich jedoch an. Und ich muss sagen, die meiste Kritik, die ich mitbekam, war recht klar eine solche rassistische oder politische ("Agenda!" schreiende Hyperventilierer). Da kann ich die Nazikeule weiter oben nachvollziehen. Zur Differenzierung und Versachlichung mahne ich aber, denn wir Zivilisierte sollten es schlicht besser machen als die Wildlinge mit ihrem Pikmentkomplex


----------



## Najamal (30. Juli 2019)

TheQuestionPG schrieb:


> Zunächst zu mir: Kind der Aufklärung, Migrant in DE, so ziemlich jede Ethnie dieser Welt fließt durch meine Adern (übertrieben, sind aber echt sehr viele), Bezeichne mich mit Stolz als Gutmensch und SJW (wer verwendet solche zwingend positiven Begriffe negativ? Kann mir das nur mit Mangel an Bildung u. Intelligenz erklären oder mit schlichter Niedertracht) bzw. versuche ich den Begriffen, so wie Sapiens sie verwenden sollten, gerecht zu werden.
> 
> Der oben beschriebene Mensch (ich) möchte keinen blonden Superman oder Batman (C. Bale war mir schon grenzwertig hellhaarig), keine 2019-Moddelfigur-Wonder-Woman (so großartig Gadot war, sie war etwas zu zierlich für die Rolle mMn)... und eben keine braunhäutige (also wie ich im Sommer) Triss Merigold. Nicht, dass ich so was verurteilte, kann doch jeder Serienmacher so frei vorlagenabweichend arbeiten wie er Bock hat, nur bin ich da bei manchen Werken hypersensibel (wo war Glorfindel, Mr. Peter Jackson?! Wer zum Geier soll diese Taureil sein?!) und finde es dann doof. Diese Haltung entspringt einer, manchmal fanatischen, Liebe zu den Vorlagen und nicht irgendeiner ethnischen Ablehnung.
> Kurz: mag die Serien-Triss nicht (obwohl ich Ihr Äußeres mag), die politisierte (=rassistische) Ablehnung dieser widert mich jedoch an. Und ich muss sagen, die meiste Kritik, die ich mitbekam, war recht klar eine solche rassistische oder politische ("Agenda!" schreiende Hyperventilierer). Da kann ich die Nazikeule weiter oben nachvollziehen. Zur Differenzierung und Versachlichung mahne ich aber, denn wir Zivilisierte sollten es schlicht besser machen als die Wildlinge mit ihrem Pikmentkomplex




Das ist der Rassistischte Kommentar, den ich seit Langem gelesen habe.


----------



## TheQuestionPG (30. Juli 2019)

Najamal schrieb:


> Das ist der Rassistischte Kommentar, den ich seit Langem gelesen habe.



Und oben ist unten, und gut ist schlecht? Oder anders: Kläre mich bitte auf, inwiefern ich rassistisch bin, denn ich möchte das nicht sein.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Juli 2019)

TheQuestionPG schrieb:


> Und oben ist unten, und gut ist schlecht? Oder anders: Kläre mich bitte auf, inwiefern ich rassistisch bin, denn ich möchte das nicht sein.



Den Vogel kannst Du getrost ignorieren, der schmeißt die ganze Zeit mit "edgy"-Begriffen um sich, wobei ich arge Zweifel habe, dass er überhaupt kapiert, was er da eigentlich faselt. 
Neulich hat er z. B. die Weigerung von MediaMarkt/Saturn, die internationale Version von Wolfenstein-Youngblood ins Sortiment aufzunehmen, mit Bücherverbrennungen verglichen.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Juli 2019)

Ach der komische Kauz ist das wieder


----------



## TheQuestionPG (30. Juli 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Den Vogel kannst Du getrost ignorieren, der schmeißt die ganze Zeit mit "edgy"-Begriffen um sich, wobei ich arge Zweifel habe, dass er überhaupt kapiert, was er da eigentlich faselt.
> Neulich hat er z. B. die Weigerung von MediaMarkt/Saturn, die internationale Version von Wolfenstein-Youngblood ins Sortiment aufzunehmen, mit Bücherverbrennungen verglichen.



Oh, so einer, ok. Hätte ja sein können, bin immer bereit, an mir zu arbeiten (wie gesagt, so als Kant-Jünger). Evtl. rassistisch weil ich über mein Ethnienmischmasch schrieb - sollte ja keine Rolle spielen, mir ist meine Hautfarbe egal (aber über die verschiedenen Kulturen, die ich dadurch lernte, bin ich schon sehr froh).  
Evtl. hat er nur den letzten Spruch gelesen, der ist zugegebenermaßen doof. Rassisten vorzuwerfen, sie wollten nur heimlich eben doch mehr/weniger/andere Farbe, halte ich nicht für sinnvoll, hab mir den Spaß und fehlende Sachlichkeit aber einfach mal erlaubt.
Aber wird eher so sein wie beim Bücherverbrennungsvergleich, zumindest erscheint es mir plausibler. Falls nicht, nur her mit der Aufklärung und Aufdeckung meiner eigenen Niedertracht, wäre dann gut für uns alle, für mich ganz besonders.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (30. Juli 2019)

Das lustige ist ja irgendwie, das sie ernsthaft das Buch als Argument nimmt, mal abgesehen davon, das man sich an Bücher halten sollte, was etliche Film bewiesen haben.
Auf jeden Fall ist aber the Witcher vor allem durch das Spiel bekannt geworden. 
Wenn ich dann meine, ich muss an den Idolen von gut 20 Millionen Menschen herumbasteln, muss ich damit rechnen, das mir das um die Ohren fliegt. Schließlich wird das vertraute der Geschichte mit der man viel Zeit verbracht hat einfach über Bord geworfen.

Angesichts der Tatsache, das die Eskalation  dermaßen vorprogrammiert war, sollte man sich auch mal die Frage stellen, ob das nicht der gewollte pr gau ist, den man haben wollte.

Ich will die Schauspieler einfach nach Vorlage und bin selbst etwas angepisst über die Auswahl, weil ich will das die Figuren so „weiterleben“ wie sie „sind“.
Da interessiert mich der, oder die Schauspielerin absolut null! 
Es soll alles aussehen wie bisher und basta.


----------



## Sanador (30. Juli 2019)

Erst Arielle und nun Ciri...Kein Herz für Rothaarige wie mir scheint!


----------



## McDrake (30. Juli 2019)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist aber the Witcher vor allem durch das Spiel bekannt geworden.



Mein Weg war folgender: Ich konnte mit W1 und W2 nicht viel anfangen, weil ich die "Lore" nicht wirklich erkannt hatte (Politisch, Charakterlich, etc). W3 ebenfalls angefangen... Konnte mich nicht fesseln.
Dann habe ich mir die Bücher vorgenommen unf auf einmal ergab vieles Sinn. Ich konnte mir zum Beispiel NIE eine tiefe Romanze mit Triss vorstellen, was wohl viele Spieler im Game wollten. Passte aber überhaupt nicht zu eigentlichen Geschichte von Geralt. 

Dass Witcher durch die Games bekannt(er) wurde, stimmt sicher. Das macht allerdings das grundsätzliche/urspüngliche Setting nicht unattraktiver.


----------



## Lucatus (31. Juli 2019)

Es ist einfach nur bullhsit das die Leute alle als rechts dargestellt werden, weil sie kein Bock haben das irgendwelche Charaktere durch nen Schwarzen oder jmd hässlichen ersetzt werden nur um eine Quote zu erfüllen. Die keinen außer eine kleinen Randgruppe juckt.
Ich will bei ner Doku über Martin Luther King ja auch keinen weißen oder nen Asiaten als Martin. Auf jeden Fall ist die Serie für mich jetzt schon gestorben weil es einfach Dumm ist irgendwelche Dinge in ein slawisches Märchen reinzuinterpretieren die keinen Sinn ergeben. Und nur weil man nicht bei jeden Char die Hautfarbe erwähnt heißt es noch lange nicht das Die Nilfgarder alle Schwarz und Die Novingrader alle Asiaten sind. Mal schauen vlt wird ja Geralt in der Serie sogar schwul und fängt was mit Letho an Hauptsache Image Politur.


----------



## Enisra (31. Juli 2019)

Lucatus schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nur bullhsit das die Leute alle als rechts dargestellt werden, weil sie kein Bock haben das irgendwelche Charaktere durch nen Schwarzen oder jmd hässlichen ersetzt werden nur um eine Quote zu erfüllen. Die keinen außer eine kleinen Randgruppe juckt.
> Ich will bei ner Doku über Martin Luther King ja auch keinen weißen oder nen Asiaten als Martin. Auf jeden Fall ist die Serie für mich jetzt schon gestorben weil es einfach Dumm ist irgendwelche Dinge in ein slawisches Märchen reinzuinterpretieren die keinen Sinn ergeben. Und nur weil man nicht bei jeden Char die Hautfarbe erwähnt heißt es noch lange nicht das Die Nilfgarder alle Schwarz und Die Novingrader alle Asiaten sind. Mal schauen vlt wird ja Geralt in der Serie sogar schwul und fängt was mit Letho an Hauptsache Image Politur.



schön dass du beim ganzen Mimimi nicht bemerkst wie du ganz am Anfang beschrieben wurdest
Und wenn man nicht in die Rechte Ecke gestellt werden will sollte man nicht deren Ecke stellen


----------



## Siriuz (31. Juli 2019)

TheQuestionPG schrieb:


> Zunächst zu mir: Kind der Aufklärung, Migrant in DE, so ziemlich jede Ethnie dieser Welt fließt durch meine Adern (übertrieben, sind aber echt sehr viele), Bezeichne mich mit Stolz als Gutmensch und SJW (wer verwendet solche zwingend positiven Begriffe negativ? Kann mir das nur mit Mangel an Bildung u. Intelligenz erklären oder mit schlichter Niedertracht) bzw. versuche ich den Begriffen, so wie Sapiens sie verwenden sollten, gerecht zu werden.
> 
> Der oben beschriebene Mensch (ich) möchte keinen blonden Superman oder Batman (C. Bale war mir schon grenzwertig hellhaarig), keine 2019-Moddelfigur-Wonder-Woman (so großartig Gadot war, sie war etwas zu zierlich für die Rolle mMn)... und eben keine braunhäutige (also wie ich im Sommer) Triss Merigold. Nicht, dass ich so was verurteilte, kann doch jeder Serienmacher so frei vorlagenabweichend arbeiten wie er Bock hat, nur bin ich da bei manchen Werken hypersensibel (wo war Glorfindel, Mr. Peter Jackson?! Wer zum Geier soll diese Taureil sein?!) und finde es dann doof. Diese Haltung entspringt einer, manchmal fanatischen, Liebe zu den Vorlagen und nicht irgendeiner ethnischen Ablehnung.
> Kurz: mag die Serien-Triss nicht (obwohl ich Ihr Äußeres mag), die politisierte (=rassistische) Ablehnung dieser widert mich jedoch an. Und ich muss sagen, die meiste Kritik, die ich mitbekam, war recht klar eine solche rassistische oder politische ("Agenda!" schreiende Hyperventilierer). Da kann ich die Nazikeule weiter oben nachvollziehen. Zur Differenzierung und Versachlichung mahne ich aber, denn wir Zivilisierte sollten es schlicht besser machen als die Wildlinge mit ihrem Pikmentkomplex



Wen Interessiert es woher du kommst? Bist du etwa was besonderes? Nein. Und nein, sich als Gutmensch und vor allen SJW zu bezeichen kann man nicht positiv bezeichen. Einfach mal schauen was deine Kollegen, also die anderen "Warrior" so treiben und fordern. Auch schon im ersten Satz möchtest du Menschen, die diese Begriffe negativ bezeichen als Dumm und Ungebildet kategorisieren. Du lässt somit eigentlich keine Debatte zu, da du dich über den Diskussionpartner stellst.

Ich finde wenn man sich wie Netflix damit rühmt, sich an die Bücher zu halten, sollte man auch dabei bleiben. Und nicht vorher auch erst Werbung damit machen, ob man Ciri etwa dunkel macht. Erst der Shitstorm hat diese Idee beendet. Also kann man davon ausgehen - alle Änderungen sind politisch motiviert. Das wollen wir ja weder von Rechts noch von Links oder? 

Und nein, die Nazikeule ist einfach nur Unsinn. Enisra nutzt oben ein Scheinargument: Jeder der den Cast kritisiert ist ein brauner Nazi. Das ist undiffenziert und hat mit der Realität nichts zu tun, mein Lieber. 

Auch versuchst du gerade wieder Menschen mit anderer Meinung als "Wildlinge mit Pikmentkomplex " darzustellen, ermahnst davor aber dass man Sachlich bleiben sollte? Also möchtest du jetzt sachlich darüber Diskutieren oder nicht?


----------



## Lucatus (31. Juli 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> schön dass du beim ganzen Mimimi nicht bemerkst wie du ganz am Anfang beschrieben wurdest
> Und wenn man nicht in die Rechte Ecke gestellt werden will sollte man nicht deren Ecke stellen



Du hast auch nicht mal alle Tassen im Schrank ich bin also rechts weil ich es nicht gute finde wenn man Chars einer Geschichte einfach durch Minderheiten umtauscht wegen irgendeiner Agenda oder um irgend ein politisches Statemant zu setzen. Wegen sjws wie dir werden die wirklichen Rechten verharmlost.


----------



## Enisra (31. Juli 2019)

Lucatus schrieb:


> Du hast auch nicht mal alle Tassen im Schrank ich bin also rechts weil ich es nicht gute finde wenn man Chars einer Geschichte einfach durch Minderheiten umtauscht wegen irgendeiner Agenda oder um irgend ein politisches Statemant zu setzen. Wegen sjws wie dir werden die wirklichen Rechten verharmlost.



nenn doch mal in welchem Teil Polens das spielt, bei dem ganzen dummen gefasel vergessen scheinbar alle immer was man selbst schreibt
Aber man könnte vielleicht auch mal nachdenken und auch dann genau lesen was da steht


----------



## Lucatus (31. Juli 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> nenn doch mal in welchem Teil Polens das spielt, bei dem ganzen dummen gefasel vergessen scheinbar alle immer was man selbst schreibt
> Aber man könnte vielleicht auch mal nachdenken und auch dann genau lesen was da steht



Was hat das jetzt mit Polen zu tun und hast du überhaupt mal ein Witcher Buch gelesen oder wenigstens eins der Spiel gespielt.
die Witcher Welt besteht nicht nur aus Serekanien. Und keiner darf eine andere Meinung als wie du haben sonst ist er ein Nazi? Merkst du überhaupt wie dumm deine Aussagen sind. Außerdem man merkt ja schon an den Wappen der verschiedenen Völker das es sich nicht bis auf Serekanien um irgendwelche Orientalisch ähnlichen Königreiche handelt. Erklär mir  bitte gleich mal welche Ethnie die Leute von Skellige angehören


----------



## SpieleKing (31. Juli 2019)

Warum werden eigentlich nie Leute eingestellt die ahnung von der Sache haben die sie da verzetteln? Ohne jetzt einen Rassenaspekt zu bringen, aber was hat die slawische Kultur mit dunkler Hautfarbe zu tun? Sie tut so, als ob in der slawischen Kultur dunkelhäutige Menschen normal wären, die sind dort auch heute noch, so gut wie nicht anzutreffen!
Man sollte einfach Leute casten, die zur Rolle passen. wenn sie so agumentiert,  will ich das in Zukunft eine typisch weibliche Rolle an einen Mann vergeben wird, wenn er die zu verkörpernde Person besser wiederspiegelt =D


----------



## Evolverx (31. Juli 2019)

Nun nach dem zu Urteilen was in dem Trailer zu sehen ist passt der Cast doch alles in allem ganz gut. 
Nur ein Detail  gibt es das mich stört und das ist Ciri denn sie ist eindeutig zu alt. Tatsächlich ist die Darstellerin bereits älter als es Ciri am ende des letzten Buches sein sollte.
Während das was man von Yennefer zu sehen bekommt wie ich glaube überwiegend neu sein dürfte, lässt sich die Szene gegen Anfang in dem Wald mit Ciri nämlich recht leicht zuordnen. Diese kann im Grunde nur im  Brokilon spielen. Ciri und Gerald begegnen sich in dieser Geschichte zum ersten mal aber als das alles passiert ist sie erst 10.
Natürlich ist mir klar warum man entschieden hat sie älter zu machen. Ciris Geschichte insgesamt betrachtet ist  schließlich ziemlich harter Stoff und eine etwas ältere Darstellerin macht da eine menge einfacher aber Stören tut es mich trotzdem.


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Juli 2019)

Evolverx schrieb:


> Nun nach dem zu Urteilen was in dem Trailer zu sehen ist passt der Cast doch alles in allem ganz gut.
> Nur ein Detail  gibt es das mich stört und das ist Ciri denn sie ist eindeutig zu alt. Tatsächlich ist die Darstellerin bereits älter als es Ciri am ende des letzten Buches sein sollte.
> Während das was man von Yennefer zu sehen bekommt wie ich glaube überwiegend neu sein dürfte, lässt sich die Szene gegen Anfang in dem Wald mit Ciri nämlich recht leicht zuordnen. Diese kann im Grunde nur im  Brokilon spielen. Ciri und Gerald begegnen sich in dieser Geschichte zum ersten mal aber als das alles passiert ist sie erst 10.
> Natürlich ist mir klar warum man entschieden hat sie älter zu machen. Ciris Geschichte insgesamt betrachtet ist  schließlich ziemlich harter Stoff und eine etwas ältere Darstellerin macht da eine menge einfacher aber Stören tut es mich trotzdem.


Das ist aber völlig normal, dass eigentlich sehr junge Charaktere für eine Verfilmung älter gemacht werden. In Game of Thrones war es genauso. Einige der Charaktere, etwa Daenerys, sind in den Büchern zu Beginn auch erst ungefähr 13 Jahre alt. Manche noch ein wenig jünger. Gestört hat es mich persönlich nie, dass die Charaktere für die Serie älter gemacht wurden und von teilweise erwachsenen Schauspielern gespielt wurden. 



Sanador schrieb:


> Erst Arielle und nun Ciri...Kein Herz für Rothaarige wie mir scheint!


Meinst du nicht eher Triss? Ciri war nie rothaarig. 

Und Triss übrigens eigentlich auch nicht. In den Büchern ist ihre Haarfarbe kastanienbraun.


----------



## Najamal (31. Juli 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Den Vogel kannst Du getrost ignorieren, der schmeißt die ganze Zeit mit "edgy"-Begriffen um sich, wobei ich arge Zweifel habe, dass er überhaupt kapiert, was er da eigentlich faselt.
> Neulich hat er z. B. die Weigerung von MediaMarkt/Saturn, die internationale Version von Wolfenstein-Youngblood ins Sortiment aufzunehmen, mit Bücherverbrennungen verglichen.





Erstmal wieder Menschen, die eine andere Meinung als Du, Durchbeleidigen, Denunzieren und Lügen verbreiten.
In Normalen Foren hätte sowas Konsequenzen, nur hier wohl anscheinend nicht.

Muss ich wohl extern tätig werden.
Ansonsten sehe ich kier keine Möglichkeit, meine Meinung frei zu äußern.


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Juli 2019)

Najamal schrieb:


> Erstmal wieder Menschen, die eine andere Meinung als Du, Durchbeleidigen, Denunzieren und Lügen verbreiten.



Und wieder alles falsch. 


https://www.ksta.de/rechtssachen--komischer-vogel---keine-beleidigung-13281502




> In Normalen Foren hätte sowas Konsequenzen, nur hier wohl anscheinend nicht.



Seit froh, sonst hätte man Dich für Deinen Quatsch wohl längst verwarnt. 



> Muss ich wohl extern tätig werden.
> Ansonsten sehe ich kier keine Möglichkeit, meine Meinung frei zu äußern.



Das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung ist ein Grundrecht von Privatpersonen ggü. dem Staat, ein Internetforum wie dieses ist jedoch privat und somit steht es dem Betreiber zu, völlig frei zu entscheiden, welche "Meinungsäußerungen" er bei sich zulassen möchte und welche eben nicht (natürlich im Rahmen gültiger Gesetze).

Abgesehen davon darfst Du Deine Meinung hier ja sogar relativ frei äußern. Du musst dann aber auch damit leben, dass andere, wie z. B. ich, sie auch ablehnen und ggf. ziemlich Banane finden. 

Deine Idee, "extern tätig" zu werden, finde ich aber richtig gut, zumindest wenn es so zu verstehen ist, dass Du Dich hier nicht mehr blicken lässt, Du Vogel.


----------



## TheQuestionPG (31. Juli 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Wen Interessiert es woher du kommst? Bist du etwa was besonderes? Nein.


Schrieb ich bereits, sollte keine Rolle spielen. Es schadet jedoch in einer aufgeheizt Diskussion nicht, dies zu erwähnen, wenn man im Anschluss dunkelhäutige Besetzungen kritisiert, um dem Eindruck entgegenzukommmen, man würde dies aus Rassismus heraus tun. Verstehe nicht, warum das ein Problem ist. 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Und nein, sich als Gutmensch und vor allen SJW zu bezeichen kann man nicht positiv bezeichen. Einfach mal schauen was deine Kollegen, also die anderen "Warrior" so treiben und fordern. Auch schon im ersten Satz möchtest du Menschen, die diese Begriffe negativ bezeichen als Dumm und Ungebildet kategorisieren.


Doch, muss man sogar, ansonsten betreibt man, wie in deinem Falle hier, Sprachrevisionismus bzw. Umkehrung der Werte. Dies erkläre ich mir nun mal mit nem Mangel an Bildung, Reflexionsfähigkeit (=Intelligenz) oder eben -bereitschaft (=Bosheit). 
Ich schaue mir auch sehr genau an, was "meine Kollegen" (solches Sippendenken ist mir fremd, ich bin ein Individuum, es gibt kein "Gutmensch an sich", kein "Ihr da". Das ist rechtes Gedankengut) so treiben, nämlich sehr, sehr viel Gutes und Notwendiges. 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Du lässt somit eigentlich keine Debatte zu, da du dich über den Diskussionpartner stellst.


Naka, solange mein Gegenüber Demagogentricks verwendet, diskutiere ich zunächst darüber. Lässt er die Sprachpsychospielchen, kann man auch sachlich und zivilisiert anfangen zu diskutieren. Und natürlich stelle ich mich über den Anderen, bin ich ja in der Sache mit den Begriffen durchaus. Lässt sich schnell ändern, siehe oben. 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Ich finde wenn man sich wie Netflix damit rühmt, sich an die Bücher zu halten, sollte man auch dabei bleiben. Und nicht vorher auch erst Werbung damit machen, ob man Ciri etwa dunkel macht. Erst der Shitstorm hat diese Idee beendet. Also kann man davon ausgehen - alle Änderungen sind politisch motiviert. Das wollen wir ja weder von Rechts noch von Links oder?


Bis auf Deine Mutmaßung der polit. Motivierung (wirkt wie "Agenda!" Schnappatmung): Jo. 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Und nein, die Nazikeule ist einfach nur Unsinn. Enisra nutzt oben ein Scheinargument: Jeder der den Cast kritisiert ist ein brauner Nazi. Das ist undiffenziert und hat mit der Realität nichts zu tun, mein Lieber.


Wieso ignorierst Du, was ich hierzu schrieb? Ich schrieb "nachvollziehen" und nicht "unterstützend", dann mahnte ich dazu, es besser zu machen. Aber wenn Du das nicht ignorierst hättest, hättest Du mich nicht scheinkritisieren können. 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Auch versuchst du gerade wieder Menschen mit anderer Meinung als "Wildlinge mit Pikmentkomplex " darzustellen, ermahnst davor aber dass man Sachlich bleiben sollte? Also möchtest du jetzt sachlich darüber Diskutieren oder nicht?


Nicht Menschen mit anderer Meinung, sondern Rassisten, geht auch klar aus meinem Posting hervor, und ja, da spotte ich auch mal gerne über deren Niedertracht und Überlegenheitsfantasien. Zumal: ich selbst stehe für die Werktreue hier ein. Greift also nicht, was Du da schreibst.


----------



## Najamal (31. Juli 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Und wieder alles falsch.
> 
> 
> https://www.ksta.de/rechtssachen--komischer-vogel---keine-beleidigung-13281502
> ...





Dein Link bezieht sich auf den "Komischen Vogel".
"Du Vogel" erfüllt, zumindest laut Bußgeldkatalog der Bundesregierung, bereits den "Straftatbestand der Beleidigung".

https://www.bussgeldkatalog.org/beleidigung-im-strassenverkehr/

Das dieser Katalog sich auf den Straßenverkehr bezieht, spielt keine Rolle zur Strafminderung.

Ich fordere dich hiermit nochmal auf diese Beleidigungen sein zu lassen, oder die Moderatoren hier tätig zu werden, bitte.


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Juli 2019)

Najamal schrieb:


> "Du Vogel" erfüllt, zumindest laut Bußgeldkatalog der Bundesregierung, bereits den "Straftatbestand der Beleidigung".






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay, jetzt hast Du mich aber gekriegt. Den "Bußgeldkatalog der Bundesregierung" kannte ich bislang noch gar nicht. 
Jetzt bin ich ziemlich eingeschüchtert.



> Das dieser Katalog sich auf den Straßenverkehr bezieht, spielt keine Rolle zur Strafminderung.



Ja, sowas kann lebenslänglich Knast bei Wasser & Brot nach sich ziehen. Mindestens!



> Ich fordere dich hiermit nochmal auf diese Beleidigungen sein zu lassen, oder die Moderatoren hier tätig zu werden, bitte.



...aber Du bist halt ein komischer Vogel. Meinetwegen streich den "Vogel" und nimm stattdessen "Typ". 
Aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass Du Dich hier sowohl sub-, als auch objektiv "zum Horst machst".


----------



## Rabowke (31. Juli 2019)

Najamal schrieb:


> [...]Ich fordere dich hiermit nochmal auf diese Beleidigungen sein zu lassen, oder die Moderatoren hier tätig zu werden, bitte.


Naja ... nein.

Ich, als Moderator, werde hier sicherlich nicht tätig werden. Warum?! Vllt. solltest du dir deine eigenen Beiträge mal in Ruhe durchlesen, z.B. diesen hier: https://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare...-sich-zu-hautfarben-debatte.html#post10253292

D.h. ich würde dir einfach nahelegen generell den Ball etwas flacher zu halten ... ansonsten gibt es aufgrund deiner anderen Beiträge eine kleine Forenpause. In dieser könntest du dann dein Verhalten und deine Äußerungen reflektieren. Übrigens, unter uns Pastorentöchter, probier es doch gegen Spassbremse "auf anderen Wegen am Forum vorbei" tätig zu werden, kannst mich ja auf dem Laufenden halten. Ich mag den nämlich auch nicht, weißte warum?! Der isst voll kultiviert verschiedene Käsesorten, macht seinen Pizzateig selbst und überhaupt ... der ist mir suspekt!

Go for it!


----------



## Sanador (31. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht eher Triss? Ciri war nie rothaarig.
> 
> Und Triss übrigens eigentlich auch nicht. In den Büchern ist ihre Haarfarbe kastanienbraun.



Hoppala! Stimmt, ich meinte Triss.


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Juli 2019)

Najamal schrieb:


> Erstmal wieder Menschen, die eine andere Meinung als Du, Durchbeleidigen, Denunzieren und Lügen verbreiten.
> In Normalen Foren hätte sowas Konsequenzen, nur hier wohl anscheinend nicht.
> 
> Muss ich wohl extern tätig werden.
> Ansonsten sehe ich kier keine Möglichkeit, meine Meinung frei zu äußern.


Wenn du wenigstens erklären würdest, inwiefern und warum der Kommentar von TheQuestionPG rassistisch ist, wäre das ja noch eine Grundlage, auf der man diskutieren kann. Aber das tust du ja nicht. 

Deine Aussage ist nämlich selbst nichts anderes als eine Beleidigung und eine Lüge.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (31. Juli 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich mag den nämlich auch nicht, weißte warum?! Der isst voll kultiviert verschiedene Käsesorten, macht seinen Pizzateig selbst und überhaupt ... der ist mir suspekt!



Abgesehen davon pflanzt Bremse derzeit einen Olivenhain, um später exquisites Öl zum Einreiben übertrieben muskulöser Männer zu verkaufen. Der Typ ey... 

Zum Thema:
Der Cast geht schon in Ordnung, allerdings sieht mir Yen ein wenig zu jung aus und bei Triss bin ich einfach durch das Spiel und die roten Haare verdorben, obwohl sie mMn dort auch über die Jahre immer mehr ins pure Rot gingen. 
Triss habe ich als einzige Figur im Trailer nicht erkannt.


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Juli 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon pflanzt Bremse derzeit einen Olivenhain, um später exquisites Öl zum Einreiben übertrieben muskulöser Männer zu verkaufen. Der Typ ey...



Und schon rutscht dieser Thread wieder in den glitschigen Bereich ab. Herrlich.


----------



## LOX-TT (31. Juli 2019)

Najamal schrieb:


> Erstmal wieder Menschen, die eine andere Meinung als Du, Durchbeleidigen, Denunzieren und Lügen verbreiten.
> In Normalen Foren hätte sowas Konsequenzen, nur hier wohl anscheinend nicht.
> 
> Muss ich wohl extern tätig werden.
> Ansonsten sehe ich kier keine Möglichkeit, meine Meinung frei zu äußern.



 

1.) Hier gibts ein Hausrecht und wir Mods üben dieses aus. Und das Wort Vogel ist garantiert kein Grund etwas zu sanktionieren, erst recht nicht wenn der so bezeichnete User in der Vergangenheit schon Mumpitz schrieb, wie diesen unsinnigen Bücherverbrennungsvergleich in der Wolfenstein News.

2.) Solange du dich an das Hausrecht hälts, kannst du klar deine Meinung schreiben. Die oben besagten (mit Verlaub unsinnigen) Beiträge mit der Bücherverbrennung stehen ja auch noch da. ABER du kannst nicht darauf pochen Ernst genommen zu werden, wenn du solche Beiträge verzapft hast die hinten und vorne vor Lächerlichkeit driefen.

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Najamal (31. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn du wenigstens erklären würdest, inwiefern und warum der Kommentar von TheQuestionPG rassistisch ist, wäre das ja noch eine Grundlage, auf der man diskutieren kann. Aber das tust du ja nicht.
> 
> Deine Aussage ist nämlich selbst nichts anderes als eine Beleidigung und eine Lüge.





Dazu kam es ja leider nicht, siehe oben.

Im kern ist dieser Kommentar nunmal Rassistisch.
Im Rassismus unterscheide ich einfach Menschen in Rassen/Ethnien und teile diese in Gruppen ein und gebe ihnen Qualitative Unterschiede.
Wenn ich mich selbst in eine Rassen Gruppe einteile, folge ich dieser These der Rassenlehre.

z.B.: "Ich bin Europide". etc

Ich rede hier übrigens von Rassenkunde,Rassenlehre und nicht dem Politischem Rassismus und/oder Nazitum.
Mein Kommentar bezog sich ausdrücklich nicht auf das Dritte Reich, Hitler, Nazis o.ä. und bezieht sich auch nicht auf den User "TheQuestionPG".
Ich möchte nur den Text als solches Diskutieren und keine Politische Diskussion führen.




Rabowke schrieb:


> Naja ... nein.
> 
> Ich, als Moderator, werde hier sicherlich nicht tätig werden. Warum?! Vllt. solltest du dir deine eigenen Beiträge mal in Ruhe durchlesen, z.B. diesen hier: https://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare...-sich-zu-hautfarben-debatte.html#post10253292
> 
> ...




Ich habe hier nie jemanden Beileidigt oder gar beschimpft.

Das ich meine Kommentare nicht ausreichent ausführe und zuviel Spielraum für Spekulationen lasse, dem Stimme ich vollumfänglich zu.
Ich entschuldige mich auch bei "TheQuestionPG" das meine Antwort solange auf sich warten lies und mein Kommentar nicht ausreichend ausgeführt war.
Dies ist jedoch keine Böse absicht und darf auch keine Entschuldigung sein, mich direkt zu beleidigen.
Besonders wenn ich diese Person, die mich beleidigt, garnicht angesprochen habe.

Und "Du Vogel" ist nunmal eine Direkte beleidigung, die ich Nicht dulden muss!


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Juli 2019)

Najamal schrieb:


> Besonders wenn ich diese Person, die mich beleidigt, garnicht angesprochen habe.
> 
> Und "Du Vogel" ist nunmal eine Direkte beleidigung, die ich Nicht dulden muss!



Du hast aber damit angefangen, wenn Du so willst. 
Durch Deine ...zweifelhaften Aussagen hast Du MICH zumindest INDIREKT beleidigt. 

Ergo musst Du damit rechnen, dass Du entsprechend Gegenwind erhältst. 

Davon abgesehen tut es mir leid, dass Du Dich bereits von einem harmlosen "Vogel" (im Sinne von: "Komischer Kauz") so auf den Schlips getreten fühlst.
Aber: Wie es in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es heraus. 
Soll heißen, wenn Du vor dem Posten in Zukunft vlt. etwas länger überlegst und es vermeidest, "krass steile Thesen" (um es mal diplomatisch zu formulieren) zu verbreiten, dann haben wir zwei auch kein Problem. 
Ist das angekommen?


----------



## Najamal (31. Juli 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Du hast aber damit angefangen, wenn Du so willst.
> Durch Deine ...zweifelhaften Aussagen hast Du MICH zumindest INDIREKT beleidigt.
> 
> Ergo musst Du damit rechnen, dass Du entsprechend Gegenwind erhältst.
> ...




Ahja... "INDIREKT beleidigt".
Wie denn? Durch meine Meinung?
Schon blöd wenn man nichts zum Zitieren hat, wo man sehen könnte das ich dich beleidigt habe, um die eigene Angriffe zu rechtfertigen. 
Ich habe dich nicht einmal Initial angesprochen.
Der chronologische Ablauf, ist für jeden klar ersichtlich, auf der letzten Seite.


"dann haben wir zwei auch kein Problem. Ist das angekommen?"

Ich lasse mir nicht Drohen.


----------



## LOX-TT (31. Juli 2019)

Najamal schrieb:


> Ich lasse mir nicht Drohen.



Wo ist das ne Drohung gewesen? 

Das war eine Frage, von mir aus noch ne Ansage aber zu 100% keine Drohung, nichtmal im Ansatz.


----------



## Rabowke (31. Juli 2019)

Najamal schrieb:


> [...]Ich lasse mir nicht Drohen.


Sind wir heute besonders Mimosenhaft oder hast du deinen Kaffee noch nicht getrunken?!

Hier wird weder beleidigt, noch gedroht. Ganz im Gegenteil. Vllt. solltest du dein Verhalten und deine Art und Weise hier zu kommunizieren aber mal gründlich überdenken wenn dich min. drei (3) Personen direkt darauf ansprechen.


----------



## LOX-TT (31. Juli 2019)

Kaffee ist glaub ich nicht das richtige, da wird er am Ende noch hippeliger  lieber nen extramilden Kamillentee


----------



## sukram89 (31. Juli 2019)

Äußerliche Beschreibung von Frodo:
"[...] Aber dieser eine ist größer als manche und hat hellere Haare als die meisten, und er hat ein gespaltenes Kinn: ein kecker Bursche mit klugen Augen. [...]" (Der Herr der Ringe Die Gefährten, Zehntes Kapitel: "Streicher")

Hätte ich das bloß vor den Filmen gewusst (Bücher erst danach gelesen), dann wären es niemals meine damaligen Lieblingsfilme geworden... Ich glaube ich sollte jede filmische Umsetzung von Büchern meiden oder doch lieber keine Bücher mehr lesen


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (31. Juli 2019)

sukram89 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich sollte jede filmische Umsetzung von Büchern meiden oder doch lieber keine Bücher mehr lesen



Und deswegen habe ich GoT nie geschaut. 
Obwohl ich es da auch ein wenig schade finde.


----------



## TheQuestionPG (31. Juli 2019)

Najamal schrieb:


> Im kern ist dieser Kommentar nunmal Rassistisch.


Du wiederholst Deine Behauptung, argumentierst nicht. Bleibt also inhaltlich leer bisher. 



Najamal schrieb:


> Im Rassismus unterscheide ich einfach Menschen in Rassen/Ethnien und teile diese in Gruppen ein und gebe ihnen Qualitative Unterschiede.
> Wenn ich mich selbst in eine Rassen Gruppe einteile, folge ich dieser These der Rassenlehre.


OK, verstehe ich Dich richtig? Das Wissen um meine ethnische und kulturelle Vielfalt (ist halt Fakt) bzw. Die Nennung dieses Faktes ist rassistisch? Die Freude darüber, dadurch Anteil an vielen Kulturen zu haben, ist rassistisch ? Kannst Du das bitte näher erläutern? 



Najamal schrieb:


> z.B.: "Ich bin Europide". etc


Wenn dem so ist, kannst Du das doch sagen, wo ist das Problem? 



Najamal schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar bezog sich ausdrücklich nicht... ...auf den User "TheQuestionPG".


Wieso leugnest Du das, was Du gestern geschrieben hast und noch heute für alle sichtbar ist? Wir sehen doch, dass Du meinen Kommentar als rassistisch beschimpft hast. Falls Du meine Aussage und nicht mich direkt meinst: greift nicht, denn ich stehe hinter dem Geschriebenen, geht also zwangsläufig auf mich zurück. Und was daran rassistisch gewesen sein soll, erläutert Du auch nicht. Warum? 




Najamal schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich auch bei "TheQuestionPG" das meine Antwort solange auf sich warten lies und mein Kommentar nicht ausreichend ausgeführt war.


Brauchst Du nicht, war spät und niemand ist verpflichtet, hier ständig vorbeizuschauen. 
Die bloße Behauptung ohne Erklärung war da schon eher tadelswert, das schon. 
Wie gesagt, ich lerne gerne dazu, daher bin ich offen für sachliche Kritik an den Inhalt meiner Aussagen, aber bitte sachlich, erkennbar logisch, so dass ich und andere Leser lernen mögen, falls Du Recht haben solltest. Bisher sehe ich leider nichts dergleichen von Dir.


----------



## TheQuestionPG (31. Juli 2019)

Weil ich auch mal @Topic diskutieren möchte: Findet noch jemand auch, dass Cavill VIEL zu He-Man mäßig aussieht für einen Geralt? Der muss sich da doch selber jagen, so als Monsterjäger


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Juli 2019)

Najamal schrieb:


> Ich lasse mir nicht Drohen.



Ich glaube, ich muss Dich demnächst wegen Körperverletzung anzeigen.

Ich habe schon schweres Seitenstechen vom vielen Lachen und daran bist eindeutig Du schuld!


----------



## AlBundyFan (31. Juli 2019)

"eine" nutzerin .... EINE.....warum gibt es immer wieder medienartikel über die aussagen von komplett unwichtigen einzelpersonen auf twitter?
was ist daran so interessant?

warum interessiert sich aber niemals irgendein medium für irgndeine aussage die ich schreibe? 
pc games könnte z.b. auch einen artikel über mich schreiben über ein posting das ich heir schon geschrieben habe.
wäre auch nicht weniger "nachrichtenwert" als eine twitteruserin die auf twitter ihre einzelmeinung zu einer serie schreibt.

ich mein wenn es wenigstens irgendeine scon vorher berühmte person wäre ... da wäre die meinung des-/derjenigen zu verbreiten ja noch verständlich.

ich verstehe auch nicht wie man aus milliarden von twitter-meldungen jene extrahiert die dann in medien eine erwähnung finden.


----------



## xaan (31. Juli 2019)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> "eine" nutzerin .... EINE.....warum gibt es immer wieder medienartikel über die aussagen von komplett unwichtigen einzelpersonen auf twitter?
> was ist daran so interessant?


Die Antwort der Showrunnerin ist interessant, egal von wem die Frage kommt.


----------



## Rabowke (31. Juli 2019)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> "eine" nutzerin .... EINE.....warum gibt es immer wieder medienartikel über die aussagen von komplett unwichtigen einzelpersonen auf twitter?
> was ist daran so interessant?[...]


xaan hat es ja bereits im Grunde erklärt, man kann eben bei Twitter nur auf eine Nachricht "exemplarisch" antworten. Diese Diskussion um die Ethnien der Darsteller gibt es doch seit die Serie bzw. die geplante Besetzung angekündigt wurde. D.h. diese Diskussion wurde eben nicht von *dieser einen* Nutzerin losgetreten, nur wurde auf ihre Nachricht nunmehr geantwortet.

D.h. selbstverständlich könntest du dir ein kontroverses Thema heraussuchen, ggf. bei Twitter, und darauf hoffen, dass eine damit verbundene Person antwortet. Wenn es nicht gerade um den Wohlfühlfaktor von dem von dir verwendeten Toilettenpapier geht, dann wird vllt. sogar PCG und andere Medien dieses Thema gern aufgreifen.


----------



## Rabowke (31. Juli 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Und deswegen habe ich GoT nie geschaut.
> Obwohl ich es da auch ein wenig schade finde.


... das ist aber ein "schlechter" Grund, denn die ersten vier, fünf Staffeln hättest und kannst du dir ruhig geben ... die entsprechen den Büchern mehr oder minder akkurat.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (31. Juli 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... das ist aber ein "schlechter" Grund, denn die ersten vier, fünf Staffeln hättest und kannst du dir ruhig geben ... die entsprechen den Büchern mehr oder minder akkurat.



Es geht mir da tatsächlich allein um die Darstellung der Figuren. Da habe ich dank der vielen Lesestunden ein bestimmtes Bild im Kopf und das wollte ich mir nicht durch die Serie „verwässern“ lassen. 
Letztendlich habe ich ja einige Szenen im TV oder dem Netz gesehen und einige Figuren fand ich ganz gut besetzt. Aber gerade bei einer zentralen Figur wie Jon Snow war die Besetzung für mich persönlich enttäuschend. 

Bei The Witcher bin ich aber etwas entspannter. Keine Ahnung warum. Vielleicht, weil es schon in der Darstellung zwischen Buch und Spiel Unterschiede gab. 

Beim Hexer bin ich nur bei der Synchro der Spiele etwas festgefahren.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (31. Juli 2019)

Najamal schrieb:


> In Normalen Foren hätte sowas Konsequenzen, nur hier wohl anscheinend nicht.
> Muss ich wohl extern tätig werden.



Kleiner Tip:
1. Das PC Games Forum ist sehr speziell...insbesondere die Tatsache das die Admins/Mods hier wahrscheinlich die meisten Beiträge zu Gott und die Welt (und auch PC Spiele) ablassen und trotzdem geht es hier sehr gesittet zu. 
Gewöhn dich dran, ansonsten bist du hier tatsächlich falsch.
2. Wenn du  Zeit & Bock hast, entsprechend sauer bist, es quasi als Hobby siehst und genügend Geld bzw. dasselbe dir unwichtig ist - Privatklage erheben und am besten ein Anwaltsteam nutzen, damit die Rechnung am Ende richtig teuer wird.
Aus Erfahrung ist so manches als Beleidigung verwertbar, da darfst du nix drauf geben, ob dein Gegner es lächerlich findet oder nicht.
Da ist schon so manchem Zeitgenossen das Lachen im Halse stecken geblieben...beim Versöhnungstermin wird dann meist massiv zu Kreuze gekrochen.
*Aber* nur den Bussgeldkatalog zu zitieren (und dann auch nicht die korrekte Bezeichnung) etc. ist vollkommen sinnlos - insbesonders, wenn man nur bluffen will...


----------



## Rabowke (31. Juli 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Es geht mir da tatsächlich allein um die Darstellung der Figuren. Da habe ich dank der vielen Lesestunden ein bestimmtes Bild im Kopf und das wollte ich mir nicht durch die Serie „verwässern“ lassen. [...]


... die Personen sind mMn schon ganz gut getroffen. Einzig Tyrion wäre sicherlich diskussionswürdig, spätestens nach seinem Kampf. Im Buch fehlt ihm ja die komplette Nase, in der Serie gab es halt eine Narbe im Gesicht.

Ansonsten ein sehr gutes Casting, aber ... soll jeder machen wie er mag, es gibt ja zig andere gute Serien mit denen man die Zeit totschlagen kann!


----------



## Gast1664917803 (31. Juli 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Einzig Tyrion wäre sicherlich diskussionswürdig, spätestens nach seinem Kampf. Im Buch fehlt ihm ja die komplette Nase, in der Serie gab es halt eine Narbe im Gesicht.



Ich glaube Peter Dinklage hätte irgendwann den Maskenbildner mit einer Armbrust erledigt, wenn er dauernd entsprechende Prothesen im Gesicht hätte tragen müssen.
Auch ein erheblicher technischer Aufwand die Nase mit CGI "wegzuzaubern" und wenn man Pech hat, kommt so etwas heraus wie bei Superman und seinem wegretouchierten Schnurrbart...


----------



## Gekko23 (31. Juli 2019)

Wow, ist das einfach, heutzutage Kritik abzuschmettern! Man suche sich aus der Masse der völlig nachvollziehbaren Kritik am Casting  einfach den dümmsten, am besten gleich braunen Kommentar heraus und halte ihn hoch und schwupps! kommt der erhoffte Empörungsaufschrei wie hier im Forum. Und damit sind dann alle berechtigten Kritikpunkte am Casting plötzlich vom Tisch. Gib dem Mob einfach etwas Primitives zu maulen und Thema erledigt - das Casting darf dann künftig nicht mehr angezwifelt werden, denn jeder, der das macht, ist ja irgendwie rechts. So geht das heute - Thema politisch brandmarken, Meinungsvielfalt unterdrücken. Und alle so: "Yeah"!


----------



## TheQuestionPG (31. Juli 2019)

Gekko23 schrieb:


> Wow, ist das einfach, heutzutage Kritik abzuschmettern! Man suche sich aus der Masse der völlig nachvollziehbaren Kritik am Casting  einfach den dümmsten, am besten gleich braunen Kommentar heraus und halte ihn hoch und schwupps! kommt der erhoffte Empörungsaufschrei wie hier im Forum. Und damit sind dann alle berechtigten Kritikpunkte am Casting plötzlich vom Tisch. Gib dem Mob einfach etwas Primitives zu maulen und Thema erledigt - das Casting darf dann künftig nicht mehr angezwifelt werden, denn jeder, der das macht, ist ja irgendwie rechts. So geht das heute - Thema politisch brandmarken, Meinungsvielfalt unterdrücken. Und alle so: "Yeah"!



ist so nicht wahr. hier im kommentarberiech und auch woanders gibts genug sachliche kritik und ebensolche kritik an der kritik. warum kontruierst du so einen unfug, um dich dann unzulässig zu empören?


----------



## Enisra (31. Juli 2019)

Lucatus schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt mit Polen zu tun und hast du überhaupt mal ein Witcher Buch gelesen oder wenigstens eins der Spiel gespielt.
> die Witcher Welt besteht nicht nur aus Serekanien. Und keiner darf eine andere Meinung als wie du haben sonst ist er ein Nazi? Merkst du überhaupt wie dumm deine Aussagen sind. Außerdem man merkt ja schon an den Wappen der verschiedenen Völker das es sich nicht bis auf Serekanien um irgendwelche Orientalisch ähnlichen Königreiche handelt. Erklär mir  bitte gleich mal welche Ethnie die Leute von Skellige angehören



*schaut nochmal nach aus welchem Land Witcher, Sapkowski und CDPR kommen*
Jaaaa gut, das Totaaal abwägig da jetzt Polen ins Spiel zu bringen ...
Aber schön, du kapierst das Witcher nicht aus Polen kommt, weswegen soll also beim Witcher die gleiche Demografie wie in Polen vorherrschen?
Nur weil die Vorlage sich auf Slawische Mythen bezieht? Nochmal: aber Witcher ist nicht echt und spielt in einer Fantasie Welt

und soll ich dir einen holen zum Vortanzen damit das kapierst? Wenn nicht in eine Ecke gestellt werden willst, dann nutze nicht deren Phrasen und heuchlerischen Bullshittaussagen die sich mit einem Blick auf die Realität widerlegen lassen
Du kannst vielleicht der Meinung sein, faktisch ist die halt nur Falsch, siehe immer noch weiterhin Beitrag 1 und weiterhin nerven eher so Typen die alles Mies machen was früher kein Problem war


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Juli 2019)

Najamal schrieb:


> Dazu kam es ja leider nicht, siehe oben.
> 
> Im kern ist dieser Kommentar nunmal Rassistisch.
> Im Rassismus unterscheide ich einfach Menschen in Rassen/Ethnien und teile diese in Gruppen ein und *gebe ihnen Qualitative Unterschiede*.


Und "qualitative Unterscheidungen" hat er eben NICHT unternommen. Deswegen kann sein Kommentar gar nicht rassistisch sein. Daraus folgt nach wie vor: du hast ihn beleidigt und eine Lüge von dir gegeben.   



Najamal schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich selbst in eine Rassen Gruppe einteile, folge ich dieser These der Rassenlehre.
> 
> z.B.: "Ich bin Europide". etc
> 
> ...


Was denn jetzt nun? Rassenlehre oder Rassismus? Du verrennst dich gerade ein wenig, hab ich den Eindruck. Und warum bezieht sich dein Kommentar auf einmal nicht mehr auf TheQuestionPG? Es war doch *sein* angeblich rassistischer Kommentar, den du kritisiert hast.  

Rassenlehre ist nicht zwangsläufig gleich Rassismus. Rassenlehre ist zwar nichts, was ich Kindern näher bringen würde, aber von Rassismus an sich ist Rassenlehre doch ein ganzes Stück entfernt. Du hast Rassismus weiter oben ja doch bemerkenswert gut mit eigenen Worten definiert. Deswegen verstehe ich nicht, wie du darauf kommst, dass sein Kommentar rassistisch sein soll. 

Übrigens, ich bin Europide und kein Asiate. Bin ich jetzt ein Rassist, weil ich das mal ganz nüchtern und wertfrei angemerkt habe?


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Juli 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> *schaut nochmal nach aus welchem Land Witcher, Sapkowski und CDPR kommen*
> Jaaaa gut, das Totaaal abwägig da jetzt Polen ins Spiel zu bringen ...
> Aber schön, du kapierst das Witcher nicht aus Polen kommt, weswegen soll also beim Witcher die gleiche Demografie wie in Polen vorherrschen?
> Nur weil die Vorlage sich auf Slawische Mythen bezieht? Nochmal: aber Witcher ist nicht echt und spielt in einer Fantasie Welt



Es ist scheißegel in welchen Setting die Serie spielt, sie tritt das Quellmaterial mit Füßen. Triss ist nun mal keine Inderin oder aus dem Fantasy-Äquivalent der Witcher Reihe. 

Die Witcher Serie tritt das Quellmaterial zu Teilen mit Füßen, einzig um "woke" zu sein. Und das ist halt zum Kotzen. Es ist eine Änderung aufgrund einer Politischen Motivation. Und das hat in Fiktion nichts verloren, wenn nicht vom Autor so gewollt und auch so im Quellmaterial vorhanden.


----------



## Rabowke (31. Juli 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> [...] Und das hat in Fiktion nichts verloren, wenn nicht vom Autor so gewollt und auch so im Quellmaterial vorhanden.


... wie ist denn Netflix an die Rechte gekommen? 

Nach seinem Debakel rund um CDPR und Witcher wird er die Verträge doch nun dreimal prüfen lassen von seinen RA, meinst du nicht? Der Autor scheint ja eh nicht ganz leicht und umgänglich zu sein, was in Ordnung ist - kreativer Kopf. Aber gerade aus dem Grund glaube ich nicht, dass Netflix das "Quellmaterial" mit Füßen tritt weil ohne Einwilligung vom Autor, ganz im Gegenteil. Entweder hat er seinen Segen gegeben weil Geld oder weil es ihm egal ist ... gäbe es noch andere Gründe?


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Juli 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wie ist denn Netflix an die Rechte gekommen?
> 
> Nach seinem Debakel rund um CDPR und Witcher wird er die Verträge doch nun dreimal prüfen lassen von seinen RA, meinst du nicht? Der Autor scheint ja eh nicht ganz leicht und umgänglich zu sein, was in Ordnung ist - kreativer Kopf. Aber gerade aus dem Grund glaube ich nicht, dass Netflix das "Quellmaterial" mit Füßen tritt weil ohne Einwilligung vom Autor, ganz im Gegenteil. Entweder hat er seinen Segen gegeben weil Geld oder weil es ihm egal ist ... gäbe es noch andere Gründe?



Es geht darum weniger ob der Autor geldgeil ist und ihm danach egal ist, was man aus seinen Werken macht sondern generell um das Prinzip. 
Wenn man aus einer populären Vorlage ein anderes Medium schafft, dann hat man gefälligst die Vorlage so getreu wie das Medium es erlaubt umzusetzen, gerade auch in Hinblick auf Setting, Charaktere und politische Ausrichtung, alleine für die Fans. Die Showrunnerin mißbraucht das Werk, um ihre eigene politische Agenda einzubringen - und die hat dort einfach nichts verloren, so einfach ist das. Insbesondere wenn dadurch das Setting mit Füßen getreten wird. 
Die Aufregung wäre meiner Ansicht nach z.B. genau so, wenn jetzt alle Figuren mit einmal blond und blauäugig wären, weil der Showrunner eine andere Art von Agenda verfolgt. Auch das wäre absolut nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## McDrake (31. Juli 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wie ist denn Netflix an die Rechte gekommen?
> 
> Nach seinem Debakel rund um CDPR und Witcher wird er die Verträge doch nun dreimal prüfen lassen von seinen RA, meinst du nicht? Der Autor scheint ja eh nicht ganz leicht und umgänglich zu sein, was in Ordnung ist - kreativer Kopf. Aber gerade aus dem Grund glaube ich nicht, dass Netflix das "Quellmaterial" mit Füßen tritt weil ohne Einwilligung vom Autor, ganz im Gegenteil. Entweder hat er seinen Segen gegeben weil Geld oder weil es ihm egal ist ... gäbe es noch andere Gründe?



Wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass man diesen Autor auf finanziellen Wegen, recht umgänglich gemacht werden könnte. Ist natürlich nur eine Vermutung und keine Behauptung.


----------



## Rabowke (31. Juli 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass man diesen Autor auf finanziellen Wegen, recht umgänglich gemacht werden könnte. Ist natürlich nur eine Vermutung und keine Behauptung.


... so meinte ich das doch: wenn der Autor wegen schnöden Mammon sein Werk verändern lässt, d.h. Geld ihm wichtiger als sein eigenes Werk ist, dann sehe ich hier kein Problem das Netflix die Personen so verändert, wie sie es für richtig halten.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Juli 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... so meinte ich das doch: wenn der Autor wegen schnöden Mammon sein Werk verändern lässt, d.h. Geld ihm wichtiger als sein eigenes Werk ist, dann sehe ich hier kein Problem das Netflix die Personen so verändert, wie sie es für richtig halten.


Ich schon, denn es geht nicht alleine um den Autor sondern um das, was die Fans lieben.


----------



## McDrake (31. Juli 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich schon, denn es geht nicht alleine um den Autor sondern um das, was die Fans lieben.



Jeder Autor hat das Recht der Werke auf seiner Seite. Da hat er das "Hausrecht"
Da haben Fans eigentlich nix zu melden... rein theoretisch


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Juli 2019)

Ich sehe das wie Rabowke.

Das ist letztlich alles nur Geschäft. Wenn es sich finanziell lohnt, kann man es sich erlauben, die bisherige Fan-Basis komplett zu vergraulen. 
Es spielt keine Rolle, ob ich eine bestimmte Anzahl Fans verärgere, solange ich genügend neue finde; im Idealfall sogar mehr, als vorher.

Ist Dir bspw. aufgefallen, dass in der letzten Zeit durch die Bank weg bei Filmen alles sehr stark auf den chinesischen Markt ausgerichtet wird?

Als Fan bleibt einem letztlich nur die Möglichkeit, mit den Füßen bzw. dem Geldbeutel abzustimmen, wenn einem eine bestimmte Neuausrichtung bzw. -interpretation stört.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Juli 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Jeder Autor hat das Recht der Werke auf seiner Seite. Da hat er das "Hausrecht"
> Da haben Fans eigentlich nix zu melden... rein theoretisch


Theoretisch kann jeder machen was er will, muss sich dann aber eben die Kritik gefallen lassen und in Kauf nehmen Fans ggf. zu vergraulen.



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich sehe das wie Rabowke.
> 
> Das ist letztlich alles nur Geschäft. Wenn es sich finanziell lohnt, kann man es sich erlauben, die bisherige Fan-Basis komplett zu vergraulen.
> Es spielt keine Rolle, ob ich eine bestimmte Anzahl Fans verärgere, solange ich genügend neue finde; im Idealfall sogar mehr, als vorher.
> ...


Sicher, wenn man sich "Minderheiten" anbiedert um die abzugreifen hat man am Ende viele neue Fans zu Lasten eben der Altfans, welche ursprünglich für den Erfolg gesorgt haben. Dennoch bleibt ein nicht unerhebliches Risiko.

Ja, viele Filme werden inzwischen von chinesischen Konzernen mit finanziert und es wird entsprechend darauf geachtet chinesische Befindlichkeiten nicht zu verletzen. D.h. vereinzelt wäre sicher etwas mehr Kontroverse in diesen Filmen möglich gewesen. Im Großen und Ganzen sehe ich da aber jetzt keine "Verchinesischung" oder das plötzlich der halbe Cast aus Chinesen besteht. 

Das ist halt schon noch etwas anderes als wenn man, wie in Herbboys Kommentar am Anfang im neuen Robin Hood Film plötzlich viele Farbige da im vormittelalterlichen England rumlaufen hat, wobei er (und ich auch) durch die Ausrichtung des Films der mit Mittelalter soviel zu tun hat wie Conan mit Science-Fiction das dort relativ egal ist. Anders aber als z.B. bei einer Dr. Who Folge, die ich vor ein paar Jahren mal gesehen habe, wo sie ins Viktorianische London reisen und der Schwarze Sidekick sogar noch vorab sagt, dass das eine schlechte Zeit für sie wäre weil Schwarze dort nur wenige und wenn dann in der Regel als Sklaven anzutreffen gewesen wären. Kaum sind sie da besteht aber die halbe Bevölkerung (sprich die ganzen Statisten die da rumliefen) zur Hälfte aus Schwarzen und Asiaten, was dann halt eben doch die komplette Immersion und Glaubwürdigkeit der gezeigten Welt zerstört.

Und Triss ist nunmal auch durch die Spiele ein Fanliebling, wobei es richtig ist, im Spiel ist sie rothaarig, in den Büchern hat sie kastanienbraune Haare mit goldenem Schimmer. So oder so ist sie aber a) eine Weiße und b) sehr hübsch. Beides trifft auf die Darstellung in der Serie nicht zu. Ich glaube sogar, der Aufschrei wäre weitaus geringer, wenn die Schauspielerin wenigstens attraktiv wäre, unabhängig der Haarfarbe und Ethnie.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (31. Juli 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass man diesen Autor auf finanziellen Wegen, recht umgänglich gemacht werden könnte. Ist natürlich nur eine Vermutung und keine Behauptung.



Da liegst du aber komplett...
...richtig! 

Ich kann mich noch gut an die Berichte über Herrn Andrzej Sapkowski erinnern, als er die Rechte am Witcher an CD Project Red verscherbelte:
_“I was stupid enough to sell them rights to the whole bunch,” Sapkowski said at the time. 
“They offered me a percentage of their profits. 
I said, ‘No, there will be no profit at all — give me all my money right now! The whole amount.’ 
It was stupid. 
I was stupid enough to leave everything in their hands because I didn’t believe in their success. 
But who could foresee their success?
I couldn’t.”_
Dann war er eingeschnappt, weil er sich ja absolut sicher war, daß er derjenige ist, warum die Witcher Story so bekannt wurde...(Henne Ein Problem):
_"I believe it is the success of my books that significantly affects the popularity of the games," he returned. 
"That in reality, the games used this fact, as my success beat the games to the punch.
"The translations of my books into most European languages - including English - preceded the release of the first game. 
Long before the game - and it's a known fact - I was a well known writer, even there, where there have been no translations of my work."_
Well known writer...aber nicht international, das kann er noch so lange behaupten...

Dann wollte er plötzlich Ende 2018 16 Millionen (6% der gesamten Einnahmen durch die Witcher Spiele) und behauptete, eigentlich wären die Rechte für den Witcher nur für ein Spiel.
Da hat er Artikel 44 vom polnischen Urheberrecht gezogen, daß zu erhebliche Differenzen in der Bezahlung des Autors und den Einnahmen durch das Werk besagten Autors regelt.
CDPR wollte das anscheinend ausfechten - jetzt im Frühjahr 2019 heißt es, das der Autor sich mit CDPR geeinigt hat - anscheinend für einen Bruchteil der Summe.
Nebenbei läuft der ganze Vertragshickhack mit Netflix, wo er, wenn er etwas gelernt hat entsprechend Kohle eintreiben kann.

Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster - ein Witcher 4 wird kommen und auch Netflix Serie wird nicht an Material scheitern.
Notfalls schreibt er noch mal ein zwei Bücher, wenn er wieder etwas mehr Kohle sehen will - Blackjack, Koks & Nutten sind nicht billig. 
Der Mann ist kein G.R.R. Martin.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2019)

Der "Aufschrei" sowie der Konter dazu kommt ja eh nur von einer kleinen Gruppe, wenn man sich überlegt, wie viele Leute sich die Serie vermutlich später anschauen - machen wir uns da nichts vor. Das ist IMHO sicher kein "Fan-Service"-Serie, die sich nur an Witcher-Fans richtet. 

Wenn man später sieht, wie viele Leute sich insgesamt die Serie anschauen, sind die vorgelagerten "Nerd"-Diskussionen von uns Gamern und ggf. auch einigen nicht-spielenden Buchfans IMO sicher eher eine Randerscheinung. Denn so eine Serie werden auch ein Haufen Leute sehen, die weder Buch noch Spiel kennen - den meisten wird es daher eh egal sein, wie Charakter XY nun im Buch oder im Spiel aussah. Und selbst unter denen, die eines von beiden oder beides kennen, sind ja bei weitem nicht alle für eine stringente 1:1 Umsetzung. Nicht jeder hat ja den "Tick", dass ein Film gefälligst exakt so auszusehen hat, wie er es sich anhand eines Buches vorstellt.  

Ich bin durchaus Witcher-Fan, und mir ist es echt egal, ob sich die Macher da nun genau an Vorbild halten oder Details, vor allem wenn sie rein optisch sind, verändern. Für die Story ist doch scheißegal, wenn da zB eine dunkelhäutige Triss rumläuft, sofern ein solches Aussehen in der Welt, die die Serie zeigt, als nichts "exotisches" gilt. Wenn es in DER Welt normal ist, dann ist das halt so. Ein Problem hätte ich eher damit, wenn "exotische" Leute eingebaut werden, DAMIT man kleine rassistische Vorkommnisse mahnend einbauen kann, weil die Leute vor Ort sie eben als "Exoten" wahrnehmen. Aber selbst das wäre für mich nur ein sehr kleines "Problem". ich bewerte eine Serie oder auch ein Film-Remake immer für sich und nie nach einem Vorbild.


----------



## sukram89 (31. Juli 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es ist eine Änderung aufgrund einer Politischen Motivation.




Quelle?




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es ist scheißegel in welchen Setting die Serie spielt, sie tritt das Quellmaterial mit Füßen.



Gibt es denn irgendeine filmische Umsetzung die dir zusagt oder treten alle das Quellmaterial mit Füßen?


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich bin durchaus Witcher-Fan, und mir ist es echt egal, ob sich die Macher da nun genau an Vorbild halten oder Details, vor allem wenn sie rein optisch sind, verändern. Für die Story ist doch scheißegal, wenn da zB eine dunkelhäutige Triss rumläuft, sofern ein solches Aussehen in der Welt, die die Serie zeigt, als nichts "exotisches" gilt. Wenn es in DER Welt normal ist, dann ist das halt so. Ein Problem hätte ich eher damit, wenn "exotische" Leute eingebaut werden, DAMIT man kleine rassistische Vorkommnisse mahnend einbauen kann, weil die Leute vor Ort sie eben als "Exoten" wahrnehmen. Aber selbst das wäre für mich nur ein sehr kleines "Problem". ich bewerte eine Serie oder auch ein Film-Remake immer für sich und nie nach einem Vorbild.


Auch das ist doch letztlich ein Problem. Die amerikanischen Macher bauen andere Ethnien ein und werden wahrscheinlich dann daraus rassistische Probleme "diskutieren" wollen, einfach weil das in den USA ein großes Thema ist. 
In den Büchern hingegen ist hingegen Rassismus ja durchaus ein großes Thema, nur eben gegen Elfen und Zwerge und nicht gegen Farbige. Hier wird die Serie aber wohl einfach die Holzhammer-Methode wählen statt die grundsätzliche Kritik gegen jedwede Andersartigkeit. 



sukram89 schrieb:


> Quelle?


Ernsthaft? Die politische Agenda und Aussagen der Showrunnerin sind mehr als eindeutig. Die machen ja auch auf Twitter ordentlich Politik etwa gegen Trump. Das Writer-Team hat ja mehrfach Fotos von sich veröffentlicht wo sie Protestplakate hochhalten etwa für freie Immigration.
Dafür sind die aber meiner Meinung nicht da, das können sie privat machen aber nicht als Funktion in ihrem Job.



> Gibt es denn irgendeine filmische Umsetzung die dir zusagt oder treten alle das Quellmaterial mit Füßen?


Generell habe ich mit den wenigsten Umsetzungen Probleme. Die meisten ändern ja auch nur die Handlung um sie vernünftig von Buch auf Leinwand adaptieren zu können.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (31. Juli 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich glaube sogar, der Aufschrei wäre weitaus geringer, wenn die Schauspielerin wenigstens attraktiv wäre, unabhängig der Haarfarbe und Ethnie.



Wie wärs mit...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...voilá: Triss Merigold!


----------



## Lucatus (31. Juli 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> *schaut nochmal nach aus welchem Land Witcher, Sapkowski und CDPR kommen*
> Jaaaa gut, das Totaaal abwägig da jetzt Polen ins Spiel zu bringen ...
> Aber schön, du kapierst das Witcher nicht aus Polen kommt, weswegen soll also beim Witcher die gleiche Demografie wie in Polen vorherrschen?
> Nur weil die Vorlage sich auf Slawische Mythen bezieht? Nochmal: aber Witcher ist nicht echt und spielt in einer Fantasie Welt
> ...




Meine Meinung ist also falsch weil sie dir nicht passt sowas nennt man Faschismus. Less mal die bücher da sind die völker und hauptchars alle beschrieben. und du sprichst es doch slebst an eine fantasy welt die sich auf slawische mythen bezieht da ist es doch klar das es keine orientalische märchen Welt mit Sultans und Kahlifaten ist. Wenn es eine neue geschichte in einem eigenen fantasy universum von netflix wäre würde es keine Sau interressieren aber bei witcher steht schon alles geschrieben. und warum sollte man anehmen das irgendwelche Personen aus einem Fantasy Königreich eine andere Ethnie wie alle anderen Leute haben, solange es dazu keine hintergrund story gibt? und beantworte bitte mal meine frage die ich dir zuletzt gestellt habe statt mit der nazi keule zu kommen weil ich eine meinung teile die irgdwelche rechten Vollidioten auch teilen. darf ich überhaupt noch brot essen oder luft atmen? weil rechte tun das nämlich auch statt beleidigent zu werden kannst du mal ne normal Diskussion führen. oder geht das nicht weil ich deinen augen ein nazi bin weil ich eine andere Meinung habe?


----------



## Hocus (31. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der "Aufschrei" sowie der Konter dazu kommt ja eh nur von einer kleinen Gruppe, wenn man sich überlegt, wie viele Leute sich die Serie vermutlich später anschauen - machen wir uns da nichts vor. Das ist IMHO sicher kein "Fan-Service"-Serie, die sich nur an Witcher-Fans richtet.
> 
> Wenn man später sieht, wie viele Leute sich insgesamt die Serie anschauen, sind die vorgelagerten "Nerd"-Diskussionen von uns Gamern und ggf. auch einigen nicht-spielenden Buchfans IMO sicher eher eine Randerscheinung. Denn so eine Serie werden auch ein Haufen Leute sehen, die weder Buch noch Spiel kennen - den meisten wird es daher eh egal sein, wie Charakter XY nun im Buch oder im Spiel aussah. Und selbst unter denen, die eines von beiden oder beides kennen, sind ja bei weitem nicht alle für eine stringente 1:1 Umsetzung. Nicht jeder hat ja den "Tick", dass ein Film gefälligst exakt so auszusehen hat, wie er es sich anhand eines Buches vorstellt.
> 
> Ich bin durchaus Witcher-Fan, und mir ist es echt egal, ob sich die Macher da nun genau an Vorbild halten oder Details, vor allem wenn sie rein optisch sind, verändern. Für die Story ist doch scheißegal, wenn da zB eine dunkelhäutige Triss rumläuft, sofern ein solches Aussehen in der Welt, die die Serie zeigt, als nichts "exotisches" gilt. Wenn es in DER Welt normal ist, dann ist das halt so. Ein Problem hätte ich eher damit, wenn "exotische" Leute eingebaut werden, DAMIT man kleine rassistische Vorkommnisse mahnend einbauen kann, weil die Leute vor Ort sie eben als "Exoten" wahrnehmen. Aber selbst das wäre für mich nur ein sehr kleines "Problem". ich bewerte eine Serie oder auch ein Film-Remake immer für sich und nie nach einem Vorbild.



kennt einer die trojaserie auf netflix mit dem farbigen achilles ? is doch auch ganz hart vor die wand gefahren und wurde auf imdb regelrecht zerlegt..ich glaub die serie steht da noch bei etwa 3/10 .sowas lassen sich die leute einfach nich gefallen


----------



## linktheminstrel (31. Juli 2019)

Hocus schrieb:


> kennt einer die trojaserie auf netflix mit dem farbigen achilles ? is doch auch ganz hart vor die wand gefahren und wurde auf imdb regelrecht zerlegt..ich glaub die serie steht da noch bei etwa 3/10 .sowas lassen sich die leute einfach nich gefallen


Während ein blonder, blauäugiger Archill aka Brad Pitt ja nur logisch ist...


----------



## Hocus (31. Juli 2019)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Während ein blonder, blauäugiger Archill aka Brad Pitt ja nur logisch ist...



na da google besser noch mal... blonde griechen sind zwar nich so verbreitet,aber auch keine sensation . es gibt auch blonde türken^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Juli 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich glaube sogar, der Aufschrei wäre weitaus geringer, wenn die Schauspielerin wenigstens attraktiv wäre, unabhängig der Haarfarbe und Ethnie.


Ich wage es mal und berichtige dich: DEIN Aufschrei wäre geringer, wenn sie in DEINEN Augen attraktiv wäre. 

Es hat sich, meines Wissens nach, noch keiner darüber beschwert, dass sie unattraktiv wäre. Und der allgemeine "Aufschrei" wäre auch nicht geringer, wenn sie objektiv die schönste Frau der Welt wäre. Es geht nämlich um Haarfarbe und Ethnie und nicht darum, wie gut die Schauspielerin als W****vorlage dient.  Dass beispielsweise eine Melissa McCarthy, die nun mal recht "beleibt" ist, keine Triss spielen sollte, ist klar. Aber abseits davon spielt der Aspekt "Attraktivität" offensichtlich nur für dich selbst eine Rolle.


----------



## linktheminstrel (31. Juli 2019)

Hocus schrieb:


> na da google besser noch mal... blonde griechen sind zwar nich so verbreitet,aber auch keine sensation . es gibt auch blonde türken^^


Da die Griechische Mythologie aber nicht von blonden Türken handelt, ist es zumindest anzuzweifeln, ob hier nicht, wie hier von gewissen Leuten der Aufschrei ist, genauso falsch besetzt wird, wie z.B. mit einer weißen Kleopatra oder nem Griechen in der nordischen Sagenwelt (edit. Ich wundere mich immer selbst über meine Schachtelsätze). Wobei the Witcher zu keinem Zeitpunkt Historie oder Mythologie wiedergibt, sondern sich lediglich lose an Sagengestalten bedient. Auch die Welt ist komplett fiktiv, was auch eine Interpretation mit mehreren Hautfarben zulässt.
Ich persönlich finde die Hautfarbendiskussion bei Fantasyserien mehr als nur lächerlich, v.A., da der Schöpfer der Bücher beratend beisitzt und scheinbar keine Probleme damit hat.
Btw. Unterscheidet sich Triss auch im Erscheinungsbild der Spiele von der Beschreibung in den Büchern, wo sie als Braunhaarig, um einiges jünger und in keinster Weise in einer sexuellen Beziehung mit Geralt beschrieben wird. Aber mit der Rothaarigen Granate hatte man keine Probleme... schon seltsam, wie es mit dem Sinn für Genauigkeit steht


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2019)

Hocus schrieb:


> kennt einer die trojaserie auf netflix mit dem farbigen achilles ? is doch auch ganz hart vor die wand gefahren und wurde auf imdb regelrecht zerlegt..ich glaub die serie steht da noch bei etwa 3/10 .sowas lassen sich die leute einfach nich gefallen


 Das ist doch etwas völlig anderes, da Achill nun mal eine historische (wenn auch gleichzeitig mythifizierte) Figur ist und die Serie sicherlich auch im "alten Griechenland" spielen soll und nicht in einer Fantasy-Welt, bei der der Autor sich lediglich hat vom alten Griechenland inspirieren lassen und einen neuen Superhelden einfach mal "Achilles" nennt. Hinzu kommt, dass Du nicht weißt, ob die Serie jetzt nur deswegen so schlecht abschnitt oder weil sie selbst mit einem waschechten Griechen auch kaum besser bewertet worden wäre.  Aber selbst wenn es wirklich hauptsächlich wegen der Besetzung zu der miesen Note kam. ist es hier verständlich, da es echt zu weit von dem weg ist, was überliefert wurde. Es wäre sicher schon längst vorher mal bekannt geworden wäre, wenn Achilles laut Homer ein Schwarzer gewesen sein sollte, weil es damals etwas Besonderes gewesen wäre - er war ja schließlich "sogar" ein Königssohn.


Aber in einem Fantasy-Universum, bei dem eine Region im osten von Europa nur als Vorlage herhielt, es aber nicht wirklich explizit das "echte" polnische/slawische Mittelalter sein soll (mal abgesehen davon, dass es ja "in Echt" eh keine Hexer und Magier gibt/gab  ), da kann man das IMHO auch anders handhaben. Vor allem dann, wenn die Serie nicht so tut, als sei es "das alte Polen", sondern "eine Fantasy-Welt". Eine andere Frage ist, ob man Charaktere, die in der Vorlage klar beschrieben sind, stark verändern darf. Aber generell spricht nichts dagegen, da auch was zu ändern, vlt sogar ein zB einen asiatischen Volksstamm mit einzubauen oder so was, der dort so "normal" wie bei uns in Deutschland ein Pole ist.  

Bei Game of Thrones z.b. wirken die eher nördlichen Regionen auch wie "England" oder Mitteleuropa im Mittelalter - es ist aber eine eigene Welt. Nur vom Charakter her, der Natur, den Bauten usw. sind die z.B. an (das alte) England angelehnt - daher sind da auch Dinge erlaubt, die mit dem echten Mitteleuropäischen Mittelalter rein gar nichts zu tun hatten - obwohl Laien anfangs 100 pro denken "ah, das spielt wohl im Mittelalter in Europa!"  


Und nebenbei: es GAB sicher auch schon in der Antike schwarze Griechen     Auch zur Zeit von Troja&co gab es 100 pro den ein oder anderen dort. Denn man hatte ja auch Handelsbeziehungen in den Orient und nach Nordafrika. Es wäre abwegig zu glauben, dass keine Menschenseele von dort jemals in Griechenland niederließ, und darunter war sicher auch mal einer mit einer dunkleren Haut, die nicht nur vom Arbeiten an der Sonne herrührte. Natürlich ist es aber abwegig zu meinen, speziell Achilles sei schwarz oder auch nur "dunkelhäutig", so dass das in einer Serie logischerweise dämlich wirkt - aber das Argument weiter oben an linktheminstrel , er solle Googlen, weil es sehr wohl auch blonde Türken und Griechen gibt, gilt auch für "schwarze Griechen" 

Was btw. etwas anderes wäre: Wenn man den Kern der Geschichte verfilmt, aber in einer anderen Welt/Region, also die Story nur als Grundgerüst nimmt. "Die sieben Samurai" zB wurden mal als Western-Version verfilmt, wobei dann eben nur die Basis-Story "Ex-Söldner kämpfen für ein Bauerndorf" sowie die für die Moral der Geschichte wichtigen Details beibehalten wurde. Auf diese Weise könnte man die Geschichte von Achilles auch nach Westafrika oder Südchina oder Mittelamerika verfrachten und an die dortigen Begebenheiten anpassen. Aber z.B. ein Jackie Chan als Ritter Lancelot im alten England wäre völliger Käse...


----------



## Leuenzahn (31. Juli 2019)

Naja, der Hass auf die eigene Kultur/Volk/Stamm etc. und das Überbewerten des wundbar Fremden, welches dann die Welt zu einem besseren Ort macht, ist nun mal im sogenannten Westen einfach "in".  

Das kann man nun gut finden oder nicht, das ist mir an dieser Stelle egal. Das Faktische ausprechen ist nun mal wichtig und zeichnet unseren "freien" Kulturkreis ja aus. 

Das muß man wissen!  Und nun geht es eben zur Witcherserie, welche uns aus den Spielen ja sehr gut bekannt ist. Und der Witcher ist halt in Mitteleuropa angesiedelt, da gibt es keinen gelben oder schwarzen Menschen, das kann man nun gut finden oder nicht, das ist halt so. Zudem sind die Slawen nun nicht so tolerant wie die Germanen oder Kelten in Westeuropa, das muß man auch wissen. Von "bunt" hält man da gar nichts. Weder in größeren slawischen Ländern wie Polen oder Rußland oder kleineren wie Tschechien etc. Soviel zu den Fakten, welche sich nicht ändern, nur weil ich mir diese anders wünschen würde. 

Es gibt auch keine schwarze Ariel, da die Meerjungfrau aus Andersens Märchen kommt und eine Sage (Seemannsgarn) von europäischen Seefahrern aufnimmt, deshalb ist diese einfach weiß. 

Mittlerweile bin ich mir sicher, daß diese Vorgänge, welche man anders hätte lösen können ohne daß sich in Afrika ein schwarzer Mensch im Grabe umdreht, willentlich herbeigeführt werden, um perfide zu hetzen und zu spalten ohne daß man das so sagt, und hier heißt es klar die Sachen ansprechen, klar im Kopf werden, in sich ruhen, entspannt bleiben und friedlich auf den "Feind" (der mir in meinem Hirn von anderen herbeigesponnen wird) zuzugehen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (31. Juli 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur, dass Triss in den Büchern sehr jung ist und braune Haare hat... aber hey, zumindest ist sie weiß, wie es CD-project Red...äh, der Schöpfer der Serie und die slavische Mythologie, in der sie zwar nicht vorkommt und in der the Witcher nicht spielt, aber trotzdem, gewollt hat, oder so irgendwie...! KAMPF DEN SJW's!!1drölf!


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Juli 2019)

Eines vorweg: 

Ich finde die Diskussion über Ethnien und Hautfarben immer ziemlich müßig; gerade bei fiktiven Stoffen ist es mir dermaßen egal, meinetwegen haben die Figuren grüne Haut und violette Haare. 

Zum Thema "Achille(u)s":

Zum einen ist das eine rein mythologische Sagengestalt. Es gibt keinerlei Beweise, dass es ein historisches Vorbild gab. Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl, der Typ ist a) ein nahezu unverwundbarer Halbgott (bis auf seine berüchtigte Ferse), b)übermenschlich stark und c) laut Homers Beschreibungen über drei Meter groß. 

Interessant ist aber, dass er -antiken Darstellungen zufolge- tatsächlich blond "war". 
Der Grund: Götter und Halbgötter wurden tatsächlich von den antiken Griechen überwiegend mit goldenen/"blonden" Haaren dargestellt, vermutlich, um das Überirdische zu unterstreichen (im Vergleich zu den gewöhnlichen sterblichen Griechen)


----------



## Alreech (31. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Auch davor (zb Römerzeit) und danach im Mittelalter GAB es ganz sicher mal immer mal wieder auch dunkelhäutige Menschen in Europa. Das muss rein logisch zwangsweise so gewesen sein durch die Beziehungen von Nationen und Königreichen nach Afrika. Es gab Handel, Sklaverei, Wissenschaftsaustausch und sicher auch mal ein Schäferstündchen zwischen einer europäischen Frau und einem Afrikaner. Je weiter weg von Afrika bzw. großen Handelszentren man war, desto unwahrscheinlicher war dann natürlich es, jemanden zu treffen, der extra mehr als 10 Tagesreisen auf sich genommen hat, nur um dahin zu gelangen - egal ob es nun ein Äthiopier in Warschau, ein Süditaliener in Kopenhagen oder ein Schotte im heutigen Addis Abeba war.


Die meisten der damaligen Europäer werden Afrikaner nur von den Heiligenbildern in der Kirche gekannt haben.
Manchmal wurden auch Gaststätten und Apotheken mit eine Schild gekennzeichnet das einen Mohren zeigt, was dazu geführt hat das später die Straßen in denen diese Lokalitäten sich befanden als Mohrenstraße benannt wurden.

Das Problem ist das es diese Straßennamen heute immer noch gibt, und sogar Gasthäuser, Brauereien oder Apotheken die den "Mohr" im Namen führen, obwohl Antirassisten die Umbenennung fordern.



> Daher wäre es durchaus ein wenig komisch, wenn eine Story im mittelalterlichen Polen spielen soll und dort dann auch ein Schwarzer rumläuft, der schon lange da wohnt oder sogar dort geboren ist. Es wäre nicht VÖLLIG abwegig, aber extrem unwahrscheinlich. Völlig absurd wäre es aber, wenn 20-30% der Leute dunkle Haut hätten. WENN es im mittelalterlichen Polen spielen soll - ist es wiederum "Fantasy" und nur angelehnt ans polnische Mittelalter, dann ist alles erlaubt


Wenn der Autor seine Geschichte absichtlich in eine Art mittelalterlichen Polen ansiedelt um keine PoCs darstellen zu müssen, ist das dann nicht rassistisch ?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Die meisten der damaligen Europäer werden Afrikaner nur von den Heiligenbildern in der Kirche gekannt haben.


 ja sicher, es behauptet ja auch keiner was anderes. In einigen Teilen Ostdeutschlands haben manche auch noch nie "live" einen Schwarzen gesehen...  und in manchen Teilen Afrikas noch nie jemand einen Weißen. Aber allein schon die Tatsache, dass es auf Heiligenbildern auch mal Schwarze gab, zeigt ja, dass sich Leute unterschiedlicher Hautfarbe definitiv auch schon mal im oder auch vor dem frühen Mittelalter begegnet sind, und das mit Sicherheit auch mal auf dem europäischen Kontinent. 

Auf keinen Fall ist es aber korrekt zu behaupten, dass es völlig unmöglich war, im europäischen Mittelalter auf Menschen mit dunkler Haut zu treffen - das wäre einfach nur unlogisch, außer man unterstellt den Leuten von damals, dass sie ihre Grenzen so geschützt haben, wie es Salvini heute gerne hätte...  Vor allem war es nicht total unmöglich, solche Leute in dem, was damals die "Metropolen" waren, zu treffen. Also, nicht metrosexuelle Polen  , sondern relativ große Städte und Handelszentren, oder auch wenn es um Kriege und Söldner ging. Natürlich muss es sehr selten gewesen sein - es war ja damals außerhalb der Metropolen sowieso selten, ÜBERHAUPT einen Menschen zu treffen... erst recht jemanden, der mehr als 10 Tagesreisen entfernt wohnt.




> Manchmal wurden auch Gaststätten und Apotheken mit eine Schild gekennzeichnet das einen Mohren zeigt, was dazu geführt hat das später die Straßen in denen diese Lokalitäten sich befanden als Mohrenstraße benannt wurden.
> 
> Das Problem ist das es diese Straßennamen heute immer noch gibt, und sogar Gasthäuser, Brauereien oder Apotheken die den "Mohr" im Namen führen, obwohl Antirassisten die Umbenennung fordern.


 Schön, aber was hat das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun? ^^ 



> Wenn der Autor seine Geschichte absichtlich in eine Art mittelalterlichen Polen ansiedelt um keine PoCs darstellen zu müssen, ist das dann nicht rassistisch ?


 Wenn er das nur getan hat DAMIT es in der Geschichte ausschließlich Weiße gibt, dann ist es natürlich rassistisch. 

Wenn er aber einfach nur das darstellt, was damals war, und einfach nur dieses Setting allgemein interessant findet, vlt auch eine persönliche Bindung hat, weil er von dort stammt, ist das doch überhaupt kein Problem. Damals war dort die Chance, einen Menschen zu treffen, der aus Afrika oder auch nur aus Süditalien oder Ostgriechenland stammte, nun mal sehr klein, so dass es nicht "nötig" ist, Leute zu erwähnen, die zB eine dunkle Haut haben, außer es ist wichtig für die Story. Es wäre aber auch kein Fehler, wenn er oder bei einer Verfilmung der Regisseur es dann doch tut - erst recht nicht, wenn es eine Fantasy-Welt ist und ein "altes Polen" nur eine Art Inspiration.


----------



## linktheminstrel (31. Juli 2019)

Leuenzahn schrieb:


> Und nun geht es eben zur Witcherserie, welche uns aus den Spielen ja sehr gut bekannt ist. Und der Witcher ist halt in Mitteleuropa angesiedelt...


Aha, the Witcher spielt in Mitteleuropa... unterhalte dich mal über Nilfgaard und Skellige mit Historikern, wenn du dich lächerlich machen willst...


----------



## Alreech (31. Juli 2019)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Da die Griechische Mythologie aber nicht von blonden Türken handelt, ist es zumindest anzuzweifeln, ob hier nicht, wie hier von gewissen Leuten der Aufschrei ist, genauso falsch besetzt wird, wie z.B. mit einer weißen Kleopatra oder nem Griechen in der nordischen Sagenwelt (edit. Ich wundere mich immer selbst über meine Schachtelsätze).


Die Türken sind erst ab 1200 a.d. in Kleinasien eingewandert, die Griechen, Armenier und Kurden sind vorher da gewesen.
Kleopatra war übrigens vermutlich weis, da die Ptolemäer eigentlich aus Mazedonien stammen und mit Alexander dem Großen nach Ägypten gekommen sind. Ältere Pharaonen sind übrigens auch nicht tiefschwarz gewesen...
https://www.spektrum.de/news/forscher-lesen-im-erbgut-alter-aegypter/1461327
Slawen, Kelten, Germanen, Italier, Griechen, Perser, Kurden, Armenier sprechen auch alle eine indogermanische Sprache - und haben eine ähnliche Mythologie.


----------



## sukram89 (31. Juli 2019)

Leuenzahn schrieb:


> Und der Witcher ist halt in Mitteleuropa angesiedelt, da gibt es keinen gelben oder schwarzen Menschen, das kann man nun gut finden oder nicht, das ist halt so.



Elfen, Zwerge, Gnome, Zauberinnen und Hexer können existieren aber keine dunkelheutigen Menschen? Die Geschichte beruht auf mitteleuropäischen Märchen und speziell slawischen Legenden. Verbietet das jetzt Hautfarben? Bzw. müssten dann nicht alle Schauspieler slawisch aussehen? Wie genau sieht eigentlich ein richtiger Slawe aus? Gibt es eigentlich den einen Slawen?




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die politische Agenda und Aussagen der Showrunnerin sind mehr als eindeutig.
> Dafür sind die aber meiner Meinung nicht da, das können sie privat machen aber nicht als Funktion in ihrem Job.



Sind Filme/Serien Kunst? Eindeutig ja. Kann/darf/soll Kunst politisch sein? Aus meiner Sicht auch ja. Ist eine der Vorlage nicht entsprechende Schauspielerin politisch? Sehe ich nicht so. Ist auch nur ein Mensch. 
Ob diese Auseinandersetzung nun passt, gut oder schlecht gemacht ist bzw. total fehl am Platz kann man erst am fertigen Produkt sehen.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Generell habe ich mit den wenigsten Umsetzungen Probleme. Die meisten ändern ja auch nur die Handlung um sie vernünftig von Buch auf Leinwand adaptieren zu können.



Wie kann ich das denn jetzt verstehen? Wenn 0,01% geändert wird ist es okay, aber ab 1% ist es zu viel? Oder darf sich die Handlung änder aber Aussehen nicht?


----------



## Alreech (31. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Schön, aber was hat das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun? ^^


Oh, ich finde es nur lustig: auf der einen Seite forderen die Antirassisten mehr PoCs  in Videospielen die in einem fiktiven Mittelalter angesiedelt sind , auf der anderen Seite fordern sie das reale mittelalterliche Straßennamen die sich auf PoCs beziehen (damals Mohr genannt) umbenannt werden...
Was machen die Typen eigentlich wenn es in Kingdome Come II ein Gasthaus "Zum Mohren" in der Mohrengasse gibt wo die Kapelle für St. Mauritius (als Mohr dargestellt) steht ? 



> Wenn er aber einfach nur das darstellt, was damals war, und einfach nur dieses Setting allgemein interessant findet, vlt auch eine persönliche Bindung hat, weil er von dort stammt, ist das doch überhaupt kein Problem.


Natürlich ist es ein Problem, es kann ja sein das er dieses Setting interessant findet weil er ein Rassist ist...


----------



## Alreech (31. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall ist es aber korrekt zu behaupten, dass es völlig unmöglich war, im europäischen Mittelalter auf Menschen mit dunkler Haut zu treffen - das wäre einfach nur unlogisch, außer man unterstellt den Leuten von damals, dass sie ihre Grenzen so geschützt haben, wie es Salvini heute gerne hätte...


Die Menschen von damals haben ihre Grenzen sogar wie Donald Trump geschützt: mit Mauern. Und sie habe auch nicht jeden durch die Tore der Stadt gelassen: Zigeuner mussten z.B. oft draussen bleiben.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (31. Juli 2019)

Hocus schrieb:


> kennt einer die trojaserie auf netflix mit dem farbigen achilles ? is doch auch ganz hart vor die wand gefahren und wurde auf imdb regelrecht zerlegt..ich glaub die serie steht da noch bei etwa 3/10 .sowas lassen sich die leute einfach nich gefallen



Ich glaube du meinst Troy: Fall of a City (habs nur in Englisch angefangen).
Der Witz bei der Sache ist, daß die Tatsache, das Zeus und Achilles schwarz sind, bei dem riesigen Haufen Dung nur die Kirsche auf dem besagten Haufen ist und tatsächlich gar nicht wirklich auffällt.
Nichts ist lustiger, als wenn ein Haufen Schreiberlinge in ihrem Koksrausch glauben, sie könnten die Ilias von Homer verbessern.
Leider ist das in diesem Fall nicht so trashig das es wieder Kult ist.
Ohne Scheiß - Hercules und Xena waren dahingehend schon fast waschechte Dokumentationen im Vergleich.
Ich habe sehr sehr selten eine Serie abgebrochen...aber hier konnte ich mich nicht durchwurschteln.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (31. Juli 2019)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Nur, dass Triss in den Büchern sehr jung ist und braune Haare hat... aber hey, zumindest ist sie weiß, wie es CD-project Red...äh, der Schöpfer der Serie und die slavische Mythologie, in der sie zwar nicht vorkommt und in der the Witcher nicht spielt, aber trotzdem, gewollt hat, oder so irgendwie...! KAMPF DEN SJW's!!1drölf!



Relax, eigentlich fand ich die roten Haare einfach passend - das wird ja von vielen der Videospieler gefordert.
Nächstes Mal auf den Smiley achten bevor du die Tastatur kurz vorm Hyperventilieren kaputthämmerst.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Oh, ich finde es nur lustig: auf der einen Seite forderen die Antirassisten mehr PoCs  in Videospielen die in einem fiktiven Mittelalter angesiedelt sind


 Du meinst MANCHE Antirassisten. Denn auch unter Leuten, die Rassismus auf das Schärfste verurteilen, wollen etliche in Filmen/Serien, die halbwegs authentisch sein wollen, keine unglaubwürdige Besetzung, was die Optik angeht. 




> , auf der anderen Seite fordern sie das reale mittelalterliche Straßennamen die sich auf PoCs beziehen (damals Mohr genannt) umbenannt werden...


 Das fordern auch nur manche und nicht die Mehrheit der Leute, die sich gegen Rassismus stellen. Aber denen, die das fordern, geht es darum, dass die Bezeichnung "Mohr" heutzutage so beleidigend sei, dass sie in der Öffentlichkeit nichts zu suchen habe -  was ich nicht so sehe. Das ist aber kein Widerspruch zu einer "Forderung", mehr PoCs im Alltag sehen zu wollen. Ansonsten würde man deren allgemeiner  "Forderung" ja auch entgegenkommen, wenn man Sklavenhaltung für dunkelhäutige Menschen erlaubt...  




> Was machen die Typen eigentlich wenn es in Kingdome Come II ein Gasthaus "Zum Mohren" in der Mohrengasse gibt wo die Kapelle für St. Mauritius (als Mohr dargestellt) steht ?


 Dann denken die sich "tja, damals im Mittelalter wussten es halt nicht besser, so wie heute manche Idioten immer noch"  




> Natürlich ist es ein Problem, es kann ja sein das er dieses Setting interessant findet weil er ein Rassist ist...


 Ich schrieb doch vorher, dass es rassistisch wäre, wenn DAS der Grund wäre. Aber solange jemand das nicht klar sagt, dass das der Grund ist, kann man das nicht wissen. Und man kann sich selbstverständlich auch völlig unabhängig von Rassen für ein bestimmtes Setting interessieren. z.B. hab ich mich als Kind sehr für das europäische Mittelalter interessiert - Hautfarben spielten dabei keinerlei Rolle. Oder wenn man sich für zB American Football interessiert, und zwar für den Sport und nicht für die Cheerleader, ist man ja nicht automatisch frauenfeindlich... 




Alreech schrieb:


> Die Menschen von damals haben ihre Grenzen sogar wie Donald Trump geschützt: mit Mauern. Und sie habe auch nicht jeden durch die Tore der Stadt gelassen: Zigeuner mussten z.B. oft draussen bleiben.


 Ach du scheiße, was für ein Blödsinn...   Natürlich waren die Städte geschützt - aber sie waren auch offen für Handel&co, sofern nicht gerade eine Krise da war, wegen der man kaum einem Fremden in die Stadt ließ. Aber gerade in den großen Städten pulsierte das Leben, und das waren nicht nur Leute aus der Region, die sich dort aufhielten. Und viele kleinere Städte und vor allem Dörfer hatten gar keine Mauern. Dafür aber manchmal Mauren  

Nebenbei ging es mir allein schon um die Außengrenzen - es ging um die Frage, ob damals überhaupt jemand aus Afrika europäischen Boden betrat, nicht ob die Leute aus einzelnen Orten extrem xenophob waren und einem einzelnen Fremden mit komischer Haut den Eintritt verwehren.


----------



## linktheminstrel (31. Juli 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Relax, eigentlich fand ich die roten Haare einfach passend - das wird ja von vielen der Videospieler gefordert.
> Nächstes Mal auf den Smiley achten bevor du die Tastatur kurz vorm Hyperventilieren kaputthämmerst.


Mich stören die roten Haare nicht im Geringsten und "auf den Smiley achten" kann ich nur zurückgeben.


----------



## linktheminstrel (31. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nebenbei ging es mir allein schon um die Außengrenzen - es ging um die Frage, ob damals überhaupt jemand aus Afrika europäischen Boden betrat, nicht ob die Leute aus einzelnen Orten extrem xenophob waren und einem einzelnen Fremden mit komischer Haut den Eintritt verwehren.


Ein blick in's mittelalterliche Spanien sollte die Frage beantworten.


----------



## Siriuz (1. August 2019)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Ein blick in's mittelalterliche Spanien sollte die Frage beantworten.



Joa die Mauren kamen aber nie weiter und wurden zum Glück auch zurückgedrängt. Es gab de facto wenige bis keine Schwarze im Frühmittelalter, in Mittel und vor allen nicht  Osteuropa. Es gibt kaum Belege das es anders war. Deswegen ist die Diskussion auch oben nicht ganz so toll. Man hat selbst im heutigen Polen fast keine Schwarze. Und die Welt vom Hexer ist einfach mal an das Frühmittelalter in Mittel/Osteuropa angelehnt. 


Und an diese elendige Diskussion um die Hautfarbe: Nein, im Witcher Universum gibt es KEINE Menschen mit schwarzer Hautfarbe. Und NEIN - Yenneffer ist keine Inderin und Tris ist nicht Schwarz. Und JA es gab noch Tausende andere Schauspielerinnen die besser geeignet waren. Und NEIN die wurden nicht wegen ihrer Leistung ausgewählt. Es wurden auch noch andere Buchcharaktere schwarz gewaschen, nur mal dazu.
Wer wirklich denkt, das sind alles keinerlei politische und ideologische Entscheidungen, dem ist intellektuell echt nicht mehr zu helfen. Die Autoren der Netflix "The Witcher"- Serie sind dafür bekannt Linksliberal zu sein. Aber alles hat mit nichts zu tun, die Erde ist auch eine Scheibe und bald kommt der Osterhase.


Ich studiere Altertumswissenschaften. Die alten Ägypter waren nicht Schwarz. Eher Braun wegen der Sonne, aber Heller als der heutige Ägypter. Auch die alten Griechen haben ethnisch mit den heutigen Griechen eher weniger gemein. Achilles ist keine historische Person, war aber Lichtjahre davon entfernt Schwarz zu sein. Und ein Hoch auf die Reconquista.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (1. August 2019)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Mich stören die roten Haare nicht im Geringsten und "auf den Smiley achten" kann ich nur zurückgeben.



Mhm mhm, ja den Smiley habe ich gesehen.
Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst, wieso du auf meinen kurzen Post 





> Wie wärs mit...-BILD-...voilá: Triss Merigold!


 ohne irgendein weiteres Statement mit dieser langen Tirade antwortest (jung, braune Haare, slavische Mythologie, Kampf SJWs -Bezug?):


linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Nur, dass Triss in den Büchern sehr jung ist und braune Haare hat... aber hey, zumindest ist sie weiß, wie es CD-project Red...äh, der Schöpfer der Serie und die slavische Mythologie, in der sie zwar nicht vorkommt und in der the Witcher nicht spielt, aber trotzdem, gewollt hat, oder so irgendwie...! KAMPF DEN SJW's!!1drölf!


wäre ich schon ein ganzes Stück schlauer und müßte mich nicht schlaflos mit der Frage im Bett wälzen, was zur Hölle du in diesen einen Satz und das Photo hineininterpretierst...


----------



## sukram89 (1. August 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Nein, im Witcher Universum gibt es KEINE Menschen mit schwarzer Hautfarbe.



Quelle? Leben die nicht auch auf einem Planeten? Wurde jeder Winkel dieses Planeten beschrieben?



Siriuz schrieb:


> Yenneffer ist keine Inderin und Tris ist nicht Schwarz.



Laut Buch Vorlage nicht. 
D.h. in der filmischen Umsetzung muss die Figur immer so aussehen wie in der Buchvorlage? Oder darf abgewichen werden? Wann ist es denn zu viel Abweichung? Rote Haare von Triss? Henry Cavill ist auch nicht der perfekte Hexer. Ist er slawisch genug?



Siriuz schrieb:


> Und die Welt vom Hexer ist einfach mal an das Frühmittelalter in Mittel/Osteuropa angelehnt.




Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Elfen, Zwerge, Gnome, Zauberinnen Hexer und vieles mehr sind erlaubt, aber keine dunkelhäutigen Menschen?


----------



## Worrel (1. August 2019)

Wow, schon fünf Seiten innerhalb von zwei Tagen ... 

Meine Meinung: Wenn ein Charakter vom Autor mit einer bestimmten Ethnie geschrieben wurde, sollte das auch beibehalten werden. Egal, ob King' Revolvermann, James Bond oder wer-auch-immer. 
Die Macher zukünftiger Episoden haben ja durchaus die Möglichkeit, ein Spin-off mit Spocks Enkelinnen zu drehen, die dann schwarze Lesben mit Ferengi-Ohren sind.


----------



## Rabowke (1. August 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> [...]Meine Meinung: Wenn ein Charakter vom Autor mit einer bestimmten Ethnie geschrieben wurde, sollte das auch beibehalten werden. Egal, ob King' Revolvermann, James Bond oder wer-auch-immer. [...]


... aber warum?! Das meine ich jetzt wirklich ernst die Frage.

Macht es wirklich einen Unterschied ob Craig oder Elba den Bond spielt? Gerade in England, London, siehst du soooooooo[...] viele unterschiedliche Bevölkerungsgruppen, d.h. das wäre deutlich realistischer als z.B. einen schwarzen BND-Agenten. Als Beispiel. Klar versteh ich auch den Einwand den Nyx gebracht hat, man liest eine Beschreibung eines Charakters und bildet sich dann im Kopf ein Bild, welches dann meistens mit der filmischen Umsetzung nichts gemein hat.

Aber im Grunde sollten doch die Geschichten im Vordergrund stehen und nicht ob ein Darsteller jetzt schwarz oder weiß ist ... meine Meinung.




> Die Macher zukünftiger Episoden haben ja durchaus die Möglichkeit, ein Spin-off mit Spocks Enkelinnen zu drehen, die dann schwarze Lesben mit Ferengi-Ohren sind.


... hmmmm, ich glaube das wäre eine gute Idee für einen Film der Rubrik XXX-Parody!


----------



## xaan (1. August 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es geht darum weniger ob der Autor geldgeil ist und ihm danach egal ist, was man aus seinen Werken macht sondern generell um das Prinzip.
> Wenn man aus einer populären Vorlage ein anderes Medium schafft, dann hat man gefälligst die Vorlage so getreu wie das Medium es erlaubt umzusetzen, gerade auch in Hinblick auf Setting, Charaktere und politische Ausrichtung, alleine für die Fans. Die Showrunnerin mißbraucht das Werk, um ihre eigene politische Agenda einzubringen - und die hat dort einfach nichts verloren, so einfach ist das. Insbesondere wenn dadurch das Setting mit Füßen getreten wird.
> Die Aufregung wäre meiner Ansicht nach z.B. genau so, wenn jetzt alle Figuren mit einmal blond und blauäugig wären, weil der Showrunner eine andere Art von Agenda verfolgt. Auch das wäre absolut nicht in Ordnung.



Ich möchte mal zwei Dinge anmerken:
1: Wenn der Autor meint die Umsetzung muss abolut werksgetreu sein, dann hat er über seine Markenrechte den Einfluss, das zu erzwingen. Der Umkehrschluss ist, dass er damit einverstanden war.

2: Rassismus und Fremdenfeindlichkeit sind in The Witcher ein ganz, ganz großes Thema. Die Vorlage nutzt dafür tatsächlich andere Rassen (Elfen, Zwerge) als Vehikel. Eine dunkle Hautfarbe kann daher das Werk gar nicht beschädigen. Eher im Gegenteil: das macht es für viele überhaupt erst greifbar. Wie man auch an dem Gegenwind in Social Media gut sehen kann. Kaum fällt eine Abstraktionsebene weg, schon kommen in Social Media Leute hervor und jammern über den politischen Kontext, den The Witcher schon immer hatte.


----------



## GoldenGamerXL (1. August 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal zwei Dinge anmerken:
> 1: Wenn der Autor meint die Umsetzung muss abolut werksgetreu sein, dann hat er über seine Markenrechte den Einfluss, das zu erzwingen. Der Umkehrschluss ist, dass er damit einverstanden war.
> 
> 2: Rassismus und Fremdenfeindlichkeit sind in The Witcher ein ganz, ganz großes Thema. Die Vorlage nutzt dafür tatsächlich andere Rassen (Elfen, Zwerge) als Vehikel. Eine dunkle Hautfarbe kann daher das Werk gar nicht beschädigen. Eher im Gegenteil: das macht es für viele überhaupt erst greifbar. Wie man auch an dem Gegenwind in Social Media gut sehen kann. Kaum fällt eine Abstraktionsebene weg, schon kommen in Social Media Leute hervor und jammern über den politischen Kontext, den The Witcher schon immer hatte.



Ich finde deine Ansicht zu dieser Sache tatsächlich mal sachlich und auf den Punkt. Obwohl ich alles so unterschreibe bin ich bezüglich Triss aussehen, auch enttäuscht...ich habe die Spiele geliebt und habe viel Zeit damit verbracht mich immersiv von der Spielereihe aufsaugen zu lassen.  Also wäre es ein träumchen für mich gewesen hätte ich mich gleich dort einleben können ohne umzudenken was die Charakter appearance oder ähnliches angeht. Aber ich überlasse es auch dem Autor und der Produktionsfirma wie die Serie adaptiert wird ( gut aber man hat  ja auch keine andere Wahl) .Hätte ich also lieber eine Sexy rothaarige Triss ? Irgendwie schon...lass ich mir davon jetzt die Serie im Vorfeld kaputt machen ? AUF KEINEN FALL !

Die ganze Rassismus Diskussion hier,rührt die nicht von dem Gedanken her alles nach seinen Vorstellungen kontrollieren zu wollen ? Hat man ein RECHT auf die Buch - Spiel oder Filmnahe  Umsetzung eines literarischen Werkes ? Wenn der Autor sein ok gibt ist es doch der künstlerischen Freiheit des Autoren überlassen ob er gewisse teile seines Werkes anpassen möchte. Egal welche Politik nun auch wirklich dahinter steckt, ich schaue mir die Serie an und werde die Qualitäten der Serie mit anderen Parametern bemessen, tiefe der Charaktere oder der Welt an sich beispielsweise. Also ich bin froh das es überhaupt eine Serie gibt und werde es wenn ich kann auch genießen mehr von Geralt zu sehen egal in welchem Medium.


----------



## Worrel (1. August 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... aber warum?! Das meine ich jetzt wirklich ernst die Frage. Macht es wirklich einen Unterschied ob Craig oder Elba den Bond spielt? Gerade in England, London, siehst du soooooooo[...] viele unterschiedliche Bevölkerungsgruppen,



Respekt ggüber der Version der ursprünglichen Macher.
Respekt ggüber den bisher vermittelten Charakterzeichnung, an die sich der Zuschauer gewöhnt hat, schlicht: Konsistenz.

Wenn der weißhäutige kleinwüchsige Lockenkopf loszieht, um die Magie aus den Geschmeide rauszuschmelzen, macht es halt keinen Sinn, wenn zwei Filme Später Michael Clarke Duncan am Schicksalsberg ankommt.

Ja, _James Bond _ist keine derart eng verknüpfte Filmreihe, aber auch, wenn erzählte Zeit und Erzählzeit bei James Bond gestreckt sind (der 60er Jahre James Bond kann natürlich nicht mehr der derart agile 2015er James Bond sein), erzählen die Filme ja die Geschichte *ein und desselben* Agenten*, der im Laufe der Jahre gegen verschiedene Widersacher antritt.

*bzw: die der verschiedenen Agenten, die den selben Tarnnamen benutzen. Aber dann wäre es erst recht vollkommen bescheuert, die Ethnie des Agenten zu ändern, denn dann fänden gegnerische Geheimdienste ja sofort raus, daß James Bond nur ein Tarnname wäre und der ganze Tarnnamen-Klimbim wäre umsonst gewesen.



> Gerade in England, London, siehst du soooooooo[...] viele unterschiedliche Bevölkerungsgruppen, ... Aber im Grunde sollten doch die Geschichten im Vordergrund stehen und nicht ob ein Darsteller jetzt schwarz oder weiß ist ...


Die Hintergrundgeschichte der Herkunft des Agenten inklusive seiner Ethnie ist doch Teil der Geschichte ... 
Ich hab jetzt gerade kein Beispiel parat, aber irgendein JB Bösewicht wird doch bestimmt mal deutliche rassistische Züge gezeigt haben und hätte daher völlig anders mit einem schwarzen JB interagiert.

Und wie gesagt: Es ist ja kein Problem, seinen Kumpel 005, genannt Black, Jim Black und dessen Fälle zu verfilmen.
oder die Erforschung des Weltraums durch die _nächste Generation _an Raumfahrern.
oder einen neuen Terminator durch die Zeit zu schicken .
oder eine andere Gruppe an Überlebenden mit der Zombie Apokalypse zu konfrontieren.
oder einfach einen belgischen Detektiv zu erfinden, statt Sherlock Holmes jetzt plötzlich zum Franzosen zu machen.
oder die archäologischen Abenteuer von Indiana Croft ... hmmm ...


----------



## Javata (1. August 2019)

Ich glaube, dass es bei jeder Serie (oder auch Film), die auf einer Buchreihe basiert, am Cast gemeckert werden kann. Ich glaube aber auch, dass eine Serie vorallem mit der Handlung überzeugen muss. Und von der Handlung weiß man bei der Witcher Serie einfach noch relativ wenig bis gar nichts. Von daher ist die Debatte mMn einfach unnötig. Persönlich finde ich Triss nicht unbedingt passend besetzt. Das macht die Serie für mich aber mit Sicherheit nicht schlechter (zumal Triss in den Büchern eine "ziemlich nervige ***" ist).

Was das Übermitteln von Botschaften betrifft: Das eine Botschaft mit einer Kunstform übermittelt werden kann/soll ist doch nichts neues. Dazu dient Kunst seit jeher! Das im Moment in Hollywood nach quasi einem Jahundert des Whitewashings auch mal nicht weiße Besetzt werden finde ich bei Rollen wo die Hautfarbe irrelevant ist nicht verwerflich. Eine schwarze Ariel ändert an der Handlung genau Nichts. Eine "arabische" Triss ändert an der Handlung genau Nichts. Ein schwarzer Bond würde an der Handlung genau Nichts ändern. Die Behauptung man würde das Ursprungswerk mit Füßen treten ist genauso hinfällig, es geht bei den Geschichten nicht um die Hautfarbe von Charakteren. Im Gegenteil geht es gerade im Witcher auch um Rassismus gegenüber den Anderlingen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes und eben nicht um Hautfarben.

Wodrum es geht bei solchen Debatten ist vielmehr der Aufschrei von (gerade in den USA) Konservativen, braun angehauchten oder ganz offenkundig Rechten gegenüber den vermeintlich "Linken SJW". Dabei handelt es sich viel mehr um ein Branding für etwas schlechtes als fundierte Kritik, Dinge sollen/dürfen sich nicht verändern wenn dadruch Weißen etwas "weggenommen" wird. Die "Anderen" klauen unsere Jobs/Frauen etc... Das Thema wird schlicht wie so vieles instumentalisiert um im MAGA-Lager gegen die anderen zu hetzen.

(Für die Leute die behaupten, dass es keine Schwarzen oder "Braunen" geben darf aufgrund des Universums: Ihr liegt schlicht falsch. Es gibt nicht nur die Ofiri sogar im Spiel zu sehen sondern auch Wüstenregionen in Nilfgaard in dem wohl mit Sicherheit keine Albinos leben. Aber das nur am Rande.)



Worrel schrieb:


> oder einen neuen Terminator durch die Zeit zu schicken .
> .



Da liegst du leider nicht ganz richtig, denn auch darüber wurde sich beim neuen Terminator beschwert


----------



## Rabowke (1. August 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Respekt ggüber der Version der ursprünglichen Macher.




Bei Werken von Shakespeare und Co. würde ich mir das ja noch vllt. gefallen lassen, aber wir reden hier von einem Werk, wo der Autor noch lebt und, ich wiederhole mich, bzgl. Verträgen ein gebrandmarktes Kind ist. D.h. der Autor wird, in welchem Umfang auch immer, hier Einfluss nehmen durch die Vertragsgestaltung. 

Ergänzend hierzu verstehe ich immer noch nicht, was die Hautfarbe eines / einer Darsteller/in mit Respekt gegenüber dem ursprünglichen Werk zutun hat. Denn ...



> Respekt ggüber den bisher vermittelten Charakterzeichnung, an die sich der Zuschauer gewöhnt hat, schlicht: Konsistenz.


... in wieweit ist die *Hautfarbe* jetzt für dich immens wichtig um eine glaubhafte Charakterzeichnung zu erhalten?! Natürlich gibt es Werke, da wird die Haupt- und die Nebenfiguren detailliert beschrieben, eben das sich der Leser ein Bild des Charakters machen kann. Aber nehmen wir Triss und die Haarfarbe, definiert sich dieser Charakter jetzt durch die Haarfarbe?

Was die Konsistenz angeht ... nun ja. Konsistenz wäre mir immer nur wichtig je Medium. D.h. bei den Büchern hätte ich gern eine Konsistenz, die Umsetzung einer Serie sollte auch konstant sein, muss aber für mich nicht zwingend eine 1:1 Replik des Buches sein, aber in sich konsistent. Sprich die gleichen Darsteller von Serien Anfang bis Ende, fertig.



> Wenn der weißhäutige kleinwüchsige Lockenkopf loszieht, um die Magie aus den Geschmeide rauszuschmelzen, macht es halt keinen Sinn, wenn zwei Filme Später Michael Clarke Duncan am Schicksalsberg ankommt.


Siehe oben ... 



> Ja, _James Bond _ist keine derart eng verknüpfte Filmreihe, aber auch, wenn erzählte Zeit und Erzählzeit bei James Bond gestreckt sind (der 60er Jahre James Bond kann natürlich nicht mehr der derart agile 2015er James Bond sein), erzählen die Filme ja die Geschichte *ein und desselben* Agenten*, der im Laufe der Jahre gegen verschiedene Widersacher antritt.


Man sollte die Bond-Filme immer pro Darsteller als geschlossene Reihe betrachten und danach immer als, wie heißt es so schön, Reboot betrachten. Ich denke so funktioniert Bond am besten und man hat kein Problem mit der Fortführung der Geschichte(n), zumal der Craig-Bond wirklich ein Reboot darstellt in Hinblick auf die Romane.

Aber Bond ist in der Tat ein interessantes Beispiel: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Bond#Die_Romanfigur_James_Bond ... lies es dir durch, vor allem wie Bond in den alten Büchern dargestellt wird: hast du in irgendeinem Bond-Film einen Darsteller mit Narbe auf der Wange gesehen?! Nein? Ich auch nicht! FREVEL! 



> Die Hintergrundgeschichte der Herkunft des Agenten inklusive seiner Ethnie ist doch Teil der Geschichte ...


Eigentlich nicht, nein. Einzig und allein die Craig-Bonds geben *ein wenig* von seiner Geschichte preis, aber ansonsten ist die Vorgeschichte von Bond, vor allem seine Ethnie und Vorgeschichte, uninteressant. Man weiß das Bond schottischer Abstammung ist, Waise, bei der Navy war und dann dem MI:6 beigetreten ist ... das war's. 



> Ich hab jetzt gerade kein Beispiel parat, aber irgendein JB Bösewicht wird doch bestimmt mal deutliche rassistische Züge gezeigt haben und hätte daher völlig anders mit einem schwarzen JB interagiert.


Nein, nicht wirklich ... ganz im Gegenteil. In James Bond gibt es keinen bzw. kaum Rassismus, einzig und allein der debile texanische Sheriff hat rassistische Züge an sich, ist aber eher mit augenzwinkernd zu betrachten und hat dem Charakter u.a. einen zweiten Auftritt verschafft, nämlich mit seiner Frau im Urlaub in, ich glaube, Thailand.

Ansonsten ist gerade Bond ein Beispiel für die Integration von Ethnien, Felix Leiter? Wurde schon zu Connery-Zeiten, allerdings abseits des Canons, von einem Schwarzen dargestellt. Die rechte Hand von Goldfinger? Ein Chinese! So zieht sich das durch die Geschichte(n): nein, es gab keinen Rassismus in der Welt von Bond, jedenfalls nicht in Hinblick auf Bösewicht <> Bond. Sie wollten Bond eher aus anderen Gründen ans Leder. 



> Und wie gesagt: Es ist ja kein Problem, seinen Kumpel 005, genannt Black, Jim Black und dessen Fälle zu verfilmen.
> oder die Erforschung des Weltraums durch die _nächste Generation _an Raumfahrern.
> oder einen neuen Terminator durch die Zeit zu schicken .
> oder eine andere Gruppe an Überlebenden mit der Zombie Apokalypse zu konfrontieren.
> ...


Man kann natürlich für alles Beispiele finden, ich sage ja nicht das man alles und jeden ohne Probleme ersetzen kann. Wir hatten die Themen schon häufiger und ich hab oft genug gesagt das die Umsetzung dann auch sinnvoll sein muss sowie Hand und Fuß haben muss, z.B. Ghostbusters mit Frauen hat nicht funktioniert. Was nicht an den Frauen per se lag, sondern an allem drumherum.

Aber, Sherlock ... ich find die Serien-Adaption für den US-Markt, Elementary, nicht so verkehrt ... hier ist Watson eine Frau. Warum nicht? Ich find auch die BBC-Adaption grandios, hier sind es zwei Männer. D.h. warum sollte man sich, als Beispiel, daran stören das es nun ein weiblicher Dr. Watson ist, wenn es gut umgesetzt ist? Richtig: es gibt keinen Grund der dagegen spricht, auch wenn die Romanvorlage nichts dergleichen enthält.


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. August 2019)

Sofern die Hautfarbe nicht in irgendeiner Weise zentral für den porträtierten Charakter ist, ist sie mir eigentlich gänzlich egal. Idris Elba als Bond wäre für mich ein Traum 
Einzige Einschränkung, die ich vllt ziehen würde - wenn extra ein Charakter mit bestimmter Hautfarbe gecastet wird, um Diversität auszudrücken. Schauspieler sollten aufgrund von Können gewählt werden, nicht, um eine Quote zu erfüllen. 
Gender swapping finde ich viel nerviger heutzutage.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. August 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal zwei Dinge anmerken:
> 1: Wenn der Autor meint die Umsetzung muss abolut werksgetreu sein, dann hat er über seine Markenrechte den Einfluss, das zu erzwingen. Der Umkehrschluss ist, dass er damit einverstanden war.
> 
> 2: Rassismus und Fremdenfeindlichkeit sind in The Witcher ein ganz, ganz großes Thema. Die Vorlage nutzt dafür tatsächlich andere Rassen (Elfen, Zwerge) als Vehikel. Eine dunkle Hautfarbe kann daher das Werk gar nicht beschädigen. Eher im Gegenteil: das macht es für viele überhaupt erst greifbar. Wie man auch an dem Gegenwind in Social Media gut sehen kann. Kaum fällt eine Abstraktionsebene weg, schon kommen in Social Media Leute hervor und jammern über den politischen Kontext, den The Witcher schon immer hatte.



Ich verstehe jetzt ehrlich gesagt den Beitrag nicht so, auf beide Punkte bin ich doch gestern intensiv eingegangen.

1. Dem Autor ist es wahrscheinlich egal, solange die Kohle stimmt. Aber, ich finde bei einer Adaption sollten sich die Macher dennoch nahe am Original bewegen, wenn es eine populäre Marke mit vielen Fans ist, denn die freuen sich sicher am meisten auf neues "Futter" und sollten mit einer schlechten, nicht getreuen Umsetzung nicht vergrätzt werden. Oder anders, das Werk ist größer als sein Autor.

2. Genau das schrieb ich auch. Allerdings eben mit der anderen Schlussfolgerung, dass hier in der TV Serie mit Pech dann der übliche amerikanische Rassisms Schwarz vs Weiß eine Rolle spielt. Die Metapher eines allgemeinen Rassismus gegen Andersartige, in den Büchern dargestellt durch Elfen und Zwerge, aber wegfällt bzw. nicht mehr die Gewichtung bekommt. D.h. die Showrunner machen es mit dem Holzhammer und sehr US-zentriert, damit das auch der "niedrig IQ Ami" versteht.


----------



## xaan (1. August 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bei Werken von Shakespeare und Co. würde ich mir das ja noch vllt. gefallen lassen,


*räusper*
https://youtu.be/AftvENnn37w





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich verstehe jetzt ehrlich gesagt den Beitrag nicht so, auf beide Punkte bin ich doch gestern intensiv eingegangen.
> 
> 1. Dem Autor ist es wahrscheinlich egal, solange die Kohle stimmt. Aber, ich finde bei einer Adaption sollten sich die Macher dennoch nahe am Original bewegen, wenn es eine populäre Marke mit vielen Fans ist, denn die freuen sich sicher am meisten auf neues "Futter" und sollten mit einer schlechten, nicht getreuen Umsetzung nicht vergrätzt werden. Oder anders, das Werk ist größer als sein Autor.
> 
> 2. Genau das schrieb ich auch. Allerdings eben mit der anderen Schlussfolgerung, dass hier in der TV Serie mit Pech dann der übliche amerikanische Rassisms Schwarz vs Weiß eine Rolle spielt. Die Metapher eines allgemeinen Rassismus gegen Andersartige, in den Büchern dargestellt durch Elfen und Zwerge, aber wegfällt bzw. nicht mehr die Gewichtung bekommt. D.h. die Showrunner machen es mit dem Holzhammer und sehr US-zentriert, damit das auch der "niedrig IQ Ami" versteht.


Da hast du allerdings recht. Die Ebene, dass Ablehnung von Andersartigen immer im Menschen steckt fällt weg. Bzw. würde, wenn es denn in der Serie nur Triss als einziges Objekt für dieses Thema gibt. Wird sich noch zeigen.

Edit/Nachtrag: worauf ich hinaus wollte ist einfach, dass The Witcher nicht für eine Agenda bzw. Statements gegen Rassismus missbraucht werden kann, weil das Thema ja in der Vorlage ohnehin schon vorhanden ist. Eine schwarzhaarige Triss (ernsthaft, wären die Haare nicht, ginge sie auch als weiß mit Sonnenbräune durch) hat halt ne höhere Aktualität und gibt dafür die Allgemeingültigkeit der Fantasyrassen auf. Ist jetzt imo nicht zwingend schlechter, nur anders.

Zu 1: Halte ich zwar für möglich, dass es dem Autor egal ist, aber letztendlich auch eine unbeweisbare Behauptung. Wenn er sich nicht dazu geäußert hat, können wir schwer in seinen Kopf rein schauen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (1. August 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> oder einfach einen belgischen Detektiv zu erfinden, statt Sherlock Holmes jetzt plötzlich zum Franzosen zu machen.



Jupp, hat die gute alte Agatha ja gemacht und einen belgischen Detektiv erfunden und war auch sehr erfolgreich: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hercule_Poirot
Die Serie fand ich auch äußerst angenehm, war sogar was, das habe ich zusammen mit meinen Eltern angeschaut: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agatha_Christie’s_Poirot


----------



## Gast1664917803 (1. August 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> *räusper*
> https://youtu.be/AftvENnn37w
> 
> 
> .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (1. August 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Das im Moment in Hollywood nach quasi einem Jahundert des Whitewashings auch mal nicht weiße Besetzt werden finde ich bei Rollen wo die Hautfarbe irrelevant ist nicht verwerflich.


Ist es ja auch nicht. Wenn man das bei neu eingeführten Charakteren macht.
Wofür es ja, wie bereits gesagt, diverseste Möglichkeiten gibt: zB Coral, die dunkelhäutige Cousine von Ariel oder Neon, der nicht mehr von den Matrixsystem ausgewählte neue Auserwählte ( Anagramm: none), die Enkel von SciFi Helden, die sich mit Problemen in der Welt nach ihren Großeltern herumschlagen müssen oder einfach ein neugebauter Roboter, der als neues Modell frei gestaltet werden kann.



> Eine schwarze Ariel ändert an der Handlung genau Nichts. Eine "arabische" Triss ändert an der Handlung genau Nichts. Ein schwarzer Bond würde an der Handlung genau Nichts ändern.


Solange es inUniverse noch Rassismus gibt, *hat *das Auswirkungen auf die Handlung. Ein schwarzer Bond würde bei so manchem Widersacher nicht zum Smalltalk an den Tisch geladen werden wie iirc in _Dr No _und dem Brandauer Film. Ein schwarzer Bond hätte mitunter auch nicht den Draht zu potentiellen Unterstützern gefunden, bzw. zu anderen.



> Die Behauptung man würde das Ursprungswerk mit Füßen treten ist genauso hinfällig, es geht bei den Geschichten nicht um die Hautfarbe von Charakteren.


Es geht bei Geschichten aber darum, eben einheitliche Geschichten zu erzählen und nicht heute eine Geschichte von Max, dem dänischen, schwulen Herrenfriseur, der morgen als chinesischer Koch schon seit Jahren das Restaurant seines Vaters betreibt, übermorgen ein entflohenes biologisches Experiment der Russen ist und in zwei Wochen dann Stammesführer der Apachen wie schon sein Vater vor seinem Vater vor seinem Vater vor seinem Vater vor seinem Vater ad inf



> Da liegst du leider nicht ganz richtig, denn auch darüber wurde sich beim neuen Terminator beschwert


Ich schrob: _"Es ist ja kein Problem, [...] einen neuen Terminator durch die Zeit zu schicken."_ - und das stimmt. Da kannst du noch so oft schreiben, daß das nicht richtig wäre: sobald eine Zeimaschine inUniverse existiert und man die nachbauen kann, kann selbst eine kleine Splittergruppe aus Terminatoren theoretisch noch Jahrzehnte nach dem Sieg der Menschen über die Maschinen einen neuen Terminator in die Vergangenheit schicken.

Und da können sich noch so viele Leute drüber beschweren, daß ist trotzdem ein valider Ansatz für eine(n) neue(n) Film/Serie.

PS: Wenn "beschweren" dazu führen sollte, daß man das nicht machen kann, wieso diskutieren wir dann hier überhaupt? Da sich Leute über die Hautfarbenänderung beschweren ...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. August 2019)

*The Witcher: Showrunnerin äußert sich zu Hautfarben-Debatte*

Sapkowski hat als Berater der Serienmacher ja nur einen einzigen Job:

„Ich glaube, dass es meine Aufgabe als kreativer Berater der Serie ist, dafür zu sorgen, dass Ed Sheeran darin nicht singt. Und das werde ich sicherstellen, dass es nicht passiert.“

Der Rest ist egal.


----------



## Rabowke (1. August 2019)

1. Schönes Profilbild.
2. Kleiner Diss gegen GoT, schön.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. August 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> 1. Schönes Profilbild.



Achtung: Spoiler Stranger Things 3!

https://mobile.twitter.com/netflix/status/1153787107288080394



Spoiler



Zur Hölle mit diesem Corndog! [emoji24]



Ähem...OT...ok, bin ja schon weg.


----------



## nuuub (1. August 2019)

> Morgan Freeman in Robin Hood ist dabei ein unpassendes Beispiel deinerseits. Die Autoren haben sich die Freiheit genommen, der Geschichte eine neue Figur hinzuzufügen. Wie man das bewertet sei mal dahingestellt. Es handelt sich jedoch um einen selbst erdachten Charakter mit dem Namen Azeem Edin Bashir Al Bakir aus Afrika, Freeman ist damit in meinen Augen eine gute Wahl für dessen Verkörperung.



Kleine Korrektur.

So neu ist die Figur gar nicht gewesen.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=robin+of+sherwood+nasir

In der Serie aus den 80ern gab es schon einen Sarazenen der an Robin Hoods Seite gekämpft hat.


----------



## Worrel (1. August 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bei Werken von Shakespeare und Co. würde ich mir das ja noch vllt. gefallen lassen, aber wir reden hier von einem Werk, wo der Autor noch lebt


Äh - und?

Gerade, wenn es sich um aktuelle Werke handelt, sollte man doch die Charakterzeichnungen des Autors berücksichtigen, weil möglicherweise damit ja auch eine Aussage gemacht werden soll. Siehe zB die Verteilung weiße und schwarze Population in den _Matrix _Filmen.

Wenn es sich um eine absolute Neuverfilmung handelt und es für die Handlung wirklich egal ist, isdt man natürlich freier in der Charakterzeichnung. Aber zB den Revolvermann im _Schwarzen Turm _zum Schwarzen zu machen, während er im Buch massiv rassistisch als "Weißbrot" uä bezeichnet wird, geht imo gar nicht. Auch der Kontrast, daß er den "Mann in Schwarz" jagt, ist damit ja dahin ...



> ... in wieweit ist die *Hautfarbe* jetzt für dich immens wichtig um eine glaubhafte Charakterzeichnung zu erhalten?!


Die Hautfarbe eine Charakters ist wichtig, wenn in früheren Geschichten diese Hautfarbe hatte und diese Verfilmung eine Art Fortsetzungim selben UNiversum sein soll. Und das darf man gerne auch Medien übergreifend verstehen: Wenn der Charakter im Spiel schon schwarz ist, hat er im Film und im Comic auch schwarz zu sein.

Konsistenz.



> Aber Bond ist in der Tat ein interessantes Beispiel: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Bond#Die_Romanfigur_James_Bond ... lies es dir durch, vor allem wie Bond in den alten Büchern dargestellt wird: hast du in irgendeinem Bond-Film einen Darsteller mit Narbe auf der Wange gesehen?! Nein? Ich auch nicht! FREVEL!


Ehrlich gesagt: ja.

Das ist ja ein sehr interessantes Teil mit einer Hintergrundgeschichte, die man wahrscheinlich problemlos zu einem ganzen Film ausbauen könnte. so könnte man auch die ersten Filme ohne Narbe (oder Hauttransplantation an der Hand) als zeitlich vor der Narbenentstehung darstellen und ab dem "Narbenfilm" dann diese kontinuierlich beibehalten.



> Eigentlich nicht, nein. Einzig und allein die Craig-Bonds geben *ein wenig* von seiner Geschichte preis, aber ansonsten ist die Vorgeschichte von Bond, vor allem seine Ethnie und Vorgeschichte, uninteressant. Man weiß das Bond schottischer Abstammung ist, Waise, bei der Navy war und dann dem MI:6 beigetreten ist ... das war's.


Und das ist ja schon andere Hintergrundgeschichte als bei einem schwarzen Bond, der sich gesellschaftlich nicht so leicht durchsetzen konnte wie ein "Weißbrot", was sich dann auf seine charakteristischen Eigenschaften auswirkt. .




> Aber, Sherlock ... ich find die Serien-Adaption für den US-Markt, Elementary, nicht so verkehrt ... hier ist Watson eine Frau. Warum nicht? Ich find auch die BBC-Adaption grandios, hier sind es zwei Männer. D.h. warum sollte man sich, als Beispiel, daran stören das es nun ein weiblicher Dr. Watson ist, wenn es gut umgesetzt ist? Richtig: es gibt keinen Grund der dagegen spricht, auch wenn die Romanvorlage nichts dergleichen enthält.


Ok, ich revidiere: Wenn man den Anspruch erhebt, die Vorlage verfilmen zu wollen, sollte man sich an die Vorgaben des Autors halten.
Wenn man hingegen schon im Ansatz des Konzeptes eher was Eigenes macht und das nur als Variation auf die Vorlage verstanden werden will, dann ist das auch ok - dann sollte aber das auch deutlich klar werden (zB durch Verlagerung in unsere heutige Zeit).

Und dann *muß *die Veränderung auch Auswirkungen haben, denn sonst ist es nur sinnloses whitewashing / blackwashing / femalewashing ...


----------



## linktheminstrel (1. August 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Mhm mhm, ja den Smiley habe ich gesehen.
> Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst, wieso du auf meinen kurzen Post  ohne irgendein weiteres Statement mit dieser langen Tirade antwortest (jung, braune Haare, slavische Mythologie, Kampf SJWs -Bezug?):
> 
> wäre ich schon ein ganzes Stück schlauer und müßte mich nicht schlaflos mit der Frage im Bett wälzen, was zur Hölle du in diesen einen Satz und das Photo hineininterpretierst...


Kurz: überspitzte Zusammenfassung gewisser Statements, die andere User getätigt haben mit dem paradoxon, das die CDPR-Triss absolut nichts mit der Buchvorlage gemein hat, man hier aber die Nichteinhaltung der Vorlage als extremen Fauxpas hinstellt.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. August 2019)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Kurz: überspitzte Zusammenfassung gewisser Statements, die andere User getätigt haben mit dem paradoxon, das die CDPR-Triss absolut nichts mit der Buchvorlage gemein hat, man hier aber die Nichteinhaltung der Vorlage als extremen Fauxpas hinstellt.



Das ist das, was ich schon gestern sagte, und wo RedDragon20 dann vehement widersprach. Dass ich nämlich glaube, hätten sie wenigstens eine hübsche, sexy Schauspielerin genommen, dann wäre der Aufschrei weitaus kleiner ausgefallen.

Dazu muss man natürlich sagen, dass für die meisten Leute außerhalb Polens der erste Kontakt mit The Witcher die Spiele waren und sie die Bücher wenn dann erst im Nachhinein gelesen haben. D.h. die Meisten wussten nicht, dass Triss nicht rein rothaarig ist sondern "kastanienbraun mit Goldschimmer", wobei Kastanie ja durchaus schon ein wenig ins rötliche geht und es durch einen Goldschimmer noch heller wird.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. August 2019)

*The Witcher: Showrunnerin äußert sich zu Hautfarben-Debatte*



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dass ich nämlich glaube, hätten sie wenigstens eine hübsche, sexy Schauspielerin genommen, dann wäre der Aufschrei weitaus kleiner ausgefallen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als wenn das jetzt ein hässliches Wasserweib wäre. Was ist denn hier los?!
Mal abgesehen davon, dass das persönlicher Geschmack und kein objektives Qualitätsmerkmal ist.

Der Screenshot aus dem Trailer ist halt nicht besonders vorteilhaft. Da würde auch ein Topmodel, das Geld mit seiner Schönheit verdient, wenig attraktiv aussehen.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. August 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Als wenn das jetzt ein hässliches Wasserweib wäre. Was ist denn hier los?!
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass das persönlicher Geschmack und kein objektives Qualitätsmerkmal ist.
> 
> Der Screenshot aus dem Trailer ist halt nicht besonders vorteilhaft. Da würde auch ein Topmodel, das Geld mit seiner Schönheit verdient, wenig attraktiv aussehen.



Gut, ich revidiere die Aussage dahingehend: wenn sie die Schauspielerin in der Serie nicht absichtlich auf hässlich getrimmt hätten, zumindest im bisher gezeigtem Material, dann wäre der Aufschrei geringer gewesen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. August 2019)

Das ist schon etwas präziser, aber ich warte noch die ersten Folgen mit Triss ab für ein finales Urteil. 
Bei ihr bin ich ja auch noch etwas skeptisch, ob die Besetzung die Richtige war. Vielleicht geht es mir dann nach der ersten Folge ganz anders. [emoji848]


----------



## Alreech (1. August 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wow, schon fünf Seiten innerhalb von zwei Tagen ...
> 
> Meine Meinung: Wenn ein Charakter vom Autor mit einer bestimmten Ethnie geschrieben wurde, sollte das auch beibehalten werden. Egal, ob King' Revolvermann, James Bond oder wer-auch-immer.
> Die Macher zukünftiger Episoden haben ja durchaus die Möglichkeit, ein Spin-off mit Spocks Enkelinnen zu drehen, die dann schwarze Lesben mit Ferengi-Ohren sind.



Erst kannst Du dir Morgan Freeman nicht als Robin Hood vorstellen, jetzt forderst Du das James Bond ein weisser Mann bleiben muß, nur weil ihn Ian Fleming so entworfen hat ?
Das finde ich schon ziemlich braun...


----------



## Worrel (1. August 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Jupp, hat die gute alte Agatha ja gemacht und einen belgischen Detektiv erfunden und war auch sehr erfolgreich: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hercule_Poirot


Das könnte unter Umständen eventuell möglicherweise vielleicht gerade der Sinn sein, warum ich unter anderem dieses Beispiel genannt habe ...


----------



## Alreech (1. August 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du meinst MANCHE Antirassisten. Denn auch unter Leuten, die Rassismus auf das Schärfste verurteilen, wollen etliche in Filmen/Serien, die halbwegs authentisch sein wollen, keine unglaubwürdige Besetzung, was die Optik angeht.
> 
> Das fordern auch nur manche und nicht die Mehrheit der Leute, die sich gegen Rassismus stellen. Aber denen, die das fordern, geht es darum, dass die Bezeichnung "Mohr" heutzutage so beleidigend sei, dass sie in der Öffentlichkeit nichts zu suchen habe -  was ich nicht so sehe. Das ist aber kein Widerspruch zu einer "Forderung", mehr PoCs im Alltag sehen zu wollen. Ansonsten würde man deren allgemeiner  "Forderung" ja auch entgegenkommen, wenn man Sklavenhaltung für dunkelhäutige Menschen erlaubt...


Haltung ist wichtiger als Fakten oder Werktreue. Ein Film oder eine Serie soll ja nicht unterhalten, sondern die Zuschauer positiv beeinflussen.
Und wo ist das Problem mit der Sklavenhaltung, wenn der Sklavenhalter schwarz war ? 
https://www.spiegel.de/einestages/s...skrupellose-koenigin-in-angola-a-1153063.html



> Ich schrieb doch vorher, dass es rassistisch wäre, wenn DAS der Grund wäre. Aber solange jemand das nicht klar sagt, dass das der Grund ist, kann man das nicht wissen.


Völlig falsche Haltung. 
Man muß immer annehmen das der Grund Rasissmus ist, und wenn sich der Autor / Übersetzer / Game Designer nicht ausdrücklich von Rassismus distanziert UND die gewünschten antirassistischen Änderungen durchführt gibt es keinen Grund am Rassismus zu zweifeln.
Bestes Beispiel: Kingdome Come.
Angeblich gibt es dort keine PoCs weil es im Mittelalterlichen Böhmen spielt. Ist es wirklich zuviel verlangt das sie den Handlungsort z.B. nach Spanien, Süditalien oder woanders hin verlagern damit sie mehr PoCs (am Besten eine feste Quote, und nicht nur als Bösewichte) im Spiel haben und damit divers sind ? 



> Ach du scheiße, was für ein Blödsinn...   Natürlich waren die Städte geschützt - aber sie waren auch offen für Handel&co, sofern nicht gerade eine Krise da war, wegen der man kaum einem Fremden in die Stadt ließ. Aber gerade in den großen Städten pulsierte das Leben, und das waren nicht nur Leute aus der Region, die sich dort aufhielten. Und viele kleinere Städte und vor allem Dörfer hatten gar keine Mauern. Dafür aber manchmal Mauren


Die Stadtmauer war damals die Aussengrenze.
Offen für Handel ? Das war keine Stadt bis zu Abschaffung des Zunftwesens. Im Prinzip ähnlich wie bei Trump der mit Zöllen versucht die einheimische Wirtschaft zu schützen.


----------



## Worrel (1. August 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Erst kannst Du dir Morgan Freeman nicht als Robin Hood vorstellen, jetzt forderst Du das James Bond ein weisser Mann bleiben muß, nur weil ihn Ian Fleming so entworfen hat ?
> Das finde ich schon ziemlich braun...



a) Wo hab ich was über Robin Hood/Morgan Freeman geschrieben?

b) Wenn der in der Originalgeschichte kein Schwarzer war und man das Buch originalgetreu verfilmen will, dann sollte das auch kein Schwarzer sein. 
Genauso wie der Will Smith-Charakter  in _Men in Black_ nicht in nachfolgenden Teilen plötzlich weiß sein sollte - gibt ja noch genug andere Buchstaben im Alphabet, die man mit was-auch-immer für Charakteren befüllen könnte.
Und genauso wie Ellen Ripley nicht plötzlich Edgar Ripley oder der schottische Highlander nicht plötzlich ein Bayer sein sollte.

Kann man ja alles gerne machen - aber dann bitte als *neuer *Charakter, nicht als Verschandlung eines bereits etablierten.

c) Was bitte ist "braun" daran, wenn man der Meinung ist, daß eine Buch/Spielverfilmung sich an der bisherigen Charakterzeichnung  orientieren sollte?!

PS: seine Meinung äußern ist was anderes als "fordern".


----------



## Worrel (1. August 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Haltung ist wichtiger als Fakten


Ich weiß, das ist aus dem Kontext gerissen, aber da man es gerade in der heutigen Zeit nicht oft und laut genug sagen kann:
*NEIN!*


----------



## quentinharlech (1. August 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Erst kannst Du dir Morgan Freeman nicht als Robin Hood vorstellen, jetzt forderst Du das James Bond ein weisser Mann bleiben muß, nur weil ihn Ian Fleming so entworfen hat ?
> Das finde ich schon ziemlich braun...



Was für eine schwachsinnige Aussage. James Bond ist halt einfach mal Brite. Im Buch steht er hätte schwarze Haare und ne Narbe an der Backe. 

Nur weil ich will dass James Bond weiß ist und dass Ariel verdammt nochmal ne Rothaarige ist, ist man noch lange nicht braun. Du wirfst da verdammt schnell mit der Keule um dich. Und Ciri hat eben ihren Look im Spiel bekommen, deswegen gibt es die Serie überhaupt. Warum muss man das jetzt schon wieder über den Haufen werfen um so zu tun als wäre man jetzt multikulti oder noch schlimmer, nur aus marketingtechnischen Gründen zu provozieren. 

Und Morgan Freeman ist eben auch ne Fehlbesetzung für Robin Hood, den britischen Adligen. Das ist halt einfach unrealistisch. Außerdem ist der Mann steinalt und sein Gesicht hat mehr Falten als sein Sack. Ich will genauso wenig nen Weißen als Son Goku sehen. Oder Scarlett Johanson in Ghost in the Shell. Das passt halt einfach nicht.


----------



## linktheminstrel (1. August 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist das, was ich schon gestern sagte, und wo RedDragon20 dann vehement widersprach. Dass ich nämlich glaube, hätten sie wenigstens eine hübsche, sexy Schauspielerin genommen, dann wäre der Aufschrei weitaus kleiner ausgefallen.
> 
> Dazu muss man natürlich sagen, dass für die meisten Leute außerhalb Polens der erste Kontakt mit The Witcher die Spiele waren und sie die Bücher wenn dann erst im Nachhinein gelesen haben. D.h. die Meisten wussten nicht, dass Triss nicht rein rothaarig ist sondern "kastanienbraun mit Goldschimmer", wobei Kastanie ja durchaus schon ein wenig ins rötliche geht und es durch einen Goldschimmer noch heller wird.


Ja, aber die Serie ist nun mal keine Adaption der Spiele. Triss und Geralt haben in den Büchern auch nichts am laufen. Es ist eine Interpretation der Bücher, da gibt es nunmal Freiheiten, wie sie auch CDPR zu Genüge nutzte. Kann sein, dass es Leute stört, dass die Schauspielerin nicht ihrem Bild von Triss und nicht der Vorlage (wie eben auch bei den Games) entspricht, hier aber den Serienmachern schon linke Propaganda vorzuwerfen und sich auf Mythologien, die in the Witcher nur lose verwendet werden, und das mittelalterliche Polen, in dem the Witcher schlicht nicht spielt, heranziehen, finde ich lachhaft. 
Es ist ne Fantasyserie und ob einem die Interpretation gefällt oder nicht, ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Ich wudere mich nur, wie man im Vorhinein so ein Fass aufmachen kann.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. August 2019)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Serie ist nun mal keine Adaption der Spiele. Triss und Geralt haben in den Büchern auch nichts am laufen. Es ist eine Interpretation der Bücher, da gibt es nunmal Freiheiten, wie sie auch CDPR zu Genüge nutzte. Kann sein, dass es Leute stört, dass die Schauspielerin nicht ihrem Bild von Triss und nicht der Vorlage (wie eben auch bei den Games) entspricht, hier aber den Serienmachern schon linke Propaganda vorzuwerfen und sich auf Mythologien, die in the Witcher nur lose verwendet werden, und das mittelalterliche Polen, in dem the Witcher schlicht nicht spielt, heranziehen, finde ich lachhaft.
> Es ist ne Fantasyserie und ob einem die Interpretation gefällt oder nicht, ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Ich wudere mich nur, wie man im Vorhinein so ein Fass aufmachen kann.



Ich habe nie behauptet, dass die Serie eine Adaption der Spiele wäre sondern bin in allen Äußerungen immer klar darauf bedacht gewesen, dass das eben gerade nicht der Fall ist. 

Allerdings ist es nun einmal Fakt, dass die Showrunner und Schreiber in ihrer Funktion als solche bei Netflix EXTREM politisch agieren. Sie haben regelmäßig entsprechende Veröffentlichungen in den Sozialen Medien wo sie höchst offiziell unter dem Witcher / Netflix Label Politik betreiben, gegen Rassismus, gegen Ausgrenzung, für freie Einwanderung usw. 

Da dies bekannt ist, ist eben die Gefahr groß, dass die Serie für ihre politische Agenda herhalten wird. Dabei sind Filme, Bücher, Serien etc. oft politisch und dagegen ist auch in der Regel nichts einzuwenden. Wenn aber wie bei dieser Truppe die Politik so arg wichtig ist, dann besteht die Gefahr, dass sie das in der Serie mit dem Holzhammer zu Lasten der eigentlichen Geschichte und Figuren reindrücken.

Und genau daher kommt auch die Abneigung gegen die indische Triss, es ist halt die Politik dieser Leute künstlich für Diversität sorgen zu wollen, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.


----------



## xaan (1. August 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und genau daher kommt auch die Abneigung gegen die indische Triss, es ist halt die Politik dieser Leute künstlich für Diversität sorgen zu wollen, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.


Vielleicht war sie in dem Budget das Netflix hatte einfach nur die beste Wahl. Vielleicht hat sie sich hochgeschlafen. Wir wissen es nicht. 
Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, wie ein Schauspieler der von der Vorlage abweicht Leute triggert - sofern die Person nicht weiß ist. Mit welcher Vehemmenz immer wieder Zeter und Mordio geschrien wird, wenn ein Schauspieler mal nicht weiß ist.....danach kannste deine Uhr stellen, so verlässlich ist das.

Gleichzeitig sehe ich nicht mal annähernd so starke Aufschreie, wenn das umgekehrt passiert.
Das hier ist schon ein paar Jahre alt, 
https://youtu.be/XebG4TO_xss
aber nicht irrelevant, wenn man sich mal anguckt, dass ausgerechnet Scarlet Johansen Motoko Kusanagi in Ghost in the Shell spielte....


----------



## Gast1664917803 (1. August 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das könnte unter Umständen eventuell möglicherweise vielleicht gerade der Sinn sein, warum ich unter anderem dieses Beispiel genannt habe ...



War mir klar, ich finde nur, daß das "ausgeschrieben" gehört - ich kenne mehr Leute als mir lieb ist, die solche großartigen Klassiker gar nicht kennen...


----------



## Gast1664917803 (1. August 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Vielleicht war sie in dem Budget das Netflix hatte einfach nur die beste Wahl. Vielleicht hat sie sich hochgeschlafen. Wir wissen es nicht.
> Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, wie ein Schauspieler der von der Vorlage abweicht Leute triggert - sofern die Person nicht weiß ist. Mit welcher Vehemmenz immer wieder Zeter und Mordio geschrien wird, wenn ein Schauspieler mal nicht weiß ist.....danach kannste deine Uhr stellen, so verlässlich ist das.
> 
> Gleichzeitig sehe ich nicht mal annähernd so starke Aufschreie, wenn das umgekehrt passiert.
> ...



Kurz und bündig:

*BLÖDSINN.* (*farbliches Copyright liegt bei Worrel )

The Last Airbender/Die Legende von Aang wurde GEHASST und zerissen, weil ein weißer Käserich Aang spielte (die ganzen anderen Änderungen an der Ethnie des restlichen Cast kommt noch dazu).
The Forbidden Kingdom wurde zerissen hauptsächlich weil ein Weißbrot unbedingt den Titelhelden spielen mußte in einem chinesischen Märchen.
Prince of Persia wurde hochgelobt, bis auf den Shitstorm warum die beiden Hauptcharaktere zwei Weiße spielen mußten.
The Great Wall wurde vom Publikum verrissen weil die beiden Titelhelden auch zwei Weiße waren.
Die Liste läßt sich endlos fortsetzen.
Wohl noch nie was von whitewashing und die entsprechende Reaktionen gehört nehme ich mal an.


----------



## xaan (1. August 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Kurz und bündig:
> 
> *BLÖDSINN.* (*farbliches Copyright liegt bei Worrel )
> 
> ...


Ich schrieb nun aber nicht, dass es gar keine Kritik gäbe (sonst hätte ich kein Video verlinken können), sondern dass es nicht annähernd im selben Maße passiert. Erst recht nicht auf Seiten der Produzenten und Invnestoren (sonst gäbe es das Problem nicht).


----------



## Javata (2. August 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ist es ja auch nicht. Wenn man das bei neu eingeführten Charakteren macht.
> Wofür es ja, wie bereits gesagt, diverseste Möglichkeiten gibt: zB Coral, die dunkelhäutige Cousine von Ariel oder Neon, der nicht mehr von den Matrixsystem ausgewählte neue Auserwählte ( Anagramm: none), die Enkel von SciFi Helden, die sich mit Problemen in der Welt nach ihren Großeltern herumschlagen müssen oder einfach ein neugebauter Roboter, der als neues Modell frei gestaltet werden kann.



Seh ich wie bereits gesagt anders. Bei Charakteren, die "neutral" sind spielt die Besetzung für mich keine Rolle. Zudem sollte man bei sowas nie die $$$ aus den Augen verlieren, Ein Originalname zieht hier einfach mehr. Und am Ende werden so Filme/Serien nicht gemacht weils die Zuschauer so gerne wollen sondern weil man damit Geld macht. Und da zieht zB "Ariel" einfach mehr als "Ariels schwarze Schwägerin". 




Worrel schrieb:


> Solange es inUniverse noch Rassismus gibt, *hat *das Auswirkungen auf die Handlung. Ein schwarzer Bond würde bei so manchem Widersacher nicht zum Smalltalk an den Tisch geladen werden wie iirc in _Dr No _und dem Brandauer Film. Ein schwarzer Bond hätte mitunter auch nicht den Draht zu potentiellen Unterstützern gefunden, bzw. zu anderen.



Das mag im EInzelfall stimmen. Bei Bond kann man da sicher drüber reden, wobei es in Bondfilmen ansich keinen Rassismus gibt, ist mir zumindest nie aufgefallen. Bei Ariel gehts aber um ein Kindermärchen. Da gibts keinen Rassismus, da gehts um eine Prinzessin, die Böse Hexe, Liebe und sowas. Die könnten auch alle rote Haut mit grünen Punkten haben und die Story auf dem nem Fremden Planeten spielen, die Story würde genau so 1:1 funktionieren.




Worrel schrieb:


> Es geht bei Geschichten aber darum, eben einheitliche Geschichten zu erzählen und nicht heute eine Geschichte von Max, dem dänischen, schwulen Herrenfriseur, der morgen als chinesischer Koch schon seit Jahren das Restaurant seines Vaters betreibt, übermorgen ein entflohenes biologisches Experiment der Russen ist und in zwei Wochen dann Stammesführer der Apachen wie schon sein Vater vor seinem Vater vor seinem Vater vor seinem Vater vor seinem Vater ad inf



Leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein. In einer Serie bleibt der Schauspieler doch gleich bei einer Rolle. Und wenn Filme gut laufen spielen die Schauspieler auch mehrere Filme. Seh da jetzt nicht wo die Veränderung herkommt. Und alle Filme einer "Figur" als Einheit zu sehen fände ich absurd. Man gucke doch mal wie viele Batmans es in Filmen und Serien gibt. Da passt dann fast gar nichts zusammen.




Worrel schrieb:


> Ich schrob: _"Es ist ja kein Problem, [...] einen neuen Terminator durch die Zeit zu schicken."_ - und das stimmt. Da kannst du noch so oft schreiben, daß das nicht richtig wäre: sobald eine Zeimaschine inUniverse existiert und man die nachbauen kann, kann selbst eine kleine Splittergruppe aus Terminatoren theoretisch noch Jahrzehnte nach dem Sieg der Menschen über die Maschinen einen neuen Terminator in die Vergangenheit schicken.
> 
> Und da können sich noch so viele Leute drüber beschweren, daß ist trotzdem ein valider Ansatz für eine(n) neue(n) Film/Serie.
> 
> PS: Wenn "beschweren" dazu führen sollte, daß man das nicht machen kann, wieso diskutieren wir dann hier überhaupt? Da sich Leute über die Hautfarbenänderung beschweren ...



Ich beschwere mich deshalb ja nicht. War mehr als Info gemeint weil es eben doch (viele) Leute gibt, die sich wegen einem schwarzen Terminator beschweren. War ja damals auch schon bei der Serie so, wo der Terminator erstmalig eine Frau war. Denn dein Punkt ist natürlich vollkommen richtig. (Ganz abgesehen von den Flüssigmetal-Terminatoren, die ihre Form eh frei ändern können, war glaube ich in Teil 2... lange nicht mehr gesehen)


----------



## Javata (2. August 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ... gegen Rassismus, gegen Ausgrenzung, für freie Einwanderung usw.



Was is denn schlimm daran wenn man gegen Rassismus und Ausgrenzung ist und es vll nicht gut findet wenn das eigene Land Grenzlager für Einwanderer baut wo Familien systematisch getrennt werden? SInd das jetzt auf einmal gute Dinge geworden, die man unterstützen sollte?

Wenn ja sollte ich vll meine Einstellung nochmal überdenken...

(Außerdem gibt es keinen "neutralen" Menschen. Wer die Macht hat Botschaften zu senden und das Will macht das immer. Guck dir mal alte Disney-Filme an, die sind teils so krass rassistisch da fragt man sich heute wie sowas jemals entstehen konnte. Aber Herr Disney war halt Rassist und fand das gut)


----------



## Siriuz (2. August 2019)

sukram89 schrieb:


> Quelle? Leben die nicht auch auf einem Planeten? Wurde jeder Winkel dieses Planeten beschrieben?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scheinargument. Natürlich werden sie nicht beschrieben, weil es sie nicht gibt. Gleiches Beispiel: Gibt es Dreibeinige Einhörner, die Feuerspeien und Popcorn scheißen? Nein? Woher willst du das wissen? Werden ja nicht beschrieben! Merkste selber ne?


----------



## Siriuz (2. August 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Was is denn schlimm daran wenn man gegen Rassismus und Ausgrenzung ist und es vll nicht gut findet wenn das eigene Land Grenzlager für Einwanderer baut wo Familien systematisch getrennt werden? SInd das jetzt auf einmal gute Dinge geworden, die man unterstützen sollte?
> 
> Wenn ja sollte ich vll meine Einstellung nochmal überdenken...
> 
> (Außerdem gibt es keinen "neutralen" Menschen. Wer die Macht hat Botschaften zu senden und das Will macht das immer. Guck dir mal alte Disney-Filme an, die sind teils so krass rassistisch da fragt man sich heute wie sowas jemals entstehen konnte. Aber Herr Disney war halt Rassist und fand das gut)



Die Disney Filme entstanden zu einer Zeit, wo die "weißen" Menschen sich noch bewusst waren, dass sie Federführend in der Welt sind. Heute schämt man sich dafür. Deswegen war es ganz normal und sollte heute eigentlich auch normal sein. Die Menschen werden auch irgendwann verstehen, dass nicht jeder Mensch gleich ist.


----------



## Worrel (2. August 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Die Disney Filme entstanden zu einer Zeit, wo die "weißen" Menschen sich noch bewusst waren, dass sie Federführend in der Welt sind. Heute schämt man sich dafür.  Deswegen war es ganz normal und sollte heute eigentlich auch normal sein.


Du findest es also richtig, daß die "verblassten" Menschen sich für was Besseres halten?

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, dann bist du ein Rassist.



> Die Menschen werden auch irgendwann verstehen, dass nicht jeder Mensch gleich ist.


Natürlich ist nicht jeder Mensch gleich.

Aber jeder Mensch sollte gleich behandelt werden, die gleichen Rechte und Pflichten haben und die gleichen Vergünstigungen bekommen.


----------



## fud1974 (2. August 2019)

Eieieiei.

1. Lektion aus dem Thread: Heute sind die Leute einfach mal herrlich unentspannt. Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen dass wir uns vor ein 2 Jahrzehnten wegen solcher Besetzungsfragen derartig an die Gurgel gegangen wären. Irgendwie typisch für die heutige Zeit. Alle dauerhysterisch, und die Welt geht auch dauernd unter.

2. Ich hoff bei der Serie nur eines..  Sie soll gut werden. Werden die Stories gut für den Screen adaptiert bzw. neue gute geschrieben? Ist genügend Budget für brauchbare Props und VFX da was schon irgendwie wichtig wäre bei so einem Genre?  Dann ist es mir auch egal in welcher Farbe sie die Charaktere anpinseln, wie alt sie sind und hast du nicht gesehen.


----------



## Worrel (2. August 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Seh ich wie bereits gesagt anders. Bei Charakteren, die "neutral" sind spielt die Besetzung für mich keine Rolle. Zudem sollte man bei sowas nie die $$$ aus den Augen verlieren, Ein Originalname zieht hier einfach mehr.


Ein "Originalname"? Also kommen mehr Leute ins Kino, um Allan Stewart Konigsberg, Stefani Joanne Angelina Germanotta, Margaret Mary Emily Anne Hyra oder Alphonso Joseph D’Abruzzo zu sehen als wenn man deren Pseudonyme aufs Plakat schreibt? 

Dennoch: Gerade Disney haut doch dauernd neue Charaktere raus, zB Elsa, Nemo, Vaiana oder eben Ariel*le* (Als ich "Ariel" schrieb, war das nur ein Wortwitz) - wieso sollte es überhaupt ein Problem für einen Disneyfilm sein, Publikum zu generieren? Die haben schon Schrottroboter, Greise, Monster, Toaster und sogar Ratten zu bekannten und beliebten Filmhelden gemacht. Die müßten schon wirklich einen Scheißhaufen als Titelhelden verwenden, damit die Leute *nicht *ins Kino kommen. Und selbst da habe ich meine Zweifel ... 



> Und am Ende werden so Filme/Serien nicht gemacht weils die Zuschauer so gerne wollen sondern weil man damit Geld macht. Und da zieht zB "Ariel" einfach mehr als "Ariels schwarze Schwägerin".


Das hat man ja auch schon in _Black Panther _gesehen, daß aufgrund des neuen Charakters keiner in den Film rein gegangen ist ... oh wait ... 



> Das mag im EInzelfall stimmen. Bei Bond kann man da sicher drüber reden, wobei es in Bondfilmen ansich keinen Rassismus gibt, ist mir zumindest nie aufgefallen.


Beispielsweise in _Moonraker_ zieht doch der Bösewicht Richtung All los, um nach der Auslöschung der Menschheit mit seiner Herrenrasse die Erde wieder zu bevölkern.



> Bei Ariel gehts aber um ein Kindermärchen. Da gibts keinen Rassismus, da gehts um eine Prinzessin, die Böse Hexe, Liebe und sowas. Die könnten auch alle rote Haut mit grünen Punkten haben und die Story auf dem nem Fremden Planeten spielen, die Story würde genau so 1:1 funktionieren.


Ähm ... aus Wikipedia:
_Arielle [...] sehnt sich danach, einmal ein Mensch zu sein, und gerät mit ihrem Vater oft in Streitereien über diese „barbarischen Fischfresser“. [...]
Als Arielles Vater erfährt, dass sie einen Menschen vor dem Ertrinken gerettet und sich dabei in ihn verliebt hat, ist er außer sich vor Wut und zerstört mit seinem goldenen Dreizack eigenhändig Arielles geheimes Versteck, wo sie ihre gefundenen Souvenirs aus der Menschenwelt aufbewahrte._​
Stimmt, überhaupt kein Rassismus als Thema ... 



> Leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein. In einer Serie bleibt der Schauspieler doch gleich bei einer Rolle. Und wenn Filme gut laufen spielen die Schauspieler auch mehrere Filme. Seh da jetzt nicht wo die Veränderung herkommt. Und alle Filme einer "Figur" als Einheit zu sehen fände ich absurd. Man gucke doch mal wie viele Batmans es in Filmen und Serien gibt. Da passt dann fast gar nichts zusammen.


... und in allen Varianten der Erzählung ist Batman eben ein weißer Amerikaner mit dunklem Haar. Seine Ethnie ist vorgegeben und wird beachtet. Und als man mal einen "weiblichen Batman" haben wollte, hat man Bat*girl *erfunden.

Und es gibt ja durchaus den einen oder anderen Kontext, in dem man Varianten davon erstellen kann:


> 2001 startete DC Comics eine besondere Comicreihe, die sich "Just imagine, Stan Lee created …" nannte, in welcher der Spider-Man-Erfinder Stan Lee Geschichten schrieb, wie er die DC-Charaktere geschaffen hätte. In dieser Serie ist Batman ein Schwarzer mit dem Namen Wayne Williams.


----------



## xaan (2. August 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Die Disney Filme entstanden zu einer Zeit, wo die "weißen" Menschen sich noch bewusst waren, dass sie Federführend in der Welt sind. Heute schämt man sich dafür. Deswegen war es ganz normal und sollte heute eigentlich auch normal sein. Die Menschen werden auch irgendwann verstehen, dass nicht jeder Mensch gleich ist.


Die wirtschaftliche Überlegenheit europäischer Nationen resultiert aus deren Zugang zu leicht domestizierbaren Farm- und Arbeitstieren, nicht aus einer inhärent höheren Wertigkeit der Menschen.

https://youtu.be/JEYh5WACqEk?t=5m59s


----------



## Spiritogre (2. August 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Vielleicht war sie in dem Budget das Netflix hatte einfach nur die beste Wahl. Vielleicht hat sie sich hochgeschlafen. Wir wissen es nicht.
> Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, wie ein Schauspieler der von der Vorlage abweicht Leute triggert - sofern die Person nicht weiß ist. Mit welcher Vehemmenz immer wieder Zeter und Mordio geschrien wird, wenn ein Schauspieler mal nicht weiß ist.....danach kannste deine Uhr stellen, so verlässlich ist das.
> 
> Gleichzeitig sehe ich nicht mal annähernd so starke Aufschreie, wenn das umgekehrt passiert.
> ...


Wie gesagt, die Netflix Showrunner haben eine politische Agenda und wollen halt Diversität mit der Keule durchdrücken, deswegen der Aufschrei.

Bei Scarlet Johannson gibt es ständig auch Aufschreie, sie musste doch erst letztens Aufgrund Drucks aus der LGBT Community die Rolle eines Transgenders abgeben, weil in deren Augen nur ein Transgender das spielen durfte.
Davon ab ist die GitS Verfilmung genauso angegangen worden und viele haben sich darüber beschwert, deswegen kommst du ja sicher auch auf dieses Beispiel. Und, es wurde immerhin die Ausrede genannt, dass der Körper ja bloß eine "Shell" ist und sie im Originalkörper ja Asiatin war (siehe ihre Mutter im Film).  



Javata schrieb:


> Was is denn schlimm daran wenn man gegen Rassismus und Ausgrenzung ist und es vll nicht gut findet wenn das eigene Land Grenzlager für Einwanderer baut wo Familien systematisch getrennt werden? SInd das jetzt auf einmal gute Dinge geworden, die man unterstützen sollte?


Nein, wobei Grenzlager nun mal allerdings ein notwendiges Übel sind, oder sollen die Leute auf offener Straße schlafen und betteln? 
Es geht darum, dass das Schreiber-Team in seiner Ausübung des Berufes bei Netflix offen Politik betreibt. Und ich finde, das gehört sich nicht. Ich denke, dein Arbeitgeber würde sich bedanken, wenn du in seinem Namen Politik betreibst. Die Leute können das gerne privat machen, aber ansonsten sollen sie dort einfach ihren Job machen.



> (Außerdem gibt es keinen "neutralen" Menschen. Wer die Macht hat Botschaften zu senden und das Will macht das immer. Guck dir mal alte Disney-Filme an, die sind teils so krass rassistisch da fragt man sich heute wie sowas jemals entstehen konnte. Aber Herr Disney war halt Rassist und fand das gut)


Ach herrje, der neue empfindsame Zeitgeist, der alles rassistisch einstuft, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist. Schöne neue Welt ...


----------



## xaan (2. August 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Netflix Showrunner haben eine politische Agenda und wollen halt Diversität mit der Keule durchdrücken, deswegen der Aufschrei.


Wurde das so gesagt oder ist das die Interpretation der sich Aufregenden um einen Grund für's Aufregen zu haben?
Und wie gesagt: diese politische Ebene ist in The Witcher sowieso schon drin, kann also auch nicht mehr hinzugefügt werden. Bzw. andersherum: selbst wenn die Schauspielerin jetzt Triss' Ebenbild wäre, wäre die politische Agenda noch immer Teil der Vorlage. Sie zu entfernen wäre ebenfalls wieder eine Veränderung (und vielleicht aus dem Grund ebenso ein Missbrauch für eine Agenda - in dem Fall die Gegenteilige).

Kurz gesagt: durch ne schwarzhaarige Triss ändert sich nicht viel, außer dass Triss halt schwarze Haare hat.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bei Scarlet Johannson gibt es ständig auch Aufschreie, sie musste doch erst letztens Aufgrund Drucks aus der LGBT Community die Rolle eines Transgenders abgeben, weil in deren Augen nur ein Transgender das spielen durfte.
> Davon ab ist die GitS Verfilmung genauso angegangen worden und viele haben sich darüber beschwert, deswegen kommst du ja sicher auch auf dieses Beispiel. Und, es wurde immerhin die Ausrede genannt, dass der Körper ja bloß eine "Shell" ist und sie im Originalkörper ja Asiatin war (siehe ihre Mutter im Film).



Wie schon auf LarryMcFly geantwortet: ich schrieb ja nicht es gäbe gar keine Kritik, sondern dass der Umfang und die Vehemmenz deutlich kleiner ist.


----------



## Siriuz (2. August 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Die wirtschaftliche Überlegenheit europäischer Nationen resultiert aus deren Zugang zu leicht domestizierbaren Farm- und Arbeitstieren, nicht aus einer inhärent höheren Wertigkeit der Menschen.
> 
> https://youtu.be/JEYh5WACqEk?t=5m59s



Absoluter Nonsens. Schau dir bitte an, was Europäer die letzten 800 Jahre errreicht haben. Fast jede Technologie besitzt einen weißen Ursprung. Der Afrikaner besitzt nicht mal annähernd den gleichen IQ wie ein Europäer (durchschnitt). Ist nun mal die Genetik. Die Intelligentesten Menschen kommen sogar aus Asien!


----------



## xaan (2. August 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Absoluter Nonsens. Schau dir bitte an, was Europäer die letzten 800 Jahre errreicht haben. Fast jede Technologie besitzt einen weißen Ursprung. Der Afrikaner besitzt nicht mal annähernd den gleichen IQ wie ein Europäer (durchschnitt). Ist nun mal die Genetik. Die Intelligentesten Menschen kommen sogar aus Asien!



Ich kann an diesem Punkt nicht mehr erkennen, ob du das ernst meinst oder nur rumtrollst um zu gucken, ob sich jemand triggern lässt.
Da es kompletter Blodsinn ist spare ich es mir, darauf einzugehen.


----------



## Javata (2. August 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ein "Originalname"? Also kommen mehr Leute ins Kino, um Allan Stewart Konigsberg, Stefani Joanne Angelina Germanotta, Margaret Mary Emily Anne Hyra oder Alphonso Joseph D’Abruzzo zu sehen als wenn man deren Pseudonyme aufs Plakat schreibt?
> 
> Dennoch: Gerade Disney haut doch dauernd neue Charaktere raus, zB Elsa, Nemo, Vaiana oder eben Ariel*le* (Als ich "Ariel" schrieb, war das nur ein Wortwitz) - wieso sollte es überhaupt ein Problem für einen Disneyfilm sein, Publikum zu generieren? Die haben schon Schrottroboter, Greise, Monster, Toaster und sogar Ratten zu bekannten und beliebten Filmhelden gemacht. Die müßten schon wirklich einen Scheißhaufen als Titelhelden verwenden, damit die Leute *nicht *ins Kino kommen. Und selbst da habe ich meine Zweifel ...



Ich gehe davon aus, dass du genau verstanden hast was ich meinte. Von daher übergehe ich deine Beispiele mal. Und zu Disney: Sicher könnten sie neue Charaktere erschaffen. Aber bei einem Remake (und gerade ist ja Remake "total in") nimmt man halt was da ist, und das ist eben die Meerjungfrau. Denkt man sich da ne neue Meerjungfrau aus, ist die nur nen Abklatsch mit anderem Namen. Da kann man mMn auch beim Original bleiben.




Worrel schrieb:


> Das hat man ja auch schon in _Black Panther _gesehen, daß aufgrund des neuen Charakters keiner in den Film rein gegangen ist ... oh wait ...



Black Panther ist eine bereits existierende Comicfigur gewesen. Da hat man nicht extra was erfunden um "die Schwarzen" zu unterhalten. Daher verstehe ich nicht ganz was du meinst.



Worrel schrieb:


> Beispielsweise in _Moonraker_ zieht doch der Bösewicht Richtung All los, um nach der Auslöschung der Menschheit mit seiner Herrenrasse die Erde wieder zu bevölkern.



Stimmt. Aber wie sieht die Herrenrasse denn aus? Sind das alles "Weiße"? Ich habs echt nicht mehr im Kopf. Aber da hast dann natürlich ggf Recht.




Worrel schrieb:


> Ähm ... aus Wikipedia:
> _Arielle [...] sehnt sich danach, einmal ein Mensch zu sein, und gerät mit ihrem Vater oft in Streitereien über diese „barbarischen Fischfresser“. [...]
> Als Arielles Vater erfährt, dass sie einen Menschen vor dem Ertrinken gerettet und sich dabei in ihn verliebt hat, ist er außer sich vor Wut und zerstört mit seinem goldenen Dreizack eigenhändig Arielles geheimes Versteck, wo sie ihre gefundenen Souvenirs aus der Menschenwelt aufbewahrte._​
> Stimmt, überhaupt kein Rassismus als Thema ...



Der Rassismus bezieht sich aber nicht auf die Hautfarbe sondern eben auf die Rasse, ähnlich wie beim Witcher. Hautfarbe ist hier also egal.




Worrel schrieb:


> ... und in allen Varianten der Erzählung ist Batman eben ein weißer Amerikaner mit dunklem Haar. Seine Ethnie ist vorgegeben und wird beachtet. Und als man mal einen "weiblichen Batman" haben wollte, hat man Bat*girl *erfunden.
> 
> Und es gibt ja durchaus den einen oder anderen Kontext, in dem man Varianten davon erstellen kann:



Ah jetzt verstehe ich was du überhaupt meintest. Ich bleibe trotzdem bei meiner Meinung, dass ich es da nicht so eng sehe. Wenn die Hautfarbe eines Charakters geändert wird und die Rolle dadurch dennoch gleich bleibt habe ich persönlich damit kein Problem. Batman als Superreicher ist natürlich besser ein Weißer (gibt halt einfach deutlich mehr), es dient also der Glaubwürdigkeit. Gibt aber genug Superhelden, wo die Hautfarbe wirklich egal für die Handlung ist. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, wobei Grenzlager nun mal allerdings ein notwendiges Übel sind, oder sollen die Leute auf offener Straße schlafen und betteln?
> Es geht darum, dass das Schreiber-Team in seiner Ausübung des Berufes bei Netflix offen Politik betreibt. Und ich finde, das gehört sich nicht. Ich denke, dein Arbeitgeber würde sich bedanken, wenn du in seinem Namen Politik betreibst. Die Leute können das gerne privat machen, aber ansonsten sollen sie dort einfach ihren Job machen.
> 
> 
> Ach herrje, der neue empfindsame Zeitgeist, der alles rassistisch einstuft, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist. Schöne neue Welt ...



Du verwechselst hier Flüchtlichgslager mit Grenzlagern in denen Familien getrennt werden, Kinder bewusst von ihren Eltern. Für micht ist das ein himmelweiter Unterschied.

Und Sorry, aber hier gehts eindeutig nicht um Zeitgeist. Disney war ein Rassist, kannst ja einfach mal googlen. Das man früher rassistischer war macht bestimmte Elemente der Disney-Filme nicht weniger rassistisch. (Henry Ford zB war ebenfalls Rassist, der hat entsprechende Bücher geschrieben und Hitler Geld gespendet). Dein Kommentar zeugt von großer Ignoranz wenn du denkst es liegt am Zeitgeist...


----------



## Spiritogre (2. August 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Wurde das so gesagt oder ist das die Interpretation der sich Aufregenden um einen Grund für's Aufregen zu haben?
> Und wie gesagt: diese politische Ebene ist in The Witcher sowieso schon drin, kann also auch nicht mehr hinzugefügt werden. Bzw. andersherum: selbst wenn die Schauspielerin jetzt Triss' Ebenbild wäre, wäre die politische Agenda noch immer Teil der Vorlage. Sie zu entfernen wäre ebenfalls wieder eine Veränderung (und vielleicht aus dem Grund ebenso ein Missbrauch für eine Agenda - in dem Fall die Gegenteilige).
> 
> Kurz gesagt: durch ne schwarzhaarige Triss ändert sich nicht viel, außer dass Triss halt schwarze Haare hat.



Was wurde gesagt? Dass die Schreibercrew politisch engagiert ist kannst du einfach feststellen, indem du auf Twitter gehst.

In diesem Fall ist es aber keine schwarzhaarige Triss sondern eine indische, die Schauspielerin ist Engländerin indischer Abstammung.



xaan schrieb:


> Ich kann an diesem Punkt nicht mehr erkennen, ob du das ernst meinst oder nur rumtrollst um zu gucken, ob sich jemand triggern lässt.
> Da es kompletter Blodsinn ist spare ich es mir, darauf einzugehen.


Das dumme ist, es ist kein Blödsinn auch wenn es in den heutigen Tenor der "alle Menschen sind gleich" nicht reinpasst. Im "Rassenschnitt" (sorry für das Wort) sind Asiaten am physisch schwächsten aber psychisch intelligentesten während Schwarze am physisch stärksten sind aber den geringsten IQ haben. Natürlich sind aber die jeweiligen Schnittmengen riesig.



Javata schrieb:


> Du verwechselst hier Flüchtlichgslager mit Grenzlagern in denen Familien getrennt werden, Kinder bewusst von ihren Eltern. Für micht ist das ein himmelweiter Unterschied.


Hast du dich mal mit Asylpolitik beschäftigt? Dass Familienmitglieder getrennt bewertet werden und Kinder und oder Ehepartner später nachreisen ist absolut üblich, z.B. dann wenn Frau und Kinder zunächst in einem anderen Land untergekommen waren oder eine andere Nationalität haben. 
Ich habe genug mit Asylanten zu tun gehabt, um da einige Beispiele zu kennen. Und die finden das zwar nicht schön, regen sich da aber auch nicht übertrieben drüber auf.



> Und Sorry, aber hier gehts eindeutig nicht um Zeitgeist. Disney war ein Rassist, kannst ja einfach mal googlen. Das man früher rassistischer war macht bestimmte Elemente der Disney-Filme nicht weniger rassistisch. (Henry Ford zB war ebenfalls Rassist, der hat entsprechende Bücher geschrieben und Hitler Geld gespendet). Dein Kommentar zeugt von großer Ignoranz wenn du denkst es liegt am Zeitgeist...


Es liegt am Zeitgeist. Ansonsten streite ich mich über sowas sicher nicht. Empfindliche Naturen sehen heute ohnehin in allem und jedem Rassismus.


----------



## Worrel (2. August 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Sicher könnten sie neue Charaktere erschaffen. Aber bei einem Remake (und gerade ist ja Remake "total in") nimmt man halt was da ist, und das ist eben die Meerjungfrau. Denkt man sich da ne neue Meerjungfrau aus, ist die nur nen Abklatsch mit anderem Namen. Da kann man mMn auch beim Original bleiben.


Warum das Original verhunzen, wenn man doch alternative Charaktere erstellen kann, die dann sogar mit ihren anderen Eigenschaften und Ansichten einen Diskurs der Unterschiede innerhalb der Handlung behandeln können?



> Black Panther ist eine bereits existierende Comicfigur gewesen. Da hat man nicht extra was erfunden um "die Schwarzen" zu unterhalten. Daher verstehe ich nicht ganz was du meinst.


Und wie viele der Kinogänger sind wegen des Comics da rein gegangen? und wie viele, weil die Figur Schwarz war? Und wie viele wäre in einen "Black Batman" Film rein gegangen?



> Stimmt. Aber wie sieht die Herrenrasse denn aus? Sind das alles "Weiße"? Ich habs echt nicht mehr im Kopf. Aber da hast dann natürlich ggf Recht.


Ups, schon im Trailer ist ein Schwarzer mit dabei ... da hatte ich jetzt eine ganz andere Ansammlung an Herrenmenschen vorm geistigen Auge ...



> Der Rassismus bezieht sich [...] eben auf die Rasse


Danke, daß du mir zustimmst, daß in _Arielle _Rassismus vorhanden ist, denn genau das war meine Aussage.



> Ah jetzt verstehe ich was du überhaupt meintest. Ich bleibe trotzdem bei meiner Meinung, dass ich es da nicht so eng sehe. Wenn die Hautfarbe eines Charakters geändert wird und die Rolle dadurch dennoch gleich bleibt habe ich persönlich damit kein Problem. Batman als Superreicher ist natürlich besser ein Weißer (gibt halt einfach deutlich mehr), es dient also der Glaubwürdigkeit. Gibt aber genug Superhelden, wo die Hautfarbe wirklich egal für die Handlung ist.


Und es gibt auch genügend Möglichkeiten einen anderen Batman zu zeigen, ohne Batmans Charakter zu ändern - siehe zB Black Panther, Iron Man, Catwoman, Spiderman.


----------



## Worrel (2. August 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich kann an diesem Punkt nicht mehr erkennen, ob du das ernst meinst oder nur rumtrollst um zu gucken, ob sich jemand triggern lässt.
> Da es kompletter Blodsinn ist spare ich es mir, darauf einzugehen.


Ich kann dir sagen, was da getriggert wird: Daß ich diesen puren Rassismus gemeldet habe. Wenn das sein Ziel war: Gern geschehen.


----------



## xaan (2. August 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was wurde gesagt? Dass die Schreibercrew politisch engagiert ist kannst du einfach feststellen, indem du auf Twitter gehst.


Und haben sie explizit gesagt, dass sich ihr politisches Engagement in ihrer Arbeit niederschlagen wird?
Selbst wenn die antwort ja lautet: sie können The Witcher nicht um das Rassismus-Thema anreichern, denn das ist schon drin.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> In diesem Fall ist es aber keine schwarzhaarige Triss sondern eine indische, die Schauspielerin ist Engländerin indischer Abstammung.


Joa....und? 
Wo die Frau her kommt ist mir völlig Latte. Triss hat keine reale Nationalität. Triss ist eine Fantasiefigur aus einem Fantasiemärchenland.
Die Schauspielerin muss halt ne gute Triss spielen können. Ob sie das kann, kann ich noch nicht beurteilen. Aber ihre Haarfarbe ist sicher kein Grund warum sie das nicht können sollte.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das dumme ist, es ist kein Blödsinn auch wenn es in den heutigen Tenor der "alle Menschen sind gleich" nicht reinpasst. Im "Rassenschnitt" (sorry für das Wort) sind Asiaten am physisch schwächsten aber psychisch intelligentesten während Schwarze am physisch stärksten sind aber den geringsten IQ haben. Natürlich sind aber die jeweiligen Schnittmengen riesig.


Bleibt halt die Frage ob die Ursache dafür in genetischer Veranlagung liegt oder nicht eher in Zugang zu Bildung, kultureller und wirtschaftlicher Wertschätung von Bildung etc. Nature vs. Nurture sozusagen.
Den Schluss "Menschen mit Hautfarbe X sind von natur aus dümmer" kann man jedenfalls nicht so einfach ziehen, solange es plausible andere Erklärungen gibt.

Wie z.B. das Video, das ich explizit deshalb verlinkt habe.
https://youtu.be/JEYh5WACqEk?t=10m10s

"The game of civilization hast nothing to do with the players and everything to do with the map".

Edit/Nachtrag: weil es hier gerade so schön passt. Du hattest in einem anderen Thread mal beklagt, dass du immer ungerecht als politisch rechts eingeordnet wirst und dir nicht erklären kannst wieso. Nun, dieses Posting von dir gerade erklärt wieso. Ganzen Völkern (nicht einzelpersonen) bestimmte Fähigkeiten zu- oder abzusprechen allein auf einer genetischen Veranlagung (die du nur annimmst, denn Belege gibt es dafür nicht), ist die QUINTESSENZ von Rassismus. Das ist buch-stäb-lich das, was Rassismus in seiner Reinform bedeutet.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hast du dich mal mit Asylpolitik beschäftigt? Dass Familienmitglieder getrennt bewertet werden und Kinder und oder Ehepartner später nachreisen ist absolut üblich, z.B. dann wenn Frau und Kinder zunächst in einem anderen Land untergekommen waren oder eine andere Nationalität haben.
> Ich habe genug mit Asylanten zu tun gehabt, um da einige Beispiele zu kennen. Und die finden das zwar nicht schön, regen sich da aber auch nicht übertrieben drüber auf.


Auch wenn das nicht an mich gerichtet war antworte ich mal: Deutschland baut da ganz bewusst Hürden auf um Abschreckungseffekte zu erzeugen.

So dürfen etwa minderjährige Geflüchtete ihre Eltern nachholen - nicht aber ihre gleichaltrigen Geschwister. Ja tolle Wurst. Welche Entscheidung sollen Eltern da treffen?
https://www.unhcr.org/dach/de/services/faq/faq-familienzusammenfuehrung

Erst kürzlich gab es den Fall, dass ein Geflüchteter Syrer nach Spanien abgeschoben wurde - denn dort war er erstmalig in die EU eingereist - OBWOHL seine KOMPLETTE Familie in Deutschland lebt. Vater hat hier eine Arbeit. Mutter hat hier eine Arbeit. Bruder hat eine Ausbildungsstelle. Aber den Typen, den schieben wir jetzt mal nach Spanien ab, weil muss so, weil haben wir so in ein Gesetz geschrieben, sorry, da können wir jetzt echt nichts mehr machen....?
Das war der Fall, der auch hier (in einem anderen Thread) diskutiert wurde. Der mit den Protesten in Leipzig. Wo sich dann die Polizei bitterlich beklagt hat, dass diese blöden Demonstranten die Abschiebung so schwer gemacht haben.

Die Asylpolitik in Deutschland verfolgt bewusst zwei Ziele:
-Integration um jeden Preis verhindern (sonst bauen die sich noch ne Existenz auf und gehen nicht mehr, siehe türkische "Gast"arbeiter)
-Abschreckung durch soziale Kälte (subsidiärer Schutz statt echtem Bleiberecht. Hürden für Familiennachzug. keine Arbeitserlaubnis -> keine Möglichkeite eine Existenz zu schaffen und auf eigenen Beinen zu stehen, Abhängigkeit vom Steuerzahler statt selbst Steuern zu zahlen...)


----------



## Gast1664917803 (2. August 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Wie schon auf LarryMcFly geantwortet: ich schrieb ja nicht es gäbe gar keine Kritik, sondern dass der Umfang und die Vehemmenz deutlich kleiner ist.



Eigentlich wollte ich nicht mehr darauf eingehen, aber weil du es wiederholst:
In deiner persönlichen Bubble ist "Umfang und die Vehemenz deutlich kleiner", in meiner Bubble ist die Kritik in etwa gleich stark.
Ich bezweifle arg, daß du irgendwelche belastbaren Fakten bzw. Quellen hast (wäre mir neu wenn statista so etwas wertet), die deine Behauptung beweisen.


----------



## Spiritogre (2. August 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Bleibt halt die Frage ob die Ursache dafür in genetischer Veranlagung liegt oder nicht eher in Zugang zu Bildung, kultureller und wirtschaftlicher Wertschätung von Bildung etc. Nature vs. Nurture sozusagen.
> Den Schluss "Menschen mit Hautfarbe X sind von natur aus dümmer" kann man jedenfalls nicht so einfach ziehen, solange es plausible andere Erklärungen gibt.
> 
> Wie z.B. das Video, das ich explizit deshalb verlinkt habe.
> ...


Oh Belege gibt es, nur sind die heutzutage natürlich unbequem. Es hat auch eben NICHTS mit Rassismus zu tun, wenn man an Ethnien oder Geschlechtern bestimmte psychische und physische Unterschiede ausmacht sondern eben rein mit Biologie. Und die Natur ist nicht rassistisch sondern an die Anpassung an die Lebensumstände geeicht. 

Nur wie gesagt, die heutige Political Correctness scheint hervorragend im Leugnen von Tatsachen, wenn es nicht in ihre Agenda passt. Alles muss schließlich gleichgeschaltet sein, Unterschiede und Vielfalt sind ja auch so schrecklich ...

Dabei gibt es ein ganz einfaches Beispiel um physische Unterschiede zu sehen, das kann jeder! Nämlich in der Leichtathletik. Die wird fast ausschließlich von Schwarzen dominiert. Während Asiaten fast keine Rolle spielen. 

Und natürlich sind sämtliche PISA Studien, IQ Tests etc. pp. gute Belege, das hat nichts mit Zugang zu Bildung zu tun, getestet werden ja letztlich vergleichbare Gruppen.


----------



## xaan (2. August 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Oh Belege gibt es, nur sind die heutzutage natürlich unbequem.



Vor allem aber sind sie nicht überzeugend. Speziell dann wenn sie bestenfalls auf Indizien beruhen und andere - naheliegendere - Erklärungen konsequent zu ignorieren. Es bekommt dann schnell den Geschmack, dass da genau der eine Schluss gezogen wird, der gezogen werden soll während alles Widersprüchliche einfach gar nicht angesprochen wird, selbst wenn es zwei mal als Gegenargument kommt.

Ich lade dich en drittes mal dazu ein mir zu erklären, wieso die im von mir gerösteten Video genannten Umstände keine viel bessere Erklärung für die wirtschaftliche Rückständigkeit der Kolonial"ziele" in Amerika und Afrika gewesen sein sollen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (2. August 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Erst kürzlich gab es den Fall, dass ein Geflüchteter Syrer nach Spanien abgeschoben wurde - denn dort war er erstmalig in die EU eingereist - OBWOHL seine KOMPLETTE Familie in Deutschland lebt. Vater hat hier eine Arbeit. Mutter hat hier eine Arbeit. Bruder hat eine Ausbildungsstelle. Aber den Typen, den schieben wir jetzt mal nach Spanien ab, weil muss so, weil haben wir so in ein Gesetz geschrieben, sorry, da können wir jetzt echt nichts mehr machen....?
> Das war der Fall, der auch hier (in einem anderen Thread) diskutiert wurde. Der mit den Protesten in Leipzig. Wo sich dann die Polizei bitterlich beklagt hat, dass diese blöden Demonstranten die Abschiebung so schwer gemacht haben.
> Die Asylpolitik in Deutschland verfolgt bewusst zwei Ziele:
> -Integration um jeden Preis verhindern (sonst bauen die sich noch ne Existenz auf und gehen nicht mehr, siehe türkische "Gast"arbeiter)
> -Abschreckung durch soziale Kälte (subsidiärer Schutz statt echtem Bleiberecht. Hürden für Familiennachzug. keine Arbeitserlaubnis -> keine Möglichkeite eine Existenz zu schaffen und auf eigenen Beinen zu stehen, Abhängigkeit vom Steuerzahler statt selbst Steuern zu zahlen...)



Ja schon scheiße wenn es Gesetze gibt die einem nicht passen, die kann man dann umgehen, ignorieren etc., aber wehe die "anderen" halten sich nicht daran wenn es selber einem dann doch mal passt.
Hier werden mal wieder die Begriffe und ihre entsprechenden Merkmale hinsichtlich Flüchtlingen, Migranten und Asylanten fröhlich durcheinander gemischt.
Wozu eine vollumfängliche Integration wenn der Status derlei gestaltet ist, daß die echten politischen bzw. vor Krieg geflüchteten Personen auf absehbare Zeit wieder in ihr Heimatland zurück kehren sollen? 
Gerade aufgrund der Erfahrungen mit den türkischen Gastarbeitern wurden die Vorraussetzungen angepasst.
Aber hey keine Sorge, die dürfen letztendlich eh alle bleiben - bei über einer halben Million Duldungen von abgelehnten Asylbewerbern (mit allen Tricks rausgerechnet dann "nur" noch eine Viertelmillion), geht es nämlich genau nach diesem Prinzip.
Bist du erstmal da, bleibst du auch.
Für die extremen Rechten auf der einen Seite macht man ein bisschen Abschiebungsshow und für die extremen Linken gibts damit auch was zum dagegen Aufplustern und sich gut fühlen und alle sind glücklich.


----------



## Spiritogre (2. August 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Vor allem aber sind sie nicht überzeugend. Speziell dann wenn sie bestenfalls auf Indizien beruhen und andere - naheliegendere - Erklärungen konsequent zu ignorieren. Es bekommt dann schnell den Geschmack, dass da genau der eine Schluss gezogen wird, der gezogen werden soll während alles Widersprüchliche einfach gar nicht angesprochen wird, selbst wenn es zwei mal als Gegenargument kommt.



Oh, sie sind wissenschaftlich und ideologiefrei. Also absolut überzeugend. Wie ich bereits anführte passen sie nur einigen Leuten nicht in den Kram weil sie ihre Religion demontieren.

Die Linken sind da das genaue Gegenstück der Rechten. Die Nazis suchten ethnische Unterschiede um denen eine Wertigkeiten zuzuordnen, die Linken versuchen jeglichen Unterschied abzustreiten. 
Dabei sind zumindest die physischen nun einmal auf den ersten Blick sichtbar und die psychischen sind belegt. 

Und das ist eben eine reine Feststellung und KEINE Wertung.


----------



## xaan (2. August 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ja schon scheiße wenn es Gesetze gibt die einem nicht passen, die kann man dann umgehen, ignorieren etc., aber wehe die "anderen" halten sich nicht daran wenn es selber einem dann doch mal passt.


Gesetze sind keine Naturgewalten sondern menschengemacht um einen Zweck zu verfolgen. Sie bedürfen daher eine Begründung die über "wurde halt so entschieden" hinaus geht. Insbesondere muss der Zweck einer sein, der es rechtfertigt Familien voneinander zu trennen.



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Wozu eine vollumfängliche Integration wenn der Status derlei gestaltet ist, daß die echten politischen bzw. vor Krieg geflüchteten Personen auf absehbare Zeit wieder in ihr Heimatland zurück kehren sollen?


1. Wieso denn nicht? 
2. Du als Experte kannst mir sicher sagen, wann wir mit einem Ende des Bürgerkriegs in Syrien rechnen können. Oder wann Homosexuelle in islamisch geprägten Staaten nicht mehr verfolgt werden.



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Gerade aufgrund der Erfahrungen mit den türkischen Gastarbeitern wurden die Vorraussetzungen angepasst.


Ah? Undwelche Erfahrungen waren das? Dass die nicht mehr gingen, nachdem sie hier eine Existenz haben? Und das war schlimm weil....?
Ernsthaft, warum muss das verhindert werden?


----------



## xaan (2. August 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Oh, sie sind wissenschaftlich und ideologiefrei.



Es sind bestenfalls Indizien, abgeleitet aus der wirtschaftlichen Unterlegenheit die die Kolonialmächte in Amerika und Afrika vorhanden. Ideologisch behaftet werden sie, wenn alle anderen Erklärungsansätze konsequent ignoriert werden.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (2. August 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Gesetze sind keine Naturgewalten sondern menschengemacht um einen Zweck zu verfolgen. Sie bedürfen daher eine Begründung die über "wurde halt so entschieden" hinaus geht. Insbesondere muss der Zweck einer sein, der es rechtfertigt Familien voneinander zu trennen.



In besagtem Fall ging es um einen 23! Jahre alten kurdischen Syrer der über die Route Marokko - Spanien - Deutschland eingereist ist und in Spanien einen Asylantrag gestellt hatte.
Kannst du mir mal erkären, wieso ein 23-jähriger und damit klar erwachsener Mann, ein Anrecht auf Familienzusammenführung haben sollte, nur weil er mit den vorherigen Antragsstellern - die diesen in Deutschland gestellt - haben verwandt ist?
Der gerade auch in Hinblick seines Alters und der entsprechenden Selbstständigkeit seinen Antrag in Spanien gestellt hat und damit sich klar entschieden hat wo sein Antrag bearbeitet werden soll(bitte keine Märchen er wußte das nicht, so zu tun als wären alle Syrer unselbsständig und ungebildet ist einfach nur rassistisch)?
Müßte dann nicht auch der 26-jährige Cousin dritten Grades ein Anrecht haben, weil er so sehr an seiner Verwandtschaft hängt?
Wir sprechen hier nicht von Minderjährigen (und auch da ist der Missbrauch als sogenanntes Ankerkind so eine Sache, die aber das Thema und meine Zeit sprengen würde)!
Also...sollte das ein Witz sein? 




xaan schrieb:


> 1. Wieso denn nicht?*



Wieso denn doch?



xaan schrieb:


> 2. Du als Experte kannst mir sicher sagen, wann wir mit einem Ende des Bürgerkriegs in Syrien rechnen können. Oder wann Homosexuelle in islamisch geprägten Staaten nicht mehr verfolgt werden.



Der Bürgerkrieg liegt in seinen letzten Atemzügen, Idlib ist die letzte Hochburg der Freien Syrischen Armee, als ausgwiesener Superexperte werden noch zwei Jahre ins Land gehen bevor der Krieg zu einem Ende kommen kann.
Guckst du Karte https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/68/Syrian_Civil_War_map.svg (grün sind die letzten Reste..gelb sind unter anderem die Kurden/YPG die nicht gegen die Regierung kämpfen)
Habe ich behauptet das Homosexuelle keine Schutzstatus nach § 3 Abs. 1 AsylG, § 60 Abs. 1 AufenthG Flüchtlingsschutz bekommen oder verdienen und damit zu der kleinen Gruppe von *Flüchtlingen* gehören? (Abgesehen, das für diesen Status nur "schwul" oder "gay" sagen zu können, obwohl hetero, nicht ausreicht.) 
Netter Versuch, probiers noch mal...

Den Rest erspar ich mir ehrlich gesagt.
Genauso wie ich es ablehne mit extremen Rechten zu "debatieren", da sie keine Debatte sondern nur ihre subjektive Meinung (die natürlich total objektiv ist) durchdrücken wollen (mit entsprechenden fadenscheinigen Argumenten auf die dann nach Zerlegung die nächsten fadenscheinigen Argumente kommen), lehne ich die gleiche Handlungsweise aus dem anderen Spektrum genauso ab.
*= Das Ziel ist den Gegenüber so viel Zeit zu kosten bis er aufgibt.
Vollkommen sinnlos.


----------



## Siriuz (2. August 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich kann an diesem Punkt nicht mehr erkennen, ob du das ernst meinst oder nur rumtrollst um zu gucken, ob sich jemand triggern lässt.
> Da es kompletter Blodsinn ist spare ich es mir, darauf einzugehen.



Nö, meine das total ernst. Einfach mal sich informieren, ist gar nicht so schwer. Sind offizielle Studien. Aber ich weiß, die Wahrheit tut einfach weh.


----------



## Javata (2. August 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Warum das Original verhunzen, wenn man doch alternative Charaktere erstellen kann, die dann sogar mit ihren anderen Eigenschaften und Ansichten einen Diskurs der Unterschiede innerhalb der Handlung behandeln können?



Verhunzen liegt hier halt im Auge des Betrachters. Und ich denke wir sind hier schlicht nicht einer Meinung, ist ja aber auch nicht schlimm. Zwingt einen ja keinen Filme zu gucken die man nicht mag.



Worrel schrieb:


> Und wie viele der Kinogänger sind wegen des Comics da rein gegangen? und wie viele, weil die Figur Schwarz war? Und wie viele wäre in einen "Black Batman" Film rein gegangen?



Hypothetische Fragen die man schlecht beantworten kann, aber das weißt du auch selbst. Man wird ja nicht an der Kinokasse befragt



Worrel schrieb:


> Ups, schon im Trailer ist ein Schwarzer mit dabei ... da hatte ich jetzt eine ganz andere Ansammlung an Herrenmenschen vorm geistigen Auge ...



Rein aus Interesse weißt du jetzt aber nicht zufällig was denn die Herrenrasse im Bond gewesen wäre bzw hätte sein sollen?



Worrel schrieb:


> Danke, daß du mir zustimmst, daß in _Arielle _Rassismus vorhanden ist, denn genau das war meine Aussage.



Wie gesagt, Rassismus im Sinne des Wortes ja aber nicht wegen der Hautfarbe der gleichen Rasse. Ein doch schon großér Unterschied.


----------



## Javata (2. August 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Nö, meine das total ernst. Einfach mal sich informieren, ist gar nicht so schwer. Sind offizielle Studien. Aber ich weiß, die Wahrheit tut einfach weh.



DIr ist klar, dass viele Dinge der "weißen Welt" ursprünglich nicht von "uns" kommen und deine Aussage total lächerlich ist?

Unsere Zahlen sind nicht unsere, Schießpulver und damit verbunden Gewehr und Rakete, Kompass, Papiergeld, frühe Medizin, erste "Flugzeuge", Astronomie aber auch Dinge wie eine Gitarre, Zahnbürste, Lupe und vieles mehr haben wir nicht in Europa erfunden. Europa war im Mittelalter ziemlich "dunkel" bevor der Islam kam und wir einiges schlicht geklaut/kopiert haben. Und auch die ersten Hochkulturen der Geschichte waren keine europäischen. Das in jüngere Vergangenheit die weißen Industriestaaten deutlich weiter vorne liegen beruht viel mehr auf der teils jahrhunderte langen Ausbeutung andere, Stichwort Kolonalismus/Imperialismus. Das hat aber wenig mit Überlegenheit zu tun sonder schlicht damit, dass der Europäer ansich gerne erobert hat und einen rohstoffreichen Erdteil erwischt hat (was der Normade in der Wüste halt nicht behaupten kann).


----------



## xaan (3. August 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Wieso denn doch?


1. Weil es ethisch richtig ist. Weil es human ist.
2: Weil Deutschland mehr davon profitiert, wenn die Enwanderer keine Steuergelder verbrauchen, sondern stattdessen ihr eigenes Einkommen haben, Steuern zahlen, eventuell sogar Unternehmen gründen (und sei es auch nur eine Dönerbude oder ein Restaurant) und damit Arbeitsplätze schaffen.
Davon die Flüchtlinge am Aufbau einer Existenz zu hindern hat niemand was. Nicht die Flüchtlinge, nicht Deutschland, nicht das Gemeinwesen, nicht die Steuerkasse. Niemand.

So, und jetzt du: warum soll man diesen vernünftigen und intelligenten Weg nicht gehen?



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> In besagtem Fall ging es um einen 23! Jahre alten kurdischen Syrer der über die Route Marokko - Spanien - Deutschland eingereist ist und in Spanien einen Asylantrag gestellt hatte.
> Kannst du mir mal erkären, wieso ein 23-jähriger und damit klar erwachsener Mann, ein Anrecht auf Familienzusammenführung haben sollte, nur weil er mit den vorherigen Antragsstellern - die diesen in Deutschland gestellt - haben verwandt ist?
> Der gerade auch in Hinblick seines Alters und der entsprechenden Selbstständigkeit seinen Antrag in Spanien gestellt hat und damit sich klar entschieden hat wo sein Antrag bearbeitet werden soll(bitte keine Märchen er wußte das nicht, so zu tun als wären alle Syrer unselbsständig und ungebildet ist einfach nur rassistisch)?
> Müßte dann nicht auch der 26-jährige Cousin dritten Grades ein Anrecht haben, weil er so sehr an seiner Verwandtschaft hängt?
> ...



1. Der Mensch musste seinen Asylantrag in Spanien stellen, denn so will es die aktuelle Regelung. Die Menschen stellen ihren Antrag dort, wo sie Europa betreten. Das ist Absicht so, denn - oh Zufall - Deutschland liegt nicht an der Mittelmeerküste.

2. Was spricht dagegen dem Menschen - ungeachtet seines Alters - zu erlauben, im selben Land zu leben wie seine Familie ersten Grades? Wir sprechen hier nicht von Schwippschwagern sondern von Eltern und Geschwistern.
Und bitte, eine Begründung die nicht lautet "na weil wir es so ins Gesetz geschrieben haben". Wenn du so kommst lautet meine nächste Frage welcher Zweck damit erreicht werden soll und ob das human und ethisch vertretbar ist.



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Der Bürgerkrieg liegt in seinen letzten Atemzügen, Idlib ist die letzte Hochburg der Freien Syrischen Armee, als ausgwiesener Superexperte werden noch zwei Jahre ins Land gehen bevor der Krieg zu einem Ende kommen kann.
> Guckst du Karte https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/68/Syrian_Civil_War_map.svg (grün sind die letzten Reste..gelb sind unter anderem die Kurden/YPG die nicht gegen die Regierung kämpfen)


Aha? Das heißt? Wie lange? Werd' mal konkret.



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Habe ich behauptet das Homosexuelle keine Schutzstatus nach § 3 Abs. 1 AsylG, § 60 Abs. 1 AufenthG Flüchtlingsschutz bekommen oder verdienen und damit zu der kleinen Gruppe von Flüchtlingen gehören?


Nö, aber du hast impliziert dass die hier schutzsuchenden Menschen ja nur kurzzeitig hier sein werden. Da liegt die Frage wann denn die Verfolgung Andersartiger bzw. anders Denkender in deren Herkunftsländern aufhört doch wohl sehr nahe, oder?


----------



## xaan (3. August 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Nö, meine das total ernst. Einfach mal sich informieren, ist gar nicht so schwer. Sind offizielle Studien. Aber ich weiß, die Wahrheit tut einfach weh.


Deswegen hast du auch gleich mal keinen Link mitgeliefert. Ich behauptet: solche Studien existieren nicht bzw. das was in diese Richtung existiert ist bei jedem vernünftigen Peer Review durchgefallen. Falls du Gegenbeweise hast -> link.


----------



## Worrel (3. August 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Hypothetische Fragen die man schlecht beantworten kann, aber das weißt du auch selbst. Man wird ja nicht an der Kinokasse befragt


Richtig. Deshalb hab ich das ja auch als Fragen zum Selbsteinschätzen geschrieben. 



> Rein aus Interesse weißt du jetzt aber nicht zufällig was denn die Herrenrasse im Bond gewesen wäre bzw hätte sein sollen?


Ich hab da ein Bild vor Augen mit blonden Männern und Frauen (wahrscheinlich auch blauäugig), die in hellblauen Uniformen à la TOS Star Trek herumlaufen. Und ich meine eben, das wäre in einem Bondfilm gewesen. Das ist aber auch schon Jahrzehnte her und daher könnte es durchaus auch ein nicht-Bond Film gewesen sein ...



> Wie gesagt, Rassismus im Sinne des Wortes ja aber nicht wegen der Hautfarbe der gleichen Rasse. Ein doch schon großér Unterschied.


Rassismus ist Rassismus und bei weitem nicht auf die Hautfarbe beschränkt. Und es ging eben um die Aussage, daß in Märchenfilmen kein Rassismus vorkäme - nicht darum, daß in Märchenfilmen kein "Rassismus, der auf Hautfarben Unterschieden basiert", vorkäme.


----------



## Siriuz (3. August 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Deswegen hast du auch gleich mal keinen Link mitgeliefert. Ich behauptet: solche Studien existieren nicht bzw. das was in diese Richtung existiert ist bei jedem vernünftigen Peer Review durchgefallen. Falls du Gegenbeweise hast -> link.



Darfst du dir gerne ergoogeln. Einfach mal nach durchschnittlicher Intelligenz Weltweit suchen, ganz einfach. Bekommst du auch hin!


----------



## xaan (3. August 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Darfst du dir gerne ergoogeln. Einfach mal nach durchschnittlicher Intelligenz Weltweit suchen, ganz einfach. Bekommst du auch hin!


Ich werde den Teufel tun und stundenlang nach etwas googeln das es nicht gibt.
Du behauptest es gäbe solche Studien, dann verlinke sie auch. Die Beweislast liegt auf demjenigen, der die Behauptung aufstellt.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. August 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Es sind bestenfalls Indizien, abgeleitet aus der wirtschaftlichen Unterlegenheit die die Kolonialmächte in Amerika und Afrika vorhanden. Ideologisch behaftet werden sie, wenn alle anderen Erklärungsansätze konsequent ignoriert werden.



Dir ist schon klar, dass es seit über 100 Jahren keine Kolonialmächte mehr gibt? Das ist das typische Geschwafel. 
Andere Länder schaffen es in wenigen Jahren sich zu entwickeln, sobald sich Demokratie und freie Wirtschaft entfalten können. Siehe Japan nach dem 2. WK und Süd Korea nach Ende der Diktatur in den 80ern. 
Zufällig asiatische Länder, in denen unterdrückende Religionen auch keine Rolle spielen.

Im übrigen finde ich es hochgradig rassistisch den einzelnen Ethnien ihre Einzigartigkeiten absprechen zu wollen, ganz im Sinne einer Kommunistischen bzw. Linken Gleichschaltung. Jeder Mensch ist letztlich ein Individuum und nicht gleich. Das macht einen klugen Menschen nicht mehr wert als einen dummen, jeder Mensch ist gleich viel wert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. August 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Absoluter Nonsens. Schau dir bitte an, was Europäer die letzten 800 Jahre errreicht haben. Fast jede Technologie besitzt einen weißen Ursprung. Der Afrikaner besitzt nicht mal annähernd den gleichen IQ wie ein Europäer (durchschnitt). Ist nun mal die Genetik. Die Intelligentesten Menschen kommen sogar aus Asien!


Wie erklärst du dir dann schwarze Anwälte, Doktoren etc.? Genetisch sind das Negriden (also Afrikaner). Solche Jobs können nur Leute erhalten, die auch einen gewissen IQ aufweisen. 

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Das hat mit Genetik nichts zu tun. Wenn überhaupt ist ein Afrikaner nicht aufgrund seiner Eigenschaft als Afrikaner ungebildet, sondern aufgrund der dort herrschenden Lebensumständen, die im Durchschnitt nunmal schlechter sind, als bei uns.

Lass mal einen "Weißen" sein Leben lang im Dschungel leben, von klein auf. Was glaubst du, was passiert? Folgendes wird passieren: Sofern er überhaupt überlebt (die Chance dafür ist sowieso verschwindend gering) wird er körperlich kräftiger sein, als der Durchschnitt. Er wird Überlebensfähigkeiten entwickeln. Aber er wird keine Bildung erhalten. Er wird zu sozialer Interaktion, wie wir es kennen, nicht fähig sein. Weil er es nie gelernt hat. Um es kurz zu machen: Sein IQ wird nicht höher sein als der eines Afrikaners oder what ever. 

Natürlich hat jeder Mensch gewisse individuelle Anlagen. Dem einen fällt beispielsweise Mathe leichter als dem anderen. Der andere widerum ist talentierter im Sport. Aber letztlich kann man das alles durch Lernen und Erfahrungen ausgleichen. Und das hat ziemlich wenig mit Genetik zu tun, sondern mit den Lebensumständen (Soziales Umfeld, wirtschaftliche Verhältnisse etc.) zu tun. 

Im Umkehrschluss heißt das: Du bist nicht intelligenter als ein Afrikaner, nur weil du weiß bist. Du bist intelligenter, weil du gelernt hast. Weil du Bildung und vergleichsweise gesunde Lebensumstände erfahren hast. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Oh, sie sind wissenschaftlich und ideologiefrei. Also absolut überzeugend. Wie ich bereits anführte passen sie nur einigen Leuten nicht in den Kram weil sie ihre Religion demontieren.
> 
> Die Linken sind da das genaue Gegenstück der Rechten. Die Nazis suchten ethnische Unterschiede um denen eine Wertigkeiten zuzuordnen, die Linken versuchen jeglichen Unterschied abzustreiten.
> Dabei sind zumindest die physischen nun einmal auf den ersten Blick sichtbar und die psychischen sind belegt.
> ...


Die Linken, zu denen du dich ja laut eigener Aussage in einem anderen Thread selbst zählst,  streiten Unterschiede nicht ab, sondern nehmen sie eher als bereichernd wahr. 

Ich verstehe nicht, wie du immer wieder zu glauben scheinst, dass irgendwelche "Extreme" repräsentativ für alle sind. Bzw. schiebst du andere gern in eine "extreme" Ecke, egal was man sagt. Das hast du auch bei mir und anderen schon des öfteren versucht. 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Die Disney Filme entstanden zu einer Zeit, wo die "weißen" Menschen sich noch bewusst waren, dass sie Federführend in der Welt sind. Heute schämt man sich dafür. Deswegen war es ganz normal und sollte heute eigentlich auch normal sein. Die Menschen werden auch irgendwann verstehen, dass nicht jeder Mensch gleich ist.


Natürlich ist nicht jeder Mensch gleich. Jeder hat nunmal unterschiedliche physische und kognitive Eigenschaften, Mängel, Vorteile gegenüber anderen etc. Und auch jeweils andere Bedürfnisse. Verwechsel hier aber "*Gleichberechtigung*"  und *Gleichwertigkeit* nicht mit "Gleichschaltung". Gleichschaltung kann nicht funktionieren. Man kann einen Elefanten ja nicht auf einen Baum klettern lassen. Geht nicht. Aber Gleichberechtigung und Gleichwertigkeit ist durchaus drin und das ist der Punkt, der angestrebt wird.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Im übrigen finde ich es hochgradig rassistisch den einzelnen Ethnien ihre Einzigartigkeiten absprechen zu wollen, ganz im Sinne einer Kommunistischen bzw. Linken Gleichschaltung.


Jetzt hätte ich aber gern explizite Belege dafür, dass das irgendjemand exakt so gesagt hat. Wie gesagt, es geht im Grunde nicht um Gleichschaltung, sondern um Gleichwertigkeit. Das sind zwei Paar Schuhe, mein Lieber. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch ist letztlich ein Individuum und nicht gleich. Das macht einen klugen Menschen nicht mehr wert als einen dummen, jeder Mensch ist gleich viel wert.


Da sind wir uns ja wenigstens einig.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. August 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Linken, zu denen du dich ja laut eigener Aussage in einem anderen Thread selbst zählst,  streiten Unterschiede nicht ab, sondern nehmen sie eher als bereichernd wahr.


Links von der Mitte, mit Sicherheit kein Linker aber eben erst recht nicht ein Rechter.
Und nein, die Linken wollen Gleichschalten, sieht man ja schon bei der Geschlechterdebatte oder auch hier, wo Ethnien ihre Unterschiede, auch von dir, abgesprochen werden.

Ich schrieb ganz oben, die Schnittmengen zwischen den Ethnien sind gewaltig, also natürlich gibt es Schwarze Doktoren und Rakentenwissenschaftler. Es könnte sogar sein, dass der klügste Mensch der Welt ein Schwarzer ist. Das ändert nichts daran, dass der durchschnittliche IQ von Schwarzen nun mal niedriger ist als der anderer Ethnien. Aber die können sich trösten, insbesondere Männer, bei der Penislänge liegen quasi ausschließlich afrikanische Länder vorne. Es gibt nun mal zu so ziemlich alles und jedem irgendwelche Statistiken.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. August 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Links von der Mitte, mit Sicherheit kein Linker aber eben erst recht nicht ein Rechter.


Es gibt kein "links von der Mitte"... Was soll das denn bitte sein? "Mitte" bedeutet hierbei doch eher, einen differenzierten Standpunkt zu vertreten, auf Basis verschiedenster Perspektiven, die man einnimmt. 

Das klingt für mich, als würdest du dich nicht trauen, deine politische Position offen kund zutun.  Das ist nichts anderes als um den heißen Brei reden. Geschwurbel. Denn du bist weder "mitte", noch "links". Was du hier zu dem Thema von dir gibst, zeigt mir persönlich ziemlich eindeutig, in welche Richtung deine politische Gesinnung geht. Übrigens auch die von Siriuz.

Aber ich will dir ja auch nichts unterstellen.  



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und nein, die Linken wollen Gleichschalten, sieht man ja schon bei der Geschlechterdebatte oder auch hier, wo Ethnien ihre Unterschiede, auch von dir, abgesprochen werden.


Wo spreche ich (und *alle* anderen Linken) Ethnien ihre Unterschiede ab? Zitiere es. Bitte. Liefere Beweise, Belege. 

Mein lieber...wenn du schon was behauptest, dann bring bitte auch Beweise.  



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ganz oben, die Schnittmengen zwischen den Ethnien sind gewaltig, also natürlich gibt es Schwarze Doktoren und Rakentenwissenschaftler. Es könnte sogar sein, dass der klügste Mensch der Welt ein Schwarzer ist. Das ändert nichts daran, dass der durchschnittliche IQ von Schwarzen nun mal niedriger ist als der anderer Ethnien. Aber die können sich trösten, insbesondere Männer, bei der Penislänge liegen quasi ausschließlich afrikanische Länder vorne. Es gibt nun mal zu so ziemlich alles und jedem irgendwelche Statistiken.


Woran das liegt, habe ich aber, denke ich, ziemlich klar erläutert. Es liegt jedenfalls nicht an ihren Genen...  Aber dass es keine Unterschiede gibt, habe ich nie behauptet. Im Gegenteil. Und würdest du meine Beiträge auch mal richtig lesen und dir nicht immer nur das raus picken, was du dir schön zurecht biegen kannst, wüsstest du das.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. August 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Es gibt kein "links von der Mitte"... Was soll das denn bitte sein?


Links von der CDU, Rechts von den Linken.



> Hör endlich mit diesen Behauptungen auf. Wo spreche ich Ethnien ihre Unterschiede ab? Zitiere es. Bitte.


Es geht um die allgemeinen Aussagen in diesem Thread.



> Woran das liegt, habe ich aber, denke ich, ziemlich klar erläutert. Es liegt jedenfalls nicht an ihren Genen...


Natürlich liegt es an den Genen, Menschen sind letztlich Säugetiere und unterliegen einer ständigen Evolution durch Mutation und Anpassung an ihre Umwelt. Auch die Schattierung der Haut wird letztlich durch die Gene bestimmt. Was natürlich nichts daran ändert, dass über 95 Prozent der Gene aller Menschen die gleichen sind. 
Man könnte also sagen, Schwarze gleichen ein kleines Minus im Durchschnitt bei der Intelligenz durch ein kleines Plus im Durchschnitt in der physischen Stärke aus. Während es bei Asiaten genau andersrum ist und Weiße irgendwo in der Mitte liegen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. August 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Links von der CDU, Rechts von den Linken.


Ahja... Na gut, das lass ich mal so stehen.  



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es geht um die allgemeinen Aussagen in diesem Thread.


Wirklich? Das klang aber anders: 


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und nein, die Linken wollen Gleichschalten, sieht man ja schon bei der Geschlechterdebatte oder auch hier, wo Ethnien ihre Unterschiede, *auch von dir*, abgesprochen werden.


Selbe Frage wie im vorherigen Post: Wo habe ich das behauptet? 

Du redest die ganze Zeit pauschal von "den Linken". Nicht von einigen wenigen und schon gar nicht von Leuten, die sich hier im Thread dazu äußern. Sondern ganz allgemein von "den Linken". 

Lass dein Geschwurbel jetzt endlich sein und beweise deine Behauptung in Form von Zitaten. Du unterstellst mir (und vielen anderen) ganz einfach nur völligen Bullshit, weil es dir gerade so in den Kram passt und nicht, weil's wahr ist. Denn ich selbst weiß ziemlich genau, was ich geschrieben habe. Und auf nichts davon trifft deine Behauptung zu. 

Es geht um *Gleichwertigkeit* und *Gleichberechtigung* und nicht um Gleichschaltung. Exakt das habe ich aber bzgl. Siriuz' Beitrag geschrieben. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Natürlich liegt es an den Genen, Menschen sind letztlich Säugetiere und unterliegen einer ständigen Evolution durch Mutation und Anpassung an ihre Umwelt.


Dabei bleibt das Ergebnis doch das selbe und ändert doch überhaupt nichts daran, was ich vorher geäußert habe. Nämlich, dass es vor allem an den Lebensumständen (die Umwelt) liegt. Ein Beispiel dafür habe ich ja auch genannt. Im Umkehrschluss ist ein Afrikaner, der sein Leben lang in Europa aufwächst, natürlich gebildeter und intelligenter, als seine Stammesangehörigen im Kongo. Weil hier ganz andere Umstände herrschen, als dort. Möglicherweise wird er auch eher schwitzen, wenn Sommer ist, weil er klimatische Bedingungen, wie sie in Afrika herrschen, nicht gewohnt ist. 

Ich selbst habe z.B. einen Rundrücken. Das liegt nicht an meinen Genen, sondern ganz einfach daran, dass ich in meiner Kindheit lieber vor dem TV lümmelte, statt mich sportlich zu betätigen. Ich habe auch ein Problem mit Chemie, was aber auch nur daran liegt, dass ich in dem Fach damals nie richtig aufgepasst habe. Das einzige, was man meinen Genen zuschreiben könnte, ist meine Ähnlichkeit zu meinem Erzeuger. 

Willst du noch weitere Beispiele? Wie gesagt, hat jeder Mensch auch so seine Anlagen. Ich z.B. bin recht kreativ und gut im zeichnen. Aber solche Talente können auch völlig verschwinden, wenn sie nicht genutzt und nicht gefördert werden.


----------



## Worrel (3. August 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> jeder Mensch ist gleich viel wert.


Genau das ist die "linke Gleichschaltung", die von der linken Seite der Politik angestrebt wird. 

Irgendwelche individuellen Traits vernichten wollen doch eher die von der rechten Seite, denen die deutsche Kultur "verloren geht", wenn jemand kein Schweineschnitzel essen kann, die sich dann aber argentinisches Rindfleisch in amerikanischen labberigen Brötchen mit französischen Kartoffelstäbchen rein hauen ...


----------



## Spassbremse (3. August 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Links von der CDU, Rechts von den Linken.
> 
> 
> Es geht um die allgemeinen Aussagen in diesem Thread.
> ...



Die Aussagen sind an sich nicht verkehrt, aber die Herleitung ist falsch und längst widerlegt.
Ich bin zu faul, jetzt die entsprechenden Studien rauszusuchen, aber tatsächlich hat der IQ weniger mit "Rasse"/"Hautfarbe", als vielmehr mit den jeweiligen vorherrschenden Umweltfaktoren zu tun. Die beiden wichtigsten sind Klima/Temperatur (Menschen in sehr heißen Ländern haben einen niedrigeren IQ) und Ernährung - Mangelernährung und/oder sehr einseitige, ungesunde Ernährung wirkt sich ebenfalls nachteilig auf den IQ aus. Dazu kommt natürlich entsprechende Entwicklungsförderung von Anbeginn an.  

Wenn man bspw. ein europäisches, ein afrikanisches und asiatisches Kind zusammen unter absolut gleichwertigen Lebensverhältnissen aufwachsen lässt, erzielen alle drei auch nahezu identische Ergebnisse.

Das die Asiaten, oder besser: v.a. Chinesen, Koreaner und Japaner grundsätzlich bei IQ-Tests sehr gut abschneiden, liegt ebenfalls in erster Linie in deren Kultur begründet: 
Ehrgeiziger "Drill" von Beginn an ist dort gesellschaftlich erwünscht und gefördert.


----------



## Worrel (3. August 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Im Umkehrschluss ist ein Afrikaner, der sein Leben lang in Europa aufwächst, natürlich gebildeter und intelligenter, als seine Stammesangehörigen im Kongo.


und selbst das kann man in Frage stellen: Wie lange überlebt ein "zivilisierter" Afrikaner im Gegensatz zum Ureinwohner denn im Kongischen(?) Dschungel ...?

Ist derjenige intelligenter, der die Bewegung eines zu jagenden Tieres perfekt berechnen kann oder der, der seine Wurf-/Schußtechnik perfektioniert hat, daß er mit seinem Geschoß instinktiv die Beute trifft?

Letzten Endes spiegelt das, was wir als "Intelligenz" verstehen, erstmal nur das wieder, was im konkreten Lebens-Umfeld relevant ist.

Und solange wir uns gegenseitig Strafzölle um die Ohren hauen und mit Wort und Tat bekämpfen, anstatt gemeinsam gegen die Zerstörung unseres einzigen gemeinsamen Lebensraumes zu agieren, sollten wir die Klappe bezüglich unserer "Intelligenz" vielleicht nicht ganz so weit aufreißen ...


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. August 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> und selbst das kann man in Frage stellen: Wie lange überlebt ein "zivilisierter" Afrikaner im Gegensatz zum Ureinwohner denn im Kongischen(?) Dschungel ...?
> 
> Ist derjenige intelligenter, der die Bewegung eines zu jagenden Tieres perfekt berechnen kann oder der, der seine Wurf-/Schußtechnik perfektioniert hat, daß er mit seinem Geschoß instinktiv die Beute trifft?
> 
> ...



Zugegeben, das war etwas unglücklich formuliert.  "Bildung", wie wir es kennen, wäre hier das bessere Wort. 

Intelligenz ist letztlich nur ein Sammelbegriff für die kognitive Leistungsfähigkeit. Die einzelnen kognitiven Fähigkeiten können unterschiedlich stark ausgeprägt sein. Jemand, der gut in Mathe ist oder Goethe zitieren kann, muss also nicht zwangsläufig intelligenter sein, als jemand mit perfekter räumlicher Wahrnehmung, der aber widerum Goethe nicht kennt.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. August 2019)

Ob jemand gut Goethe zitieren kann, oder nicht, ist auch eher eine Frage der Bildung und weniger der Intelligenz. 
Keine Frage, hohe Intelligenz korreliert häufig auch mit guter (Allgemein-)Bildung, aber das eine bedingt nicht zwingend das andere.


----------



## xaan (3. August 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass es seit über 100 Jahren keine Kolonialmächte mehr gibt? Das ist das typische Geschwafel.
> Andere Länder schaffen es in wenigen Jahren sich zu entwickeln, sobald sich Demokratie und freie Wirtschaft entfalten können. Siehe Japan nach dem 2. WK und Süd Korea nach Ende der Diktatur in den 80ern.



Kulturelle und technologische Entwicklung baut inkrementell aufeinander auf.  (ich verweise erneut mit Nachdruck auf das von mir Verlinkte Video)

Insbesondere ehemaligen Kolonien fehlen ein paar Zwischenschritte. Ich erinnere mal, dass auch europäische Nationen ihre Phase autokratischer Machtstrukturen durchlaufen mussten, bevor die Demokratie von innen heraus kam. Und unblutig war das auch nicht (siehe Frankreich).

Nun agieren ehemalige Kolonien aber nicht in einem gesellschaftlichen und wirtschaftlichen Vakuum. Sprich, sie können nicht die selbe Entwicklung durchschreiten wie "wir" das konnten, weil die geopolitischen Konditionen anders sind. Während europäische Nationen die zivilisatorische Entwicklung am oberen Ende der Nahrungskette durchlaufen haben, befinden sich ehemalige Kolonien in einem ständigen Aufholwettlauf, der von der westlichen Welt konstant beeinflusst wird. Siehe z.B. Freihandelsabkommen, die lokale Unternehmen durch Dumpingpeise zerstören. Siehe Wirtschaftssanktionen. Siehe Proxykriege (Vietnam und Korea sind nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. De aktuelle Konflikt on Syrien hat Elemente eines mehrfrontigen Proxykriege.)



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Zufällig asiatische Länder, in denen unterdrückende Religionen auch keine Rolle spielen.


Oh ja, sprechen wir doch mal darüber, wie es dazu kam, dass im Iran religiöse Extremisten an die Macht gekommen sind. Könnte es etwas damit zu tun haben, dass westliche Mächte den ersten demokratisch gewählten Präsidenten ermordet haben, den Shah als Marionette installiert haben und damit nicht nur die aufkeimende Demkokratie geschwächt sondern gleichzeitig extremistische Kräfte gestärkt haben?

Iran in den 60ern: https://imgur.com/gallery/o8KTR

Fragen wir doch mal wie es kommt, dass in Saudi Arabien religiöse Hardliner so lange an der Macht bleiben können. Kann es etwas damit zu tun haben, dass der Westen ihnen für Öl den Arsch mit Geld zuballert und ihnen anschließend Waffen und Überwachungsgerät verkauft?

Was meinst du: Hätte sich Frankreichs frisch geborene Demokratie so prächtig entwickeln können wie sie es tat, wenn es einer ähnlichen Einflussnahme ausgesetzt gewesen wäre? Wenn Louis XVI von einem technologisch viel weiter entwickelten Ausland Waffen verkauft worden wären? Oder wenn die Revoluzzer nach der Revolution ähnlichen Wirtschaftssanktionen ausgesetzt gewesen wären?



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Im übrigen finde ich es hochgradig rassistisch den einzelnen Ethnien ihre Einzigartigkeiten absprechen zu wollen, ganz im Sinne einer Kommunistischen bzw. Linken Gleichschaltung. Jeder Mensch ist letztlich ein Individuum und nicht gleich. Das macht einen klugen Menschen nicht mehr wert als einen dummen, jeder Mensch ist gleich viel wert.


WTF ich schrieb dass die genetische Veranlagung nicht die durchschnittliche kognitive Fähigkeit einer ganzen menschlichen Rasse bestimmt und du verdrehst es in "Absprechen von EInzigaritgkeiten"?


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. August 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ob jemand gut Goethe zitieren kann, oder nicht, ist auch eher eine Frage der Bildung und weniger der Intelligenz.


In eigenen Worten hab ich das aber selbst gesagt. Jemand, der Goethe zitieren kann, muss nicht zwangsläufig intelligenter sein. Läuft ja auf's selbe hinaus.  



xaan schrieb:


> WTF ich schrieb dass die genetische Veranlagung nicht die durchschnittliche kognitive Fähigkeit einer ganzen menschlichen Rasse bestimmt und du verdrehst es in "Absprechen von EInzigaritgkeiten"?


Spiritogre und auch Siriuz bescheinigen der afrikanischen Volksgruppe einen durchschnittlich niedrigeren IQ aufgrund ihrer Eigenschaft als Afrikaner. Das ist in etwa so, als würde man sagen, dass Araber alle aufgrund ihrer Gene gewalttätig sind. Oder dass alle Deutschen humorlos sind, weil's halt in ihren Genen liegt. Man bescheinigt ihnen aufgrund ihrer Ethnie einen Nachteil, ohne dabei die Lebensumstände in den jeweiligen Herkunftsländern berücksichtigen zu wollen, die nun mal den größten Einfluss auf die Entwicklung eines Menschen haben. Ich meine...von sowas offensichtlichem keine Kenntnis zu haben, stelle ich mir schwierig vor. Vielmehr scheinen die beiden den Faktor "Umwelt und Lebensumstände" bewusst zu ignorieren. 

Deren Aussage bzgl. der Genetik ist deswegen, wenn nicht tatsächlich Rassismus, näher am Rassismus dran, als davon entfernt zu sein.  Und, auf die Gefahr einer Verwarnung hin, um es mal ganz deutlich zu machen: "X und Y sind so, weil es in ihrer Natur (den Genen) liegt." hat man schon im 3. Reich und in Zeiten davor propagiert. Wenn man also nicht als rechts, fremdenfeindlich oder schlimmeres betitelt werden will, sollte man sich mit solchen rostigen "Lehren", die zudem längst widerlegt sind, lieber zurück halten.


----------



## Siriuz (4. August 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> In eigenen Worten hab ich das aber selbst gesagt. Jemand, der Goethe zitieren kann, muss nicht zwangsläufig intelligenter sein. Läuft ja auf's selbe hinaus.
> 
> 
> Spiritogre und auch Siriuz bescheinigen der afrikanischen Volksgruppe einen durchschnittlich niedrigeren IQ aufgrund ihrer Eigenschaft als Afrikaner. Das ist in etwa so, als würde man sagen, dass Araber alle aufgrund ihrer Gene gewalttätig sind. Oder dass alle Deutschen humorlos sind, weil's halt in ihren Genen liegt. Man bescheinigt ihnen aufgrund ihrer Ethnie einen Nachteil, ohne dabei die Lebensumstände in den jeweiligen Herkunftsländern berücksichtigen zu wollen, die nun mal den größten Einfluss auf die Entwicklung eines Menschen haben. Ich meine...von sowas offensichtlichem keine Kenntnis zu haben, stelle ich mir schwierig vor. Vielmehr scheinen die beiden den Faktor "Umwelt und Lebensumstände" bewusst zu ignorieren.
> ...


Ich weiß ja nicht welchen wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund du hast, aber das ist eine Tatsache. Dazu empfehle ich dir das Buch "IQ and the Wealth of Nations". Auch sehr interessant: Der IQ der "Südspanier" ist nachweißlich etwas geringer, als die der Nordspanier. Wieso? Spanien war Jahrhunderte von den Mauren besetzt und der Besatzer gaben ihre (afrikanischen) Gene weiter. Im Norden war das nicht so. Und ich wiederhole es nochmal: Es geht um den durschnittlichen IQ. Natürlich gibt es schwarze Ärzte, Wissenschaftler oder auch Anwälte. Und das ist auch gut so! Ich bin ein Befürwörter eines starken aber auch endlich selbständigen Afrikas!  Das hat hier aber auch niemand bestritten und darum ging es in meiner Aussage nicht. Intelligenz bedeutet Genetik, Sozialisation und auch generationsübergreifende Bildung, diese wird nämlich zu großen Teilen vererbt. 

Und nein, deine Scheinargumente wie "Humor" brauchst du bei mir nicht anzuwenden. Gewalt ist aber ein gutes Beispiel. Umso dümmer du bist, um so niedriger ist deine Hemmschwelle zur Gewalt hin. Hat auch wieder etwas mit Intelligenz zu tun. Auch versuchst du mal wieder zu Kategorisieren. Der Wissenschaft Rassismus zu unterstellen kennt man eigentlich nur von linken Menschen, die die Wahrheit nicht hören wollen. 


Auch Worrels Aussage zur "Frage der Intelligenz" bezüglich Umfeld ist total Unpassend. Auch wieder Ad Hominem. Das was du da "argumentierst" ist Sozilisation, nicht Intelligez. Das sind zwei verschiedene Sachen.


----------



## xaan (4. August 2019)

Ein kurzer Blick auf Google zeigt: 
Das Buch "IQ and the Wealth of Nations" ist unter zeitgenössischen Wissenschaftlern komplett durchgefallen.

Kurzer Ausschnitt von Wikipedia: 


> Academic reviews of the book generally criticized both its methodology and conclusions.
> 
> The methods of the study were criticized by Richard E. Nisbett for relying on *small and haphazard samples and for ignoring data that did not support the conclusions*.
> 
> University of Reading geographer Stephen Morse also criticized the book (as well as IQ and the Wealth of Nations), arguing that the authors' hypothesis rests on "serious flaws". Morse also argued: "The central dilemma of the Lynn and Vanhanen case rests with their assumption that national IQ data are primarily (not wholly) a function of innate ability, which in turn is at least partly generated by genes. *There are many assumptions of cause–effect in here, and some of them involve substantial leaps of faith.*"



BTW: Zur Zeit der Besetzung Südspaniens waren die Mauren den Europäern technologisch und kulturell überlegen. Die Europäer befanden sich gerade in ihrer "scheiß auf Wissenschaft, wir brauchen nur Gott"-Phase. In gewisser Weise also umgekehrt zu heute. Das aber ist nicht genetisch bedingt, sondern kulturell. Einen Kreuzzug gegen WIssenschaft ud Fakten erleben wir heutzutage wieder ganz besonders im Bible Belt der USA....


----------



## xaan (4. August 2019)

doppelpost


----------



## Worrel (4. August 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht welchen wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund du hast, aber das ist eine Tatsache. Dazu empfehle ich dir das Buch "IQ and the Wealth of Nations".


Für dieses Buch wurden schon bereits vorhandene IQ Test Ergebnisse verwendet. Dadurch sind die Ergebnisse eigentlich schon nicht vergleichbar, denn für Vergleichbarkeit müßten IQ Tests nach dem/rselben Prinzip und Methode durchgeführt werden.

Nun gab es aber auch Nationen, in denen *noch gar keine* IQ Test durchgeführt worden sind. Was macht man da als wissenschaftlich seriöser Autor?

Richtig: Man erzeugt den IQ als Mittelwert ähnlicher Staaten. Und so "berechnet" man den IQ von Kyrgyzstan, dessen eine Landesgrenze an China liegt(!), in dem man den Mittelwert aus den IQs für den Iran und die Türkei bildet(!). (Quelle)

Nun gut, da hat man dann halt für ein paar Nationen nur Mittelwerte von Nationen mit _wahrscheinlich (hoffentlich) ähnlichen_ IQ Werten gebildet, die möglicherweise zu Ergebnissen führen, die nichts mehr mit der Realität zu tun haben, aber das werden die ja nur bei einer Handvoll Staaten gemacht haben; das wird die Ergebnisse des Buches ja nicht wesentlich beeinflussen...

... ach, es lagen für *nur 81* Nationen von 185 überhaupt IQ Ergebnisse vor? dh: *Fast 60% der verwendeten IQ Werte *wurden gar nicht mit Tests ermittelt, sondern nur über Mittelwertberechnungen erzeugt ...?

ääääh ... nun ja.
_/Mantel des Schweigens_ 



> Auch Worrels Aussage zur "Frage der Intelligenz" bezüglich Umfeld ist total Unpassend. Auch wieder Ad Hominem. Das was du da "argumentierst" ist Sozilisation, nicht Intelligez. Das sind zwei verschiedene Sachen.


Wiki sagt:
_Unter einem argumentum ad hominem [...] wird ein Scheinargument verstanden, in dem die Position oder These eines Streitgegners durch *Angriff auf dessen persönliche Umstände oder Eigenschaften* angefochten wird. Dies geschieht meistens in der Absicht, [...] die Position und ihren Vertreter [...] in Misskredit zu bringen und eine echte Diskussion zu vermeiden. _​
Nun würde mich doch sehr interessieren, wo ich das getan haben soll.


----------



## McDrake (4. August 2019)

Jetzt sind wir schon beim IQ von Nationen angekommen? Bin so oder so nicht Fan von sowas. Wie schlau würde sich wohl ein Durchschnittseutopäer in der Wüste oder Dschungel anstellen? Zumal ein höherer IQ nicht wirklich bedeutet, dass jene Person ein "besserer" Mensch ist. 
Ich bin grad ziemlich geschockt, dass solch eine Debatte hier gehalten und toleriert wird.


----------



## Spassbremse (4. August 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Gewalt ist aber ein gutes Beispiel. Umso dümmer du bist, um so niedriger ist deine Hemmschwelle zur Gewalt hin. Hat auch wieder etwas mit Intelligenz zu tun.



Waren dann unsere Vorfahren so zwischen 1933-1945 die so ziemlich dümmsten Menschen auf dem Planeten?   

Scherz beiseite, aber um bei anderen Nationen etwas zu finden, dass nur ansatzweise an die "Qualität" und "Quantität" der Grausamkeit und Barbareien der Nazis heranreicht, muss man schon verdammt lange suchen...

Insofern sollte man sich auch -gerade als Deutscher- immer sehr zurückhalten, wenn man anderen Nationen einen qua Genetik besonderen Hang zu Gewalt unterstellen möchte.


----------



## xaan (4. August 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir schon beim IQ von Nationen angekommen? Bin so oder so nicht Fan von sowas. Wie schlau würde sich wohl ein Durchschnittseutopäer in der Wüste oder Dschungel anstellen? Zumal ein höherer IQ nicht wirklich bedeutet, dass jene Person ein "besserer" Mensch ist.
> Ich bin grad ziemlich geschockt, dass solch eine Debatte hier gehalten und toleriert wird.



Mir wäre es auch lieber, wir müssten über solchen Unfug nicht reden. Aber leider sind solche Machwerke wie das oben genannte in der Welt und Menschen die gerne braunes Gedankengut vertreten nutzen sie - ungeachtet aller Kritik daran - um sich und ihre braunes Erbrochenes auf der Seite von Wissenschaft und Logik zu sehen.

Was also wäre die bessere Wahl? Einfach so stehen lassen und überhaupt nicht reagieren? Auf Betreiberseite sperren und löschen und damit dem Opfermythos und dem Lügenpressemythos vorschub leisten?
Oder in den sauren Apfel beißen und immer wieder, wie ein stetiger tropfen, darauf hinweisen, dass die angeblich wissenschaftlichen Quellen alles andere als wissenschaftlich sind?


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. August 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht welchen wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund du hast, aber das ist eine Tatsache. Dazu empfehle ich dir das Buch "IQ and the Wealth of Nations". Auch sehr interessant: Der IQ der "Südspanier" ist nachweißlich etwas geringer, als die der Nordspanier. Wieso? Spanien war Jahrhunderte von den Mauren besetzt und der Besatzer gaben ihre (afrikanischen) Gene weiter. Im Norden war das nicht so. Und ich wiederhole es nochmal: Es geht um den durschnittlichen IQ. Natürlich gibt es schwarze Ärzte, Wissenschaftler oder auch Anwälte. Und das ist auch gut so! Ich bin ein Befürwörter eines starken aber auch endlich selbständigen Afrikas!  Das hat hier aber auch niemand bestritten und darum ging es in meiner Aussage nicht. Intelligenz bedeutet Genetik, Sozialisation und auch generationsübergreifende Bildung, diese wird nämlich zu großen Teilen vererbt.
> 
> Und nein, deine Scheinargumente wie "Humor" brauchst du bei mir nicht anzuwenden. Gewalt ist aber ein gutes Beispiel. Umso dümmer du bist, um so niedriger ist deine Hemmschwelle zur Gewalt hin. Hat auch wieder etwas mit Intelligenz zu tun. Auch versuchst du mal wieder zu Kategorisieren. Der Wissenschaft Rassismus zu unterstellen kennt man eigentlich nur von linken Menschen, die die Wahrheit nicht hören wollen.


Und trotzdem hat das nichts mit der Genetik zu tun. 

Weitere Ausführungen spare ich mir mal. Es haben mittlerweile genug Leute was dazu gesagt. Was du da von dir gibst ist keine Wissenschaft. Intelligenz lässt sich nicht vererben. Thesen dazu basieren nur auf Indizien, nicht aber auf Beweisen. Tatsache ist: Anlagen können vererbt werden und nicht mal das zu 100% sicher. Intelligenz an sich wird nicht vererbt. Denn der Begriff ist letztlich "nur" ein Sammelbegriff für die kognitive Leistungsfähigkeit, wobei hier ganz klar zu beachten ist, dass sich die einzelnen kognitiven Fähigkeiten nun mal unterschiedlich stark im Laufe des Lebens ausprägen. Die Intelligenz entwickelt sich im Laufe des Lebens auf Basis von Lernerfahrungen, die je nach Mensch individuell gemacht werden. Nur haben Anlagen erstmal nichts mit der Intelligenz zu tun. Anlagen müssen gefördert werden, damit sich dadurch Fähigkeiten und Fertigkeiten und damit eben auch die Intelligenz entwickeln können. 



McDrake schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir schon beim IQ von Nationen angekommen? Bin so oder so nicht Fan von sowas. Wie schlau würde sich wohl ein Durchschnittseutopäer in der Wüste oder Dschungel anstellen? Zumal ein höherer IQ nicht wirklich bedeutet, dass jene Person ein "besserer" Mensch ist.
> Ich bin grad ziemlich geschockt, dass solch eine Debatte hier gehalten und toleriert wird.


Wenn hier zwei Leute so einen Stuss von sich geben und sinngemäß sagen "Afrikaner sind dümmer als Europäer, weil's in ihrer Natur liegt" (denn nichts anderes bedeutet das) kann man das aus meiner Sicht schlecht stehen lassen.

Für mich ist diese Debatte hier jedenfalls vorbei.


----------



## Siriuz (4. August 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Waren dann unsere Vorfahren so zwischen 1933-1945 die so ziemlich dümmsten Menschen auf dem Planeten?
> 
> Scherz beiseite, aber um bei anderen Nationen etwas zu finden, dass nur ansatzweise an die "Qualität" und "Quantität" der Grausamkeit und Barbareien der Nazis heranreicht, muss man schon verdammt lange suchen...
> 
> Insofern sollte man sich auch -gerade als Deutscher- immer sehr zurückhalten, wenn man anderen Nationen einen qua Genetik besonderen Hang zu Gewalt unterstellen möchte.



Nein, ein Teil meiner Vorfahren starben im KZ in dieser Zeit, aber Dankeschön!

Und nein, als Deutscher darf ich mich auch zur Genetik und "Hang zur Gewalt" äußern.


----------



## Siriuz (4. August 2019)

Für mich persönlich ist die Debatte auch zu Ende. Wir werden nicht einig.


----------



## Worrel (4. August 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Und nein, als Deutscher darf ich mich auch zur Genetik und "Hang zur Gewalt" äußern.


Sicher darf man das. 

Ob man damit dann recht hat, seinen Standpunkt logisch gesehen widerspruchsfrei darlegen kann oder sich aufgrund seiner Aussagen als Depp oder Rassist outet, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. August 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Und nein, als Deutscher darf ich mich auch zur Genetik und "Hang zur Gewalt" äußern.


Verbietet dir ja auch keiner.  Deine Äußerungen sind halt nur schwachsinnig.


----------



## Siriuz (5. August 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sicher darf man das.
> 
> Ob man damit dann recht hat, seinen Standpunkt logisch gesehen widerspruchsfrei darlegen kann oder sich aufgrund seiner Aussagen als Depp oder Rassist outet, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.



Den Depp kann ich dir auf jeden Fall zurückgeben.


----------



## Worrel (5. August 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Den Depp kann ich dir auf jeden Fall zurückgeben.



Wieso "zurückgeben"? Ich habe mit dieser Aussage niemanden einen Deppen oder Rassisten genannt.


----------



## codoljubda (9. August 2019)

*SSW--EX-YU-- Koka*

niemand wurde beleidigt, es geht um tatsache. Du beleidigst, aber kein Problem, wer verstehen möchte kann das auch ohne "Kaffee" mein Freund. Ich habe niemandem gedroht, im gegenteil Manche haben meinem Server gedroth!. 
Ich weiß nicht wer du bist, mir bleibt nur die hoffnung in deinem gesunden Verstand,  und Realität wahrnehmen zu können.  Und zeig dein wahres Gesicht wen Du was kommentieren möchtest!. 
In dem Spiel ist meine Tochter, die auch spielt am übelsten art und weise beleidigt.  Und Du? redest von beleidigung?lol.  Das Spiel ist nicht mehr unter kontrolle, schade mein Freund. Viel zu viel Admins haben rechte, viele Hacker zerstören das Spiel!. 
Und Du redest von Kaffe!!!?. Sorg lieber wen du das kannst um Ordnung im Spiel!.  Ich werde dir sehr dankbar mein Freund, ich und mein Server sind 100%  Ferplay!.
Nun Was mf?


----------



## codoljubda (10. August 2019)

Hmmm...
SSW – Söldner Secret Wars

Das Spiel ist „Super“, kostenlos und macht viel Spas. Ich selbst spiele seit Jahren und begeistert mich immer noch. 
In zwischen habe ich mein eigenes Server eingerichtet, leuft seit jahren sehr gut!.(-EX-YU-)!. 

Leider haben manche unreife Spieler zu fiel rechte bei der Konsole erhalten und eigenwillig zerstören andere server. Konkurenz?!.
Das Spiel sollte für alle Frei und Fair Pley sein. GCK-Server und seine Administratoren halten sich nicht an den Regeln!.
Dann macht das Spiel nicht mehr Spas, leider für viele neue Spieler!.

Hiermit Appelliere ich an Moderatoren des Spieles, schützt bitte das schönes Spiel.

So bald ein anderes Server viele Fair Pley Spieler hat, wird von GCK zerstört?!. 
Sollten sich Schemen, was soll das?. Ist das in interesse des Spieles?. NEIN!
HALLO Liebe Moderatoren!?. Warum schützt ihr das Spiel von Hacker nicht?, und von eigenen Administratoren?.  

Es bleibt zu hoffen das sich diese Umstände bald ändern. Ich habe mich beschwert bei allen Administratoren der Konsole, 
leider ohne Erfolg?!. Die kleinen Administratoren haben mich blockiert?. Hmm… ? Warum?
OK, die Moderatoren des Spieles sind nicht für alles verantwortlich, es gibt immer noch Böse Jungs Hacker und untreue Admins.!
Aber in meinem Haus sollte ich versuchen  für Ordnung zu sorgen, ich hoffe das die Moderatoren das auch tun.

Vielen Dank 

Ich kann nur hoffen das sich bald was ändert, und wir alle noch mehr Spieler begrüßen dürfen.

MfG

J.B. -EX-YU- Koka


----------



## Worrel (10. August 2019)

codoljubda schrieb:


> niemand wurde beleidigt, es geht um tatsache. Du beleidigst, aber kein Problem, wer verstehen möchte kann das auch ohne "Kaffee" mein Freund. Ich habe niemandem gedroht, im gegenteil Manche haben meinem Server gedroth!.
> Ich weiß nicht wer du bist, mir bleibt nur die hoffnung in deinem gesunden Verstand,  und Realität wahrnehmen zu können.  Und zeig dein wahres Gesicht wen Du was kommentieren möchtest!.
> In dem Spiel ist meine Tochter, die auch spielt am übelsten art und weise beleidigt.  Und Du? redest von beleidigung?lol.  Das Spiel ist nicht mehr unter kontrolle, schade mein Freund. Viel zu viel Admins haben rechte, viele Hacker zerstören das Spiel!.
> Und Du redest von Kaffe!!!?. Sorg lieber wen du das kannst um Ordnung im Spiel!.  Ich werde dir sehr dankbar mein Freund, ich und mein Server sind 100%  Ferplay!.
> Nun Was mf?



Und während die Waage im 7. Haus der Bedeutungsstraße direkt neben dem Fischaquarium steht, erhebt sich im Schloß hinter der Theke ein Monster mit 2 Greifarmen und beschäftigt die Ausdenkmechanik durch entsprechende Betätigung der Armaturen. Als gerade ein Quell der Weisheit ins Glas fließt, ergibt sich der Sheriff den Halunken, da diese eine atombeschleunigte Zeituhr auf ihn richten.

In der Stadt geht gerade ein vom Teufel gesandter dreifüßiger Holzkohleofen zum Bäcker, um dort einen Fasan zu verurteilen. Der Fasan ist allerdings schon in Rente und verbrennt einen goldenen Teebeutel, während der Bürgermeister seine Kinder zum Herd bringt. Da die Schule geschlossen hat, beschäftigt sich der Senat mit der Zersägung von Jungfrauen, die allesamt Carla heißen.

Im selben Moment sitzt ein Greis in der Wüste und wartet auf seinen Henker, der gerade noch einen Ameisenhaufen erntet. Nachdem der König den Drachen das Fliegen beigebracht hat, braucht man im ganzen Königreich keine Streichhölzer mehr. Das deprimiert den vom Teufel Gesandten, und er stürzt sich in die Fluten des Rinnsaals aus über totgeschlagene Zeiten vergossenen Tränen der Prinzessinnen. Diese existieren nur noch in einem Paralleluniversum, in dem geschlachtete Kälber um die Jahrhundertwende kämpfen. Daraufhin gackern die Hühner wie wild, und der Bauer erschießt sie mit seiner Mistgabel.

Als das Hühnerblut im Schein der untergehenden Sonne an der Wand der Scheune langsam die einzelnen Hühnerreste auf dem am Boden liegenden Stroh entlangfließt, gehen alle Insassen der Stadt nach Hause, um sich von den Strapazen des Tages zu erholen, indem sie Suppenteller auf die Wandteppiche stapeln.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. August 2019)

Zutief vorgestern ins Glas geschaut oder direkt ins Starkbierfass nen Köpfer gemacht?  Ich vetsteh Null, außer Kauderwelsch, davon ne Menge.


----------

